# Show your Amphibias! Part 2



## jose-CostaRica

_(continuing from this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/show-your-amphibias-491664.html
- moderator_)

150L07









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Elmiss

*Re: Show your Amphibias!*


----------



## Ptolomeo74

*Re: Show your Amphibias!*


----------



## galliano

*Re: Show your Amphibias!*


----------



## jose-CostaRica

*Re: Show your Amphibias!*



galliano said:


>


Love the strap! Must be a Bonetto right?

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## PilotRyan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano

*Re: Show your Amphibias!*



jose-CostaRica said:


> Love the strap! Must be a Bonetto right?
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


No, the strap is from Marathon Jumbo


----------



## joecool




----------



## _MS_

120512


----------



## little_w

My 420662 with few upgrades. Still my favourite watch.


----------



## jlow28

Showing it's age but its getting harder to find one in better condition without rebuilt parts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elmiss




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## galliano




----------



## do_checkdate

Phase one of my first amphibia build  sourced an empty case so no vintage models harmed to make this mutant. was a bit of a struggle getting the 2416b to line up so the crown fitted nicely and the gasket doesn't fit properly but I'm not a diver so not overly worried. Got some paddle hands coming from favinov that I really think will look nice. Got a temporary bezel, terrible fit and not fond of how it looks but not sure what to put on. Maybe something simple with a lume dot. Very Very excited about my first custom


----------



## Haricosec




----------



## galliano

Vostok Amphibia 1967


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Haricosec

Does one know why the lum is so coarsly applied on these particular Vosotok Amphibian?
All ones on sale on eBay have the same painting....



Ptolomeo74 said:


>


----------



## mroatman

Haricosec said:


> Does one know why the lum is so coarsly applied on these particular Vosotok Amphibian?
> All ones on sale on eBay have the same painting....


These were hand-lumed in the 1980s. Human hands are shakier than machines.


----------



## Haricosec

Only these dials are like this. Others are much more well finished.


----------



## Miidel

galliano said:


>


Are my eyes decieving me or is that amphibian rocking a brass case?

Sent from the cold north


----------



## mroatman

Haricosec said:


> Only these dials are like this. Others are much more well finished.


Really ?


----------



## mroatman

Miidel said:


> Are my eyes decieving me or is that amphibian rocking a brass case?


Umm... https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/those-interested-2017-50th-anniversary-vostok-amphibian-3982242.html


----------



## Haricosec

Not perfect, but definitively better than....
View attachment 12464779


this one which fall in the same group of coarsely lumened tonneau amphibia 
View attachment 12464781


I would say this dial has been redone. 
View attachment 12464783


----------



## Miidel

mroatman said:


> Umm... https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/those-interested-2017-50th-anniversary-vostok-amphibian-3982242.html


I dont need it, I dont need it.. I NEED IT!! 

Sent from the cold north


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## mariomart




----------



## Ron521




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## mroatman

Haricosec said:


> I would say this dial has been redone.
> View attachment 12464783


And you would be mistaken.


----------



## nitroproof




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Eaglebone

New crown and bezel arrived from Meranom today.


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## mariomart




----------



## cuthbert

Ok my Amphibia is not really vintage, the 6306 it is, but however I find it an interesting comparison.


----------



## Miidel

mariomart said:


> View attachment 12480283


That bronzefibia gets me to drool everytime I see it.. Must be one of the best looking watches with a bronze case.

Sent from the cold north


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


>


Different crowns, or just photo artifact?


----------



## mariomart

mroatman said:


> Different crowns, or just photo artifact?


Interesting observation Dash.

I just had a closer look at both crowns and it appears that the Green Amphibia has a polished stainless steel crown and the Orange Amphibia has a brushed stainless steel crown. I wonder if there was a mix up during assembly as I thought it would make sense to have a brushed crown with a brushed case.


----------



## mariomart

mroatman said:


> Different crowns, or just photo artifact?


I thought I would check out Meranoms listing photo's and guess what? It actually shows that the Orange comes with a brushed crown and the Green comes with a polished crown. So it is as advertised after all


----------



## mariomart

Another interesting observation is that the Green has a slightly recessed area on the case where the crown is, whereas the Orange does not. This is the same as what my own watches show.


----------



## do_checkdate

Parcel from Favinov arrived today, so phase two. Another temporary bezel as I was getting sick of the first. The paddle hands are practically torches!


----------



## galliano

On orange perlon


----------



## cuthbert

mariomart said:


> Another interesting observation is that the Green has a slightly recessed area on the case where the crown is, whereas the Orange does not. This is the same as what my own watches show.
> 
> View attachment 12482579


OT: for the WUS project we had a discussion with Meranom regarding the crown stepping out too much from the 150 case.

I am sorry to have missed these two watches, they look neat.


----------



## isti

mariomart said:


> Another interesting observation is that the Green has a slightly recessed area on the case where the crown is, whereas the Orange does not. This is the same as what my own watches show.
> 
> View attachment 12482579


My orange one arrived with a polished recessed crown.


----------



## Eaglebone

Newly arrived yesterday. The problem with Amphibias is you can never just have the one!


----------



## Danilao

isti said:


> My orange one arrived with a polished recessed crown.


Mine (second batch) too.......


----------



## mroatman

isti said:


> My orange one arrived with a polished recessed crown.





Danilao said:


> Mine (second batch) too.......


Ah, so maybe it's more to do with Batch 1 versus Batch 2 rather than intentional design differences. Interesting.

Mine (from Batch 1) is like Mario's: https://mroatman.wixsite.com/watches-of-the-ussr/vostok?lightbox=dataItem-j5s3n6gl

I think I like it better. But of course I was going to say that


----------



## Danilao

mroatman said:


> Ah, so maybe it's more to do with Batch 1 versus Batch 2 rather than intentional design differences. Interesting.


Most probably they (in Vostok) had finished the brushed crowns and then...who cares!
This is a brilliant example of Russian pragmatism and practical functionalism 

Moreover, as everyone knows, shiny crowns are more expensive, almost 30USD! :-D

:-/


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Ketchup time




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## taimurkhan




----------



## mroatman

taimurkhan said:


> View attachment 12495119


🌈 👏


----------



## cuthbert

Have I already posted my last modded Amphibia?


----------



## baptiste6

Green Scuba Dude. Green Zulu.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Last minute watch change for my wedding yesterday. Was going to go with my "nicer" watch that I had no straps for, got a last minute strap for it and then realized it had a gold buckle which completely clashed.

So threw the ever classy Vostok bracelet on the Zissou Amphibia for the memorable night.









edit: do I get bonus points for foot in background?


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## mroatman

CarrotIronfoundersson said:


> Last minute watch change for my wedding yesterday.


Congrats! A nice watch and an even nicer ring!

+70 баллов за фут.


----------



## Jollytron

Just came in today!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## soviet

A nice dial.


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Ptolomeo74

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## mariomart




----------



## Ptolomeo74

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## Ptolomeo74

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## Miidel

Working hard or hardly working?  









Sent from the cold north


----------



## Ptolomeo74

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## fargelios




----------



## linux.author

a most excellent 150 with a stainless aftermarket bezel - i am reveling in simplicity nowadays and appreciate not having to set the date, only the time - a 'wear and go' watch:







this one could be my favorite! btw, the cheap NATO-style strap it came with is far more comfortable and properly cut/sized than others i have purchased separately!

willie
a Hurricane Irma survivor on the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Dub Rubb

I am in love with this. The color combo is amazing and the strap is perfect. Do you have any more info on this watch? I would love something similar in a 420 case.


----------



## taimurkhan

Dub Rubb said:


> I am in love with this. The color combo is amazing and the strap is perfect. Do you have any more info on this watch? I would love something similar in a 420 case.


Thanks for the appreciation!

This watch has blued hands, a green bezel, a heat-treated 059 dial, and a 150 case with 2416 date movement from meranom.com. The strap is from watchgecko.com. Here's the story of the dial's going green: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/scuba-dude-teal-dial-heat-treatment-4204698.html


----------



## Ptolomeo74

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## mrwomble

linux.author said:


> a most excellent 150 with a stainless aftermarket bezel - i am reveling in simplicity nowadays and appreciate not having to set the date, only the time - a 'wear and go' watch:
> View attachment 12511549


Hi Willie, that looks good. Did you buy it like that or more it yourself?


----------



## OrangeOrange

Turned 18 today. Think I'm the youngest here.


----------



## mrwomble

OrangeOrange said:


> Turned 18 today. Think I'm the youngest here.


Happy birthday! I was 18 once


----------



## linux.author

mrwomble said:


> Hi Willie, that looks good. Did you buy it like that or more it yourself?


'aftermarket' bezel (found on-line at amazon; was fairly easy to pop off the original and pop this one on) - and this is a very comfortable watch... i'll check it out with the open-source timegrapher, Tg, after it runs for a week or so - but so far it is +10spd in dial-up position!

willie
on the 85F Gulf of Mexico


----------



## WZOLL

OrangeOrange said:


> Turned 18 today. Think I'm the youngest here.


Nope I'm 16 (I hope that isn't against any rules lol).







Beautiful Louisiana bayou in the background. I know It's a bit of a franken with a reproduction komandirskie dial but the black dial and bezel combined with the green lume and dark green strap looks great IMO. On a watch this mod-able, authenticity doesn't really matter as long as you like the way it looks. Actually need a new bezel as the 30 and 50 are upside down


----------



## Ptolomeo74

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## antilucem

WZOLL said:


> Nope I'm 16 (I hope that isn't against any rules lol).
> 
> Beautiful Louisiana bayou in the background. I know It's a bit of a franken with a reproduction komandirskie dial but the black dial and bezel combined with the green lume and dark green strap looks great IMO. On a watch this mod-able, authenticity doesn't really matter as long as you like the way it looks. Actually need a new bezel as the 30 and 50 are upside down


Dear WZOLL

Welcome to f10.

That bezel is fascinating with the inverted 30/50 and you should keep forever even if not on your watch, just like a rare postage stamp with a mistake. That is one of the finest examples of franken that I have seen and thanks for showing it.

Barry


----------



## Ptolomeo74

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## Bostok

WZOLL said:


> Nope I'm 16 (I hope that isn't against any rules lol).
> View attachment 12514561
> 
> Beautiful Louisiana bayou in the background. I know It's a bit of a franken with a reproduction komandirskie dial but the black dial and bezel combined with the green lume and dark green strap looks great IMO. On a watch this mod-able, authenticity doesn't really matter as long as you like the way it looks. Actually need a new bezel as the 30 and 50 are upside down


Thanks for sharing, it's a very nice watch presented in a beautiful post, great sense of humor by the way  And even those who aren't jealous for your watch surely envy your age 




OrangeOrange said:


> Turned 18 today. Think I'm the youngest here.





OrangeOrange said:


>




Happy birthday and idem, nice picture and good taste |>


----------



## nitroproof




----------



## Burnt

AM Watches bezel and branded mesh from Meranom.


----------



## Rale




----------



## galliano




----------



## EPK

mariomart said:


> View attachment 12480283


Awesome job pairing the straps! They look fantastic.


----------



## EPK

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 12480433
> 
> 
> Ok my Amphibia is not really vintage, the 6306 it is, but however I find it an interesting comparison.


I appreciate the Seiko and love mine but I'm still partial to the humble Vostok.


----------



## EPK

antilucem said:


> Dear WZOLL
> 
> Welcome to f10.
> 
> That bezel is fascinating with the inverted 30/50 and you should keep forever even if not on your watch, just like a rare postage stamp with a mistake. That is one of the finest examples of franken that I have seen and thanks for showing it.
> 
> Barry


Yeah, I like the bezel as well.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

My "Zissou" Amphibia action shot during the first dance.


----------



## mroatman

GoodEyeSniper said:


> My "Zissou" Amphibia action shot during the first dance.


Nice shot! And tall bride! 

Congrats!!


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

mroatman said:


> Nice shot! And tall bride!
> 
> Congrats!!


Lol thanks.

And there are about eleven inches of height difference between us, just not in the way the image appears.


----------



## Disguise

A 420 with bezel, insert, crown and caseback modded. Caseback and crown are Meranom sourced, others are aftermarket









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

I attended my first ever watch-meet today here in Western Australia  and what would be the chances that two bronze 1967 Vostoks were in the mix.

I couldn't miss the opportunity of a photo  Thanks Paul for the invite


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> I attended my first ever watch-meet today here in Western Australia  and what would be the chances that two bronze 1967 Vostoks were in the mix.
> I couldn't miss the opportunity of a photo  Thanks Paul for the invite


One of you is going to be very, very late.


----------



## MonTex

_*Восток Ампхибиа*
_




































~v~​


----------



## MonTex

*Восток Ампхибиа

*




































~v~​


----------



## Celtic100




----------



## Haricosec

Serviced by myself! 
I managed to make a spot on the dial 

but prood of the achievement!

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise

MonTex said:


> _*Восток Ампхибиа*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~v~​


Hah, I just saw your Amphibia coming by while strolling through Amazon for a leather Nato, and I liked it then. Nice mod, very classy!


----------



## MonTex

Disguise said:


> Hah, I just saw your Amphibia coming by while strolling through Amazon for a leather Nato, and I liked it then. Nice mod, very classy!


Thanks.


----------



## geauxtigers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart




----------



## Celtic100




----------



## ConSeanery

A work in progress.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex

_*Восток Амфибия*_













































~v~​


----------



## timeslider

Just got this Zissou in the post from Russia. I love it already. It's very light, and looks great on the rubber strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins

Zdravstvujtye!

Arrived this morning at long last :-d. Modded (by Meranom)Vostok Amphibia 160271:-!

I couldn't be happier. I just wish at the time of ordering, the scuba dude caseback was in stock&#8230;

Is there a trick with the crown? It took me several attempts to push it back from time setting position. Also I thought I read in these threads, that the new stainless steel crown that you can buy as an added option, doesn't have the famous Vostok wobble?:think:


----------



## itsmemuffins

I’ve been doing some more reading. So you’re supposed to screw back the crown after setting the time. That disengages time setting if you want to wind the mechanism?


----------



## MonTex

_*Восток Амфибия
*_






















































~v~​


----------



## Tarquin

itsmemuffins said:


> I've been doing some more reading. So you're supposed to screw back the crown after setting the time. That disengages time setting if you want to wind the mechanism?


Yep that's right. Unscrew the crown (without pulling out fully) to wind. Pull out fully to set time. Screw back in after setting time to un-engage the time setting mechanism.

Also, the steel crowns are supposed to have the wobblyness. I don't think I've ever seen anyone suggest otherwise on here - but I could be wrong. Either way, fear not - all is as it should be.

That's a great looking watch by the way!


----------



## siblingchris

Green 960SE just arrived from meranom today. I went with the date version.

Sorry for poor phone pic....









Initial impressions are very good. The bracelet stands out immediately to me in comparison to those supplied with a scuba dude for example. This is solid and doesn't rattle.


----------



## onastar1989

galliano said:


> On orange perlon


I've never been a fan of cases with hooded lugs. Until now.
Man, that is just gorgeous!


----------



## timeslider

So, my new Amphibia stopped while I was setting the time (possibly got over-wound) just minutes after taking it out of its box.

I was distraught and disappointed that after a month of waiting for it to arrive, and after reading so much about how these things are indestructible, that it could be so easily broken through normal use. I decided to take the case back off and see if I could see what the problem was. It wasn't immediately apparent to my untrained eye, so after tapping on it and shaking it around as suggested by friends, I decided to try nudging the balance to see if that would work. Lo and behold, that did the trick! It's back to ticking away, although it's running about 40 seconds fast at the moment.

I thought I'd share this pic of the movement, which is way more nicely finished than I would imagine a watch of this price to be.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

timeslider said:


> So, my new Amphibia stopped while I was setting the time (possibly got over-wound) just minutes after taking it out of its box.
> 
> I was distraught and disappointed that after a month of waiting for it to arrive, and after reading so much about how these things are indestructible, that it could be so easily broken through normal use. I decided to take the case back off and see if I could see what the problem was. It wasn't immediately apparent to my untrained eye, so after tapping on it and shaking it around as suggested by friends, I decided to try nudging the balance to see if that would work. Lo and behold, that did the trick! It's back to ticking away, although it's running about 40 seconds fast at the moment.
> 
> I thought I'd share this pic of the movement, which is way more nicely finished than I would imagine a watch of this price to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has it been running continously since then??

So what dial you got? Let us see its face  .

By the way I really like that black movement spacer! One of my newest Amphibias has a purple one... Vostok has always produced natural nylon color movement spacers... I hope they continue putting colored ones from now on, are a nice touch.

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## OrangeOrange

MonTex said:


> *Восток Ампхибиа*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~v~​


What bezel is this? Looks nice.


----------



## MonTex

AM-Diver


----------



## timeslider

jose-CostaRica said:


> Has it been running continously since then??
> 
> So what dial you got? Let us see its face  .
> 
> By the way I really like that black movement spacer! One of my newest Amphibias has a purple one... Vostok has always produced natural nylon color movement spacers... I hope they continue putting colored ones from now on, are a nice touch.
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


I wanted to get the same one that Bill Murray wears in "The Life Aquatic", and this dial was the one the Internet identified.

It's still running as of today, although quite fast. I've been wearing it all my waking hours and really enjoying it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neruda

Timeslider - you can regulate your watch, many people can get within 5 seconds per day. Looks like the arrow pointing to the +/- signs on the balance bridge is a bit too far on the plus side. This is moved by the lever on the left. You can do this by trial and error, but a watchmaker with a time graph could do this much more easily and precisely.

And congratulations on the Vostok!


----------



## The_Horologist

galliano said:


> On orange perlon


That is an incredible looking watch. Wish they made more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Horologist

My 710. Has the aqua green/blue dial, which i wasnt a huge fan of, but it is growing on me. I have a black sharks tooth bezel, grey bezel insert, exhibition case-back, steel movement holder and orange trident second hand on the way. Going to try and do a brushed finish on the case and ill end up ordering a shark mesh ss strap for it. Going to be my first amphibia and my first mod. Anyone know how difficult it is to swap the second hand out? My grandfather has worked on watches for a long time so ill probably ask him for some help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

timeslider said:


> I wanted to get the same one that Bill Murray wears in "The Life Aquatic", and this dial was the one the Internet identified.
> 
> It's still running as of today, although quite fast. I've been wearing it all my waking hours and really enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Managed to fettle all mine in this way to a few seconds a day..
Chris


----------



## itsmemuffins

Two days later and it's only 5 seconds fast. Does Meranom regulate the watches, or am I just lucky?

I put it on this parnis rubber strap,I had. I thinks it's going to remain like this now, it's giving me a Hublot Big Bang kind of vibe.


----------



## Arizone

The_Horologist said:


> My 710. Has the aqua green/blue dial, which i wasnt a huge fan of, but it is growing on me. I have a black sharks tooth bezel, grey bezel insert, exhibition case-back, steel movement holder and orange trident second hand on the way. Going to try and do a brushed finish on the case and ill end up ordering a shark mesh ss strap for it. Going to be my first amphibia and my first mod. Anyone know how difficult it is to swap the second hand out? My grandfather has worked on watches for a long time so ill probably ask him for some help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Second hand is usually very easy. Order a cheap hand puller to yank the old one off and then press the new one on. Keep in mind the reverse side of the seconds pinion is held by a leaf spring and obscured by the automatic mechanism. This spring needs to be uncovered and supported should the second hand prove to be trouble to secure on the pinion.


----------



## MonTex

_Big Crown Thursday and this is my choice...


















~v~_​


----------



## siblingchris

itsmemuffins said:


> Two days later and it's only 5 seconds fast. Does Meranom regulate the watches, or am I just lucky?


Hmmmm. Well my Neptune that arrived from meranom yesterday, been wearing it all day today and although I didn't set it precisely to the exact second it still looks bang on time too.


----------



## galliano




----------



## Rey1

My first one. Arrived today!


----------



## little_w

My 710.


----------



## nitroproof




----------



## mroatman

timeslider said:


> (possibly got over-wound)


No such thing.

Glad your watch is working well |>


----------



## Dub Rubb

My first scuba dude! I wasn't sure about this case, but I am loving the wider band. I can't believe it took me 5 Vostoks and 3 Frankens to finally pull the trigger on a scuba dude. I see a blue dude in a 420 case in my future as well.









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## timeslider

mroatman said:


> No such thing.


Can you elaborate? Somewhere online I saw a discussion about how you could possibly over-wind by using the hand wind, which is what I was referring to. Would be good to know if that's just a myth.

The watch is still going, and running a consistent amount fast per day, which gives me hope I can regulate it in a couple weeks when I have time to fiddle with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex

_*Восток Амфибия
*__


















~v~_​


----------



## DokterG

Hi all,
What do you think about this 120 case Amphibia and its big brother clock?
Cheers,
DrG


----------



## Rimmed762

DokterG said:


> Hi all,
> What do you think about this 120 case Amphibia and its big brother clock?
> Cheers,
> DrG


Wow. Instant urge to get the same clock.


----------



## mroatman

timeslider said:


> Can you elaborate? Somewhere online I saw a discussion about how you could possibly over-wind by using the hand wind, which is what I was referring to. Would be good to know if that's just a myth.


Yes, purely a myth. To break a mainspring via winding, you'd likely need pliers, and even then something in the keyless works is likely to snap before the mainspring does.

The state of being "overwound" certainly exists (at least in colloquial speech), but it has nothing to do with winding too much. Schnurrp summarizes it well here:



schnurrp said:


> In many cases, when a watch is described as being "overwound", it means that the watch has been wound up but does not have the function necessary to run itself down [presumably due to a filthy movement or stuck gear], so the spring will stay tight until the watch is fixed and it starts ticking. "Overwound" is a condition, not an action.


In other words, when watches are described as being "overwound", they are usually just dirty and unserviced. So it's better to call them "dirty and unserviced".

Calling these watches "overwound" perpetuates a fear that you might somehow wind the watch 'too hard' or 'too much' or otherwise break the movement purely via the action of winding it up. Ask anyone who has wound a few dozen (or thousand) hand-crank movements, and they'll tell you this fear is largely ridiculous and unfounded. A myth.

The result of this myth is that lots of folks who are new to mechanical watches often don't wind their watches fully for fear of breaking the mainspring. They baby their pieces, winding only a few turns, resulting in poor runtime -- a lot of unnecessary anxiety over nothing, in my opinion.


----------



## timeslider

Thanks for the clarification mroatman. Unfortunately, watch manufacturers are perpetuating this myth in their own materials.

This is from an apparent translation of the Vostok Amphibia manual:

*Winding the Watch*

If you wear the watch on your hand every day there's no need to wind it up. The watch uses an automatic self-winding movement which powers the watch by movement of your hand. But if you do not wear your watch more than 24 hours it's necessary to wind it up. 

Unscrew the winding head counter-clockwise from the case. This puts the winding head in position 2. Start winding clockwise by turning the winding head 25 to 30 revolutions. You may need to pull out slightly on the winding head so it doesn't screw back onto the threads. 

Do not overwind or you will break the mechanism. 

When done, screw the winding head into position 1. 

The best way to wind an automatic watch is by wearing it on your hand.

In my case, trying to set the date via the 'quick' method led to the balance wheel getting stuck somehow. I am new to mechanical watches, so I have no idea how this could happen.


----------



## Rale

New shoes


----------



## mroatman

timeslider said:


> Unfortunately, watch manufacturers are perpetuating this myth in their own materials.


Unfortunate indeed, especially when describing an automatic movement. If you have a basic understanding of how this movement works, that sentence makes no sense at all.

I could understand your inclination to trust official manufacturer information over some random forum dude, but I promise you, there is nothing to worry about. 





timeslider said:


> In my case, trying to set the date via the 'quick' method led to the balance wheel getting stuck somehow. I am new to mechanical watches, so I have no idea how this could happen.


In this rare case, a gentle twist (like your throwing a frisbee or opening a doorknob) should be enough to get it ticking again.


----------



## The_Horologist

710 ministry case; black ss sharks tooth bezel with grey/orange insert, clear case back as well. Leather strap to come, as well as trident second hand and ss movement holder. At some point i may swap the dial out for a grey one to go better with the bezel insert. Not sure. Thoughts?


----------



## MonTex

_*Восток Амфибия

*













































~v~
_​_*
*_


----------



## Cafe Latte

MonTex said:


> _*Восток Амфибия
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~v~
> _​_*
> *_


What make bezel?
Chris


----------



## isti

New bracelet on my SE:
Here is the link.


----------



## MonTex

Cafe Latte said:


> What make bezel?
> Chris


AM-Diver Chris.


----------



## MonTex

_*Vostok Amphibia 
Scuba Dude*

Trying to decide which one to sport tomorrow...
_









_I'm going to go with the blue dude...




























Holding up quite well and seen many outings.









_







_

A true f71 piece.
~v~_​


----------



## jose-CostaRica

isti said:


> New bracelet on my SE:
> View attachment 12571679


Strapcode?

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## MonTex

_Russian afternoon switch...




























~v~_​


----------



## Disguise

isti said:


> New bracelet on my SE:
> View attachment 12571679


 certain Ali vendor? Was eyeing those too

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise

Modded 420. Got some more goodies for it in the mail









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

isti said:


> New bracelet on my SE:
> View attachment 12571679


Ebay, or other?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Horologist

jose-CostaRica said:


> Strapcode?
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


I believe thats an "engineer" strapcode

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isti

I found the bracelet on Ali HERE.


----------



## mrwomble

isti said:


> I found the bracelet on Ali HERE.


I can recommend that type of bracelet, bought one for my 710SE and I love it. Note that I'm not recommending that particular seller on Ali (I think I bought mine on ebay), just these bracelets.


----------



## Bbeef




----------



## The_Horologist

Hey guys. Looking to do a different dial, set of hands and a stainless steal movement holder. Wondering if youd recommend someone that would do the work for a reasonable price or should i just attempt it on my own?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery

Just finished modding my 090. Posted the bezel swap a few weeks back, but the rest of parts have finally made their way across the pond.

New bezel and insert from Dr.Seikostain, new crown, case back, seals, bezel spring from Meranom. Strap from Barton. I am very pleased with the result as it was my first Vostok mod, and will be moving on to either a 710 or 150 next.

I ended up somehow dislodging seven lume dots while reseating the new crown, and with some steady hands, a needle, some tweezers and super glue I managed to get them back in place. I don't think it's noticeable.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexson

The "Zissou"


----------



## MonTex

_Taking the famdamily to dinner tonight so I changed the strap on this dude to a bracelet.
Figured he could use a little spiffing up. Dude actually cleans up nicely IMO.

*Vostok Amphibia 
Orange Scuba Dude
*
From zulu...









to mesh...









Have a wonderful and fun weekend everyone._
~v~​


----------



## volgofmr

Blue Neptune today...|>


----------



## Elbakalao

Sent the hard way from my Commodore 64.


----------



## Neruda

Elbakalao - great watch! And thanks for turning me on to Christopher Herwig! Fascinating photographer.


----------



## nitroproof




----------



## NJWatcher

Finally came in yesterday.


----------



## rewt




----------



## timeslider

jose-CostaRica said:


> Has it been running continously since then??
> 
> So what dial you got? Let us see its face  .
> 
> By the way I really like that black movement spacer! One of my newest Amphibias has a purple one... Vostok has always produced natural nylon color movement spacers... I hope they continue putting colored ones from now on, are a nice touch.











So, I thought I'd give everyone an update on the current state of things with my new Amphibia. It has been running consistently since I nudged the stuck balance wheel and set it off ticking again. For weeks I tracked its time, and it was gaining consistently between 53-60 seconds a day, which I understand is the upper limit of the acceptable range for this timepiece.

Well, I didn't find it that acceptable, so I downloaded the Watch Tuner Timegrapher app. for my phone, took the case back off and used the app to regulate the beat rate to a more acceptable level. As of today, it's been five days since I regulated the watch, and it's been running consistently about -2/-3 seconds. I've been hand winding it everyday and wearing it on alternating days with my SKX013. It is keeping amazing time! I couldn't be happier with this watch.


----------



## Cafe Latte

timeslider said:


> View attachment 12624453
> 
> 
> So, I thought I'd give everyone an update on the current state of things with my new Amphibia. It has been running consistently since I nudged the stuck balance wheel and set it off ticking again. For weeks I tracked its time, and it was gaining consistently between 53-60 seconds a day, which I understand is the upper limit of the acceptable range for this timepiece.
> 
> Well, I didn't find it that acceptable, so I downloaded the Watch Tuner Timegrapher app. for my phone, took the case back off and used the app to regulate the beat rate to a more acceptable level. As of today, it's been five days since I regulated the watch, and it's been running consistently about -2/-3 seconds. I've been hand winding it everyday and wearing it on alternating days with my SKX013. It is keeping amazing time! I couldn't be happier with this watch.
> 
> View attachment 12624451


The beat error is not the speed adjustment lever it is the other one (shorter fatter one) 0.4 is still a bit on the high side you should be able to get it to 0.2 or even zero. If you do the lines on the plot will be close together.
Chris


----------



## timeslider

Cafe Latte said:


> The beat error is not the speed adjustment lever it is the other one (shorter fatter one) 0.4 is still a bit on the high side you should be able to get it to 0.2 or even zero. If you do the lines on the plot will be close together.
> Chris


I'm not sure I'm brave enough to mess with trying to adjust the beat error. From what I have read on this forum and elsewhere, messing with the lower level is inviting a world of suffering. Maybe if I ever buy a proper timegrapher machine I'll give it a go.


----------



## dusann




----------



## JonS1967

Reviewing this thread and all of the beautiful watches inspired me to take some photos of my beloved Amphibias. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonCK

710 scuba dude with AM bezel. I matted with shiny case top with v. fine grit wet/dry sandpaper to remove some of the shininess. One of my favourite watches. I like the teal blue dial colour but is hard to match with straps and bezels. I went with simply black in the end.


----------



## mariomart

Darth Scuba arrived today to join his older brother


----------



## NJWatcher

Testing out the water resistance. Ha.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jaliya48

My Newest Amphibia with regular arrow hands. I got this dial from a forum member earlier this year since this style is my favourite. It's an export version (I was after the domestic version) but it'll do! Seen with the rest of my divers.







I've got some vintage lume lying around and might lume the hands to match that beautiful dial! It's on an old Seiko folded bracelet with wide ends now.


----------



## Sanjuro82

Love this watch!


----------



## anrex

I like the 1967's line.


----------



## MonTex

_*Vostok Amphibia
Scuba Dude
*_

















~v~​


----------



## MonTex

*
Vostok Amphibia*













































~v~​


----------



## ConSeanery

090









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjuro82

MonTex said:


> _*Vostok Amphibia
> Scuba Dude
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~v~​


Loving that blue Scuba dude! Nice watch.


----------



## Sanjuro82

1980s Antimagnetic.


----------



## rothko

Sanjuro82 said:


> 1980s Antimagnetic.


Perfect patina on the hand and dial lume! That is one of my favourite Vostoks.


----------



## MonTex

Sanjuro82 said:


> Loving that blue Scuba dude! Nice watch.


_Thanks, it's a good all around watch. _







[





































~v~​


----------



## little_w

I agree. What bezel is that? Is it from favinov if you don't mind me asking? I have a pepsi bezel on my blue scuba dude but this all-blue version looks great.


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## Aidanm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakadder

My first Vostok just came in, premodded.









670 case is perfectly sized for me and I chose that particular dial cause it came with a blue second hand while all the dials in the 670 line have boring white/black hands. 
The strap is definitely thicker than anticipated, not incredibly supple but not stiff either.

Now I'm thinking of an orange or a red bezel mod....


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Vintage antimagnetic Amphibia

Love the thinner 20 case better than the 420


----------



## mauzer67




----------



## onastar1989

little_w said:


> I agree. What bezel is that? Is it from favinov if you don't mind me asking? I have a pepsi bezel on my blue scuba dude but this all-blue version looks great.


am-diver on ebay has them for $49.

eBay item number:​251776113031


----------



## 6tffd

My 150349








And and what I'm planning to do with it:


----------



## 6tffd

My 150349
View attachment 12717585


And and what I'm planning to do with it:
View attachment 12717593


----------



## travex




----------



## ConSeanery

090 case, Dr. Seikostain bezel and insert, Meranom stainless crown and scubadude case back, Barton canvas band.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## jaliya48

My complete Export Amphibian, thanks to a generous forum member's caseback! (thanks Matt!)


----------



## bshah1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taimurkhan

bshah1976 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful hands! Can you please tell us where they can be acquired?


----------



## bshah1976

taimurkhan said:


> Beautiful hands! Can you please tell us where they can be acquired?


it was a mod done by watchnain - can look him up on instagram.


----------



## itsmemuffins

Put the 160 on a new bracelet.


----------



## little_w

My Vostok Amphibia 710059 today:


----------



## munichjoe

bshah1976 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been eyeing these for a while now. How's the lume?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyOlber

First Vostok! Plans for a clean bezel swap and salesman caseback. Eyes on a 710 in the future as well. I've got the bug.


----------



## blakadder

Still trying to find a perfectly matching strap









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.H.

And yes, 20mm lugs on an old tonneau case. Some joker tried to make room for a bigger bracelet and butchered the lugs, so I had to widen them up to 20mm. They are still slightly uneven, but I do not want to go too far. Also, the sweep second hand is probably not orginal, it was probably lifted off a Komandirskie zakaz, but it does look nice.

For some reason, the movement is stamped "2209 w". Fully translated stamp!


----------



## subial




----------



## Vioviv

One of the few times I prefer the original handset ... works well on this dial. But the bezel is too big ...


----------



## little_w

I had my Blue Scuba Dude today, wearing it on a new Navy Zulu, straight from Australia


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## wickets

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 12871133


looks amazing. Cant wait for mine to arrive


----------



## tanksndudes

My travel watch. Love the 12-hour bezel.


----------



## antilucem

little_w said:


> I had my Blue Scuba Dude today, wearing it on a new Navy Zulu, straight from Australia


little_w

I like the sloping bezel. What make is that? Is that a ceramic insert?

Barry


----------



## mariomart

Titanium Vostok Admiralskie oversized type 020


----------



## little_w

antilucem said:


> little_w
> I like the sloping bezel. What make is that? Is that a ceramic insert?
> Barry


Hi Barry. Thanks. I spent quite a while looking for one like that. No, it is not ceramic. It is stainless steel. Purchased it from eBay seller "ev-time". He is from Sankt Petersburg, Russia, and I assume he makes them. At the moment he is out of stock but he usually relists one (yes, 1 piece) every week or so. Keep on eye on it! It is well worth the money. Fits the blue scuba dude perfectly. I have couple other blue bezels but this one is the best by far.

EDIT: Sorry, my bad. Just checked. He currently has one to sell! Ends in 23 hours if you want to grab it. (I am not associated with him in any way. Just a very happy customer.)


----------



## rmeron

My one and only Amphibia on bracelet and different RAF style NATO's. Runs about 15 secs fast a day.


----------



## galliano




----------



## Andy Zee

Hello, it's my first post here. I was looking for my first automatic watch, but my budget is very limited. Going through this forum, I found out that amphibia offer good products for very reasonable prices. I'm also very passionate in Russian culture. I fell in love for the Neptune SE and I ordered it on Meranom: I received it yesterday, it's so beautiful!


----------



## medved001




----------



## wickets

View attachment 12896003


----------



## Sndr666

First mod, poorly brushed 710 case, favinov hands and dial, am-watches bezel.

I managed to crack the crystal by removing and reinserting it by hand... Ordered new crystals and press from ebay.


----------



## Semper




----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

Yesterday in Rome it was -5 degrees... and my amphibian was with me!


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Scuba dude


----------



## JonS1967

Just put this on for my kids tennis lessons. This is quickly becoming one of my favorite Vostoks. I just love the dial!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakadder

JonS1967 said:


> Just put this on for my kids tennis lessons. This is quickly becoming one of my favorite Vostoks. I just love the dial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm also infatuated with that one, sits perfectly on the hand and the dial is great. I only wish the 12h arrow was a different color so it's more visible

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

Tend to think it's legit--very consistent old lume--but happy to get any expert view


----------



## zerodefect

My first Amphibia - ordered off Zenitar and arrived promptly a week later.


----------



## ConSeanery

I have a 710406 on the way with a coin bezel for om Dagaz, and a stainless Doxa style insert from Yobokies. I'm excited to see this one when the swap is finished.


----------



## Sandro8086

Just arrived.


----------



## Kye752

This arrived today with a nicer dial than expected


----------



## ConSeanery

Anyone else have an issue with the Dagaz Amphibia Replacement Bezels? This thing has chewed up 4 springs, and the original pops back on no problem. It doesn't seem to hold the spring in place very well, and bends it in the same place every time, almost like the channel for the spring is too shallow in that particular part. I've used replacement bezels from Dr. Seikostein and Murphy's with no issues. However, this one is giving me hell.

EDIT: I ended up clipping one section off a spring, and it finally went on evenly, stayed on, and rotates firmly. Geez that one put up a fight.


----------



## ConSeanery

Finally got in everything I need to finish up. 710 case with Dagaz bezel, Yobokies insert, and Barton canvas strap. The 090 in the last picture is my previous mod with Dr. Seikostain bezel and insert, Meranom crown and caseback, and Barton strap.


----------



## ISO 9000

And what about USSR Amphibias?))


----------



## ISO 9000

And what about USSR Amphibias?))
Has anybody here?)

View attachment 13005965


----------



## mroatman

ISO 9000 said:


> And what about USSR Amphibias?))
> Has anybody here?)


The bottom right dial is very interesting. Is it artel-made?


----------



## ISO 9000

mroatman said:


> The bottom right dial is very interesting. Is it artel-made?


sorry )
but what does "artel-made" mean?)
just don't understand translation )


----------



## mariomart




----------



## mroatman

ISO 9000 said:


> but what does "artel-made" mean?)
> just don't understand translation )


Oh sorry, I just meant made in a private workshop -- sort of a custom dial, rather than an original from the factory. You can see a discussion of these, for example, here.

I only ask because I've never seen this dial in any other catalog or collection. So perhaps it's custom-made, or from the post-USSR era?


----------



## Neruda

Mroatman - I've seen a few of these dials and assumed they were Vostok-made from the 90s. Here it is in another configuration (which of course, may not be correct?!)







https://crafta.ua/lots/6536495502-chasy-vostok-komandirskie-rabochiy-balans-020425


----------



## Eaglebone

Here are my two. 
The 420 has a bezel from Favinov, stainless crown and Scuba Dude caseback from Meranom and a cheap rubber strap.
The 710 started as a 110 but I didn't like the case so transferred the innards. It has Favinov paddle hands, a Meranom stainless crown, and a Brady Straps sailcloth strap. Can't remember which eBay seller I got the bezel and insert from.


----------



## makima

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 12871133


nice!

may i ask what hands are these and can those be bought separately?


----------



## DuckaDiesel

makima said:


> nice!
> 
> may i ask what hands are these and can those be bought separately?


Thats a meranom se, they should still have them in stock


----------



## thewatchadude

My latest mod...


----------



## mroatman

Neruda said:


> Mroatman - I've seen a few of these dials and assumed they were Vostok-made from the 90s. Here it is in another configuration (which of course, may not be correct?!)
> https://crafta.ua/lots/6536495502-chasy-vostok-komandirskie-rabochiy-balans-020425


Thanks for the correct Neruda 👍


----------



## thewatchadude

In situation:


----------



## Dtn8

I have enjoyed reading this thread so much I could not let it drop off the radar, so posting some recent purchases
150B04








090B38 (couple of photos showing off how the indices play with the light)





















(sorry for massive photos)


----------



## sebastienb

What is the strap on the antimagnetic ? Rubber or silicone ? Source ?


----------



## 24h

sebastienb said:


> What is the strap on the antimagnetic ? Rubber or silicone ? Source ?


Looks like Meranom silicon strap:
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...watch-silicon-strap-anti-dust-22mm-black.html


----------



## Dtn8

sebastienb said:


> What is the strap on the antimagnetic ? Rubber or silicone ? Source ?


The watch came on the strap from Meranom.



24h said:


> Looks like Meranom silicon strap:
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...watch-silicon-strap-anti-dust-22mm-black.html


Yep 24h is right this is the strap, have only worn it for a couple of minutes but is way more comfortable than I thought it would be, the only concern I would have is if you have a big wrist this might not fit. I have a 6 3/4 inch or 170mm and the strap is really the perfect size for me see photo to show how strap fits and this is with strap tightly fitted.


----------



## drbobguy

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

drbobguy said:


> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Omg that is epic.
I was looking at this one and thinking of pulling the trigger and adding the yellow insert. Just not the right moment for me to add another watch.


----------



## Ron521

I just received my new 020 SE yesterday, very nice dial, detailed review to come


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Ron521 said:


> I just received my new 020 SE yesterday, very nice dial, detailed review to come
> 
> View attachment 13048239
> 
> View attachment 13048241


Finally some pics in the wild. Looking forward to your review.
When did your ship out? 
I am still waiting on mine, same as yours.


----------



## makima




----------



## audiomagnate

Has this bezel been sanded or acid stripped? I'd like to give that a shot for my KGB with the same color dial.


----------



## kinaed

300M:








-k


----------



## galliano




----------



## kinaed

Златоуст и Заря:















-k


----------



## mihecz

Arrived today...


----------



## Burnt




----------



## Lazerfang




----------



## malbur




----------



## 69murray

My First Amphibia. Really loving it!


----------



## Drachonn

Old school...


The new dude..


----------



## nogood

I just received my new 020SE today.


----------



## thewatchadude

"C'mon guys, look at this Amphibia..
C'mon guys, look at this Amphibia..
C'mon guys, look at this Amphibia.."


----------



## mroatman

thewatchadude said:


> "C'mon guys, look at this Amphibia..
> C'mon guys, look at this Amphibia..
> C'mon guys, look at this Amphibia.."


Your watch?

Looks almost like the catalog, but isn't...


----------



## thewatchadude

It was a joke on the fishes looking at the watch.


----------



## MWHarper

My first(and only but not for long)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alhdzsz

After 5 months of trial and error with bands, dials and bezels; I have finally found my perfect Amphibia. It is a late 1970s hand-wind mechanism that I have recently had serviced and is now running quite accurately. The bezel, dial and blued hands are all new (ordered from Meranom). The generic brown leather strap will soon be upgraded to a Colareb. I bought it off a street vendor in Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan for around 12 USD, all of the upgrades and servicing was also done in Bishkek by a nice elderly Russian man. PS: Marshrutka for scale.


----------



## Alhdzsz

After 5 months of trial and error with bands, dials and bezels; I have finally found my perfect Amphibia. It is a late 1970s hand-wind mechanism that I have recently had serviced and is now running quite accurately. The bezel, dial and blued hands are all new (ordered from Meranom). The generic brown leather strap will soon be upgraded to a Colareb. I bought it off a street vendor in Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan for around 12 USD, all of the upgrades and servicing was also done in Bishkek by a nice elderly Russian man. PS: Marshrutka for scale.

View attachment 13154259


----------



## SharkB8

After finding plenty of useful information on these forums I ordered out an Amphibia from Meranom. The research paid off as today after I received possibly my first Amphibia. Surprised how fast it was sent out after a few mods that were on the order. It looked like it moved through Russia faster than New York. Tracking was updated this morning and it arrived this afternoon. I ordered the 110903 with the blued hands, black date wheel and stainless crown. The NATO band and brushed stainless bezel were ordered but I installed them right away. A pleasant difference with just a few changes. Thanks for all the helpful information shared.


----------



## SharkB8

After finding plenty of useful information on these forums I ordered out an Amphibia from Meranom. The research paid off as today after I received possibly my first Amphibia. Surprised how fast it was sent out after a few mods that were on the order. It looked like it moved through Russia faster than New York. Tracking was updated this morning and it arrived this afternoon. I ordered the 110903 with the blued hands, black date wheel and stainless crown. The NATO band and brushed stainless bezel were ordered but I installed them right away. A pleasant difference with just a few changes. Thanks for all the helpful information shared.
View attachment 13159033

View attachment 13159035


----------



## 24h

SharkB8 said:


> After finding plenty of useful information on these forums I ordered out an Amphibia from Meranom. The research paid off as today after I received possibly my first Amphibia. Surprised how fast it was sent out after a few mods that were on the order. It looked like it moved through Russia faster than New York. Tracking was updated this morning and it arrived this afternoon. I ordered the 110903 with the blued hands, black date wheel and stainless crown. The NATO band and brushed stainless bezel were ordered but I installed them right away. A pleasant difference with just a few changes. Thanks for all the helpful information shared.


Welcome to the forum! You'll find that it is very friendly here, as opposed to some other sections.

Great looking watch...careful, it may lead to you wanting another.


----------



## pantagruel




----------



## SharkB8

24h said:


> Welcome to the forum! You'll find that it is very friendly here, as opposed to some other sections.
> 
> Great looking watch...careful, it may lead to you wanting another.


Thank you but too late, have a few in mind. The only problem that I encountered with the order from Meranom is them sending the parts that were switched out. Having the parts sent with the watch leaves no option but to get another watch to use them. I don't see this ending anytime soon.


----------



## malbur

With new bezel.









Odesláno z mého STV100-1 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

For sale?


----------



## taike

thewatchadude said:


> For sale?


sure
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-amphibia-blue-bezel.html


----------



## nogood

_020SE_


----------



## Ipse

Burnt said:


>


@Burnt: do you mind telling me what model it is and where did you get the black bezel? Nice shark bracelet too...everything comes together beautifully.

EDIT: is it the 710634?


----------



## lavantmj

Vostok 710


----------



## Denesenko

My custom amfibija


----------



## thewatchadude

lavantmj said:


> Vostok 710


Very nice!
Where does that bezel insert come from? I'm looking for the very same one but in white.


----------



## taimurkhan




----------



## ConSeanery

090 mod on the wrist today. This is one of my favorites for sure.


----------



## dusann

Here is mine


----------



## Negroni

Latest ones. 
Radio Room 110 on a Monza strap from cheapesnatostraps.
090 daily beater









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## snowandsteel

Negroni said:


> Latest ones.
> Radio Room 110 on a Monza strap from cheapesnatostraps.
> 090 daily beater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That radio room - drool


----------



## JonS1967

Really enjoying this one. Picture is from a few weeks back.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude




----------



## haha

The old gang


----------



## Kola55




----------



## SimonCK

Watchadude - lovely radio room, thanks for posting. A couple of questions re that particular dial - are the dots applied lume dots, they seem different to the black radio room posted above. Also how legible are the hands against silver dial? On yours the hands look darker - are they an aftermarket mod? Many thanks, Simon



thewatchadude said:


>


----------



## thewatchadude

@SimonCK--there are no lume dots on the dial, it's all printed. I actually haven't noticed whether it glows in the dark (I don't care much about the lume, though I understand many people are interested in this).

Note this is a mod, I bought a post-soviet automatic 420 watch for a bit over half the price of a brand new one and swapped the dial and hands. Dial I think comes from a meranom SE series--I bought it as one of those "dials with small defect" (see the mark right to the 200M mention). Hands are the blue ones available at meranom. They are very dark with some steel reflections, so quite legible I feel. I'm considering swapping them for a more classic black set with red second hand, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## mariomart




----------



## linuxs

New entry









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marijn2

My 090 mod.


----------



## malbur




----------



## thewatchadude

https://servimg.com/view/19707982/189


----------



## skyefalcon6

New Scuba Dude with what turned out to be a good looking strap. The 710273 pictured below is en-route, likely from Russia.


----------



## Bucks




----------



## FTE




----------



## skyefalcon6

Bucks said:


> View attachment 13360713
> 
> 
> Tell me about this 110908 please. The blue bezel is perfect - Where did you get the bezel? Did you do the replacement yourself?


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## skyefalcon6

mariomart said:


> View attachment 12480283


Wow! The Orange and Green are gorgeous. What models are these? Thanks.


----------



## skyefalcon6

linux.author said:


> a most excellent 150 with a stainless aftermarket bezel - i am reveling in simplicity nowadays and appreciate not having to set the date, only the time - a 'wear and go' watch:
> View attachment 12511549


Really like this as well.



linux.author said:


> willie
> a Hurricane Irma survivor on the Gulf of Mexico


Katrina and Ike, here. I watched the Western eye-wall of Ike pass over my house at about 3am on a battery powered TV. The roar of it was insane but everyone else slept through it peacefully.


----------



## taike

skyefalcon6 said:


> Wow! The Orange and Green are gorgeous. What models are these? Thanks.


SE 150L07
SE 150B26


----------



## mariomart

skyefalcon6 said:


> Wow! The Orange and Green are gorgeous. What models are these? Thanks.


----------



## linuxs

New silicone strap









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Utva_56

malbur said:


> View attachment 13359731


Was it hard to find that Neptun? Is it lower part of the dial flat or like 3d impression.


----------



## malbur

Utva_56 said:


> Was it hard to find that Neptun? Is it lower part of the dial flat or like 3d impression.


I bought this five years ago on ebay. It is a version of 2010 or 2011. There is also a green, red and yellow version with the same dial design. It is quite difficult to buy today, but it is possible to buy a version without the Neptune symbol.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MENS-WRIST...TOK-AMPHIBIAN-MECHANICAL-420268-/182196743603

Lower part of the dial is flat.


----------



## skyefalcon6

taike said:


> SE 150L07
> SE 150B26


Thanks for that. I found them on Meranom.


----------



## Utva_56

malbur said:


> I bought this five years ago on ebay. It is a version of 2010 or 2011. There is also a green, red and yellow version with the same dial design. It is quite difficult to buy today, but it is possible to buy a version without the Neptune symbol.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/MENS-WRIST...TOK-AMPHIBIAN-MECHANICAL-420268-/182196743603
> 
> Lower part of the dial is flat.


Hi , thanks for info. I have been seeing those models a lot on pintrest , was not sure from what year was production. I was hoping that lower part of the dial is raised ( like new Neptun 960). Anyway , I have 420270 , with yellow numbers, coming from komandirskie.com. But will miss Neptun head.


----------



## malbur

Utva_56 said:


> Hi , thanks for info. I have been seeing those models a lot on pintrest , was not sure from what year was production. I was hoping that lower part of the dial is raised ( like new Neptun 960). Anyway , I have 420270 , with yellow numbers, coming from komandirskie.com. But will miss Neptun head.


If you would be very interested in this Neptune model, I may know about one piece with blue or green numbers for sale on another forum. The price was high enough for Vostok watches.

- - - Updated - - -



Utva_56 said:


> Hi , thanks for info. I have been seeing those models a lot on pintrest , was not sure from what year was production. I was hoping that lower part of the dial is raised ( like new Neptun 960). Anyway , I have 420270 , with yellow numbers, coming from komandirskie.com. But will miss Neptun head.


If you would be very interested in this Neptune model, I may know about one piece with blue or green numbers for sale on another forum. The price was high enough for Vostok watches.


----------



## fillerbunny

Got my first one!


----------



## Negroni

110 "Radio Room" on a ducati stripe nato... The rumours are true, the 110 wears terribly on a nato, put it on steel or leather.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

Negroni said:


> 110 "Radio Room" on a ducati stripe nato... The rumours are true, the 110 wears terribly on a nato, put it on steel or leather.


Almost got the 110 case until I saw the side profile and the straight lugs. :-d


----------



## Negroni

24h said:


> Almost got the 110 case until I saw the side profile and the straight lugs. :-d


It wears well (IMHO) on a padded leather strap (rally style) or a heavy, engineer type, steel bracelet, but you will need something to disguise the height of the lugs...NATO, Zulu, RAF style straps makes it look all wrong. (Bugger, guess I'll have to get another black/red Vostok for my matching NATO)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

Negroni said:


> It wears well (IMHO) on a padded leather strap (rally style) or a heavy, engineer type, steel bracelet, but you will need something to disguise the height of the lugs...NATO, Zulu, RAF style straps makes it look all wrong. (Bugger, guess I'll have to get another black/red Vostok for my matching NATO)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I think it would still be far too large for my 6.25" wrist


----------



## Negroni

24h said:


> I think it would still be far too large for my 6.25" wrist


The right strap/bracelet will work, but it takes a bit of trial and error. I only wore the NATO because a regular asked me to see the watch on my wrist. (Leather is not hygienic behind the bar and steel links are bloody hard to clean...at work it's either washable or easy to clean)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

Negroni said:


> The right strap/bracelet will work, but it takes a bit of trial and error. I only wore the NATO because a regular asked me to see the watch on my wrist. (Leather is not hygienic behind the bar and steel links are bloody hard to clean...at work it's either washable or easy to clean)


Used to wear NATO straps but I stopped because I didn't like the extra height that it added to the watch.
I guess it's one of the safest ways to wear a watch but I think that the negatives outweigh the positives.


----------



## Negroni

24h said:


> Used to wear NATO straps but I stopped because I didn't like the extra height that it added to the watch.
> I guess it's one of the safest ways to wear a watch but I think that the negatives outweigh the positives.


My wrists are flat and wide, the extra millimeters from a NATO doesn't really matter...but high lugs will make a watch "float", because of the flat surface it rests on 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

Trying my camo strap with Diver Dude today.


----------



## javyn

Scuba dude with the hooded lugs.

Replaced the bracelet with a nicer SS oyster of course, and, IMO the bezel it came with looked chintzy so I removed it and replaced with a skinny clean SS bezel to minimalize it and accentuate the dome shape.


----------



## Utva_56

malbur said:


> If you would be very interested in this Neptune model, I may know about one piece with blue or green numbers for sale on another forum. The price was high enough for Vostok watches.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> If you would be very interested in this Neptune model, I may know about one piece with blue or green numbers for sale on another forum. The price was high enough for Vostok watches.


Hi , thanks for the effort , I assume high price for a popular model. Anyway I have spent my budget for this period , and have to skip.


----------



## malbur

Utva_56 said:


> Hi , thanks for the effort , I assume high price for a popular model. Anyway I have spent my budget for this period , and have to skip.


Right, self-control is very important. ;-)









Odesláno z mého STV100-1 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

malbur said:


>


That blue neptune on SS bracelet is very nice.


----------



## detroie

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## armanh

Vostok 710 sailboat mod


----------



## skyefalcon6

Got my 710273 today a few days early. Came with blue zulu strap and looks pretty good so far. Now I just need to set it for correct time and date!


----------



## bwz

Some photos of my Scuba-dude Amphibian watch:


----------



## skyefalcon6

Swapped straps to support the home team. Go Astros.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Double post, sorry


----------



## malbur




----------



## Utva_56




----------



## Utva_56

And 3 amigos.


----------



## armanh

malbur said:


> View attachment 13428479


Triple Neptunes, that's just beautiful!


----------



## kayeng

Utva_56 said:


> View attachment 13430355
> View attachment 13430357
> View attachment 13430359
> View attachment 13430363


Where did you get that gold bezel? The one on the blue scubadude. Thank you.

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

I noticed that my Amphibia colors were similar to my Star Wars items:


----------



## mariomart




----------



## NOTSHARP

Steve.


----------



## skyefalcon6

NOTSHARP said:


>


Steve, tell me about everything in that photo.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Started the day off with my 710273 sporting a new seatbelt nato.


----------



## NOTSHARP

skyefalcon6 said:


> Steve, tell me about everything in that photo.


 Certainly. My pleasure. 

*Watch* = Vostok 350642 I had the case vapour blasted. Bezel is as it comes with the watch.

*Dial * = https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clock-Di...pGH%2FjMQQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

*Hands* (Hrs. & Min.) = https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...tch-vostok-amphibia-original-blued-hands.html

*Strap* = https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/peacock-...ol-box-/361680844625?var=&hash=item5435dbb751

*Dial fixing pads* = https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adhesive...134708&hash=item3cfacc09d2:g:oT8AAOSwEeFVP4ke

I can not remember where I got the Second hand from, but it would be one of the well known ebay sellers, I'm sure.

The dial was, slightly, oversize, so I had to reduce the diameter by, about, 1mm. Easy done, with a file and a steady hand.
The dial feet were removed ( because the dial was made to fit a different movement ), and dial pads used to fix to the 2431 movement.
I made the NATO strap into a two piece strap.

That's about it, really.

More time waiting for parts, than doing the work.

Steve.


----------



## 24h

NOTSHARP said:


> Certainly. My pleasure.
> 
> *Watch* = Vostok 350642 I had the case vapour blasted. Bezel is as it comes with the watch.
> 
> *Dial * = https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clock-Di...pGH%2FjMQQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> *Hands* (Hrs. & Min.) = https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...tch-vostok-amphibia-original-blued-hands.html
> 
> *Strap* = https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/peacock-...ol-box-/361680844625?var=&hash=item5435dbb751
> 
> *Dial fixing pads* = https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adhesive...134708&hash=item3cfacc09d2:g:oT8AAOSwEeFVP4ke
> 
> I can not remember where I got the Second hand from, but it would be one of the well known ebay sellers, I'm sure.
> 
> The dial was, slightly, oversize, so I had to reduce the diameter by, about, 1mm. Easy done, with a file and a steady hand.
> The dial feet were removed ( because the dial was made to fit a different movement ), and dial pads used to fix to the 2431 movement.
> I made the NATO strap into a two piece strap.
> 
> That's about it, really.
> 
> More time waiting for parts, than doing the work.
> 
> Steve.


Second hand looks like "THE.BURAN.CLASSIC" from dr.seikostain, but not quite.
Seems closer to the stock second hand on the 650 line of Komandirskies. See 650537 on Meranom.


----------



## kayeng

NOTSHARP said:


> Certainly. My pleasure.
> 
> *Watch* = Vostok 350642 I had the case vapour blasted. Bezel is as it comes with the watch.
> 
> *Dial * = https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clock-Di...pGH%2FjMQQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> *Hands* (Hrs. & Min.) = https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...tch-vostok-amphibia-original-blued-hands.html
> 
> *Strap* = https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/peacock-...ol-box-/361680844625?var=&hash=item5435dbb751
> 
> *Dial fixing pads* = https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adhesive...134708&hash=item3cfacc09d2:g:oT8AAOSwEeFVP4ke
> 
> I can not remember where I got the Second hand from, but it would be one of the well known ebay sellers, I'm sure.
> 
> The dial was, slightly, oversize, so I had to reduce the diameter by, about, 1mm. Easy done, with a file and a steady hand.
> The dial feet were removed ( because the dial was made to fit a different movement ), and dial pads used to fix to the 2431 movement.
> I made the NATO strap into a two piece strap.
> 
> That's about it, really.
> 
> More time waiting for parts, than doing the work.
> 
> Steve.


Can you list the tools that you used please

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

...and a real summer-watch:









Best wishes and a nice weekend
Stephan


----------



## skyefalcon6

NOTSHARP said:


> Certainly. My pleasure.
> 
> *Watch* = Vostok 350642 I had the case vapour blasted. Bezel is as it comes with the watch.
> 
> *Dial * = https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clock-Di...pGH%2FjMQQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> *Hands* (Hrs. & Min.) = https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...tch-vostok-amphibia-original-blued-hands.html
> 
> *Strap* = https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/peacock-...ol-box-/361680844625?var=&hash=item5435dbb751
> 
> *Dial fixing pads* = https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adhesive...134708&hash=item3cfacc09d2:g:oT8AAOSwEeFVP4ke
> 
> I can not remember where I got the Second hand from, but it would be one of the well known ebay sellers, I'm sure.
> 
> The dial was, slightly, oversize, so I had to reduce the diameter by, about, 1mm. Easy done, with a file and a steady hand.
> The dial feet were removed ( because the dial was made to fit a different movement ), and dial pads used to fix to the 2431 movement.
> I made the NATO strap into a two piece strap.
> 
> That's about it, really.
> 
> More time waiting for parts, than doing the work.
> 
> Steve.


Thanks for that. Great looking watch and strap!


----------



## skyefalcon6

Tried out the new tropical strap with the Scuba Dude today.


----------



## drwelby

Back in the 90s my parents went on a vacation to Russia. My mom brought back a dive watch that she bought off some guy on the street for $10 US. It was a crazy weird thing, super clunky, just so Soviet. An AK-47 of a watch. Long story short, it ended on the bottom of Lake Natomas after the strap broke.

Now 25 years later, getting back into watches and browsing the forums, I see these watches just like I used to have. Vostok Amphibia! My memory is a little hazy - was the dial green or blue? Was it hand-winding? Maybe it was a Komandirskie? But I definitely remember that dot-dash bezel.

Poking around on eBay I see something that looks close enough. $40 and two weeks later this one shows up from the Ukraine. It's a 90s model based on the dial. If you look close you can see it's missing the tension ring, and a new one is on its way. As far as I can tell it's all original, not that it matters. Every time I look at it I have a laugh about having that weird old watch again, and how its brother is sitting on the bottom of a lake, eternally living up to its name.


----------



## Utva_56

Hi Kayeng ,
if you are looking at middle one , bezel is standard Vostok , that came with 350 Komandirski. It is brass bezel with crome plating. I have used Hcl acid to de-cromed brass. Soak about 1 hr. in hcl and crome layer is gone. you get brass bezel. Also you can desolve paint applied at numbers , just use nail polisher removal , applying with cotton buds. Then you can paint numers in different colour or apply lume. Read safety instruction , wear mask and rubber gloves.


----------



## NOTSHARP

kayeng said:


> Can you list the tools that you used please
> 
> Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


 In no particular order.

Lever to remove bezel
Caseback removal tool
Hand removal levers
Caseback/crystal press to remove crystal prior to vapour blasting
Screwdrivers - various
Scalpel - cutting off dial fixing pins
File
Spring bar removal tool
Hand press
Toothpicks
ISP to clean dial back/movement prior to appling dial pads
Movement holder
Case holder
Cuticle stick ( seconds hand fitting )
Puffer
Rodico
Finger cots or gloves

I may well have forgotten something, but that's most of it.

Steve.


----------



## mariomart




----------



## mariomart




----------



## LVBakel

Finally some time to up-date my website. So I also had a moment to photograph my Amphibias.


----------



## javyn

javyn said:


> Scuba dude with the hooded lugs.
> 
> Replaced the bracelet with a nicer SS oyster of course, and, IMO the bezel it came with looked chintzy so I removed it and replaced with a skinny clean SS bezel to minimalize it and accentuate the dome shape.
> 
> ]


I just realized I goofed on the image link somehow when posting this.

Here's another better pic. Crystal has seen better days, even after polishing with some toothpaste and cleaning with Ballistol.


----------



## skyefalcon6

New strap for Scuba Dude in the rain.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Just got my teal bezel today from AM-Watches. It's going on my 710059 Scuba Dude as soon as I figure out how to swap the bezels.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Finished product:


----------



## capannelle

Amphibia 'old ministry' 710 case with paddle hands from my collection.

This rare versione have the 2414a 17 jewels manual winding movement instead of the 2416b 21 jewels automatic winding movement.


----------



## capannelle

..................................


----------



## skyefalcon6

Put this on yesterday after bezel swap, keeping it on wrist today:


----------



## sobwanhoser

skyefalcon6 said:


> Finished product:
> 
> View attachment 13472637


Sweet googlemoogly...that looks like a very close match to the dial color! Very nice


----------



## Karsten

Newly i bid on this Vostok Albatros (Amphibia) and won the auction.
On the sellers photos the crystal looked as if it was cracked, and that might have put bidders off since i won the auction at a bargin price.
Actually the crystal just had a deep scratch that could be sanded out with wet & dry sandpaper.

This example of Albatros does not have the 3 line "rubber stamp" on the movement, but belive it is genuine anyway.


----------



## mariomart

Karsten said:


> Newly i bid on this Vostok Albatros (Amphibia) and won the auction.
> On the sellers photos the crystal looked as if it was cracked, and that might have put bidders off since i won the auction at a bargin price.
> Actually the crystal just had a deep scratch that could be sanded out with wet & dry sandpaper.
> 
> This example of Albatros does not have the 3 line "rubber stamp" on the movement, but belive it is genuine anyway.


Not an Albatross, this is a Anti-magnetic Amphibia which, from my knowledge, did not have the red stamped movement.


----------



## capannelle

mariomart said:


> Not an Albatross, this is a Anti-magnetic Amphibia which, from my knowledge, did not have the red stamped movement.


it is a genuine soviet era amphibia in 470 octagonal case, reference: 470299


----------



## Karsten

mariomart said:


> Not an Albatross, this is a Anti-magnetic Amphibia which, from my knowledge, did not have the red stamped movement.


Thank you for feedback mariomart.

Now i understand, the "octagonal" case type 470 is only a "Albatros" if the dial is NAVAL themed. 
Antimagnetic on dial, we nickname it "anti-magnetic" and there is also the "radio-room"
A little research revealed, that if the "octogonal" case is polished it is case type 320 versus case type 470 is brushed.


----------



## MattBrace

Karsten said:


> mariomart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not an Albatross, this is a Anti-magnetic Amphibia which, from my knowledge, did not have the red stamped movement.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for feedback mariomart.
> 
> Now i understand, the "octagonal" case type 470 is only a "Albatros" if the dial is NAVAL themed.
> Antimagnetic on dial, we nickname it "anti-magnetic" and there is also the "radio-room"
> A little research revealed, that if the "octogonal" case is polished it is case type 320 versus case type 470 is brushed.
Click to expand...

The series of watches named Albatros, are only the examples that actually have Albatros in Cyrillic on the dial.

Cheers...


----------



## thewatchadude

Regarding the red stamping, could anyone explain me why some have two lines and others three? I came across this but never found out what was the reason/trigger for this difference, and what the genuine marking of Albatros pieces should be.


----------



## capannelle

MattBrace said:


> The series of watches named Albatros, are only the examples that actually have Albatros in Cyrillic on the dial.
> 
> Cheers...


These are the 5 Albatros in 470 case:


----------



## galliano




----------



## thewatchadude

capannelle said:


> These are the 5 Albatros in 470 case:
> 
> View attachment 13502759
> 
> 
> View attachment 13502761
> 
> 
> View attachment 13502765
> 
> 
> View attachment 13502771
> 
> 
> View attachment 13502773


Great--I finally completed my own subcollection, of which 2 are full set with papers and 2 are restored/reconstructed watches (I wouldn't be offended if anyone would call them franken or fake).


----------



## skyefalcon6

Wostok Wednesday....


----------



## Vioviv

New arrival ...


----------



## igori7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capannelle




----------



## sheaffer

I have a few, fairly easy to do minor mods, out of four that I have one is dead on in terms of accuracy (a couple of seconds per day, the others are between 30 seconds and two minutes fast (per day). Quirky and fun watches.


----------



## Jake_P

sheaffer said:


> I have a few, fairly easy to do minor mods, out of four that I have one is dead on in terms of accuracy (a couple of seconds per day, the others are between 30 seconds and two minutes fast (per day). Quirky and fun watches.


Looking great  Really like those white stock hands - did you paint these? I'm literally obsessed with handsets..I think I might need to talk to someone...


----------



## sheaffer

Jake_P said:


> Looking great  Really like those white stock hands - did you paint these? I'm literally obsessed with handsets..I think I might need to talk to someone...


I feel your pain : ) 
I got the hands from Meranom (had to pre-order), the hands on the blue scuba dude are from ebay (can't remember the seller off the top, but if you want I can dig it out.


----------



## sheaffer

Update : Since posting the photos, one of them (bronze bezel) is dead. As opposed to dead on heh. I'll see if it's worth fixing, if not I'll just replace the movement (pretty cheap) and keep enjoying its attractive ugliness on my wrist from time to time for years to come.


----------



## Jake_P

sheaffer said:


> I feel your pain : )
> I got the hands from Meranom (had to pre-order), the hands on the blue scuba dude are from ebay (can't remember the seller off the top, but if you want I can dig it out.


Ahh I see..never knew they came in white..out of stock! Cheers any way


----------



## heimdalg

My new Amfibia/Komandirskie.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I have one that runs but needs movement. Today I had movement galore by the floor buffer. I might wear that one tomorrow to see if I can cure it from it's ills.
Wore this one today. It used to be in a case with case guards and a small crown. Whole different bezel too.

Big Crown Komindirskie by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## zagato1750

Neptune....modified bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igori7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl

igori7 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What bracelet is that, nice match.


----------



## igori7

Gonkl said:


> What bracelet is that, nice match.


This is from Amazon
Cheap and good quality.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGee




----------



## htk99




----------



## htk99

another look in a new post as I can't seem to edit my post.


----------



## zagato1750

Headed to the islands!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .jpeg

CGee said:


> View attachment 13644955


can anyone tell me where to get this band? it's incredible.


----------



## .jpeg

CGee said:


> View attachment 13644955


can anyone tell me where to get this band? it's incredible.


----------



## galliano

upload pictures


----------



## malbur

Odesláno z mého STV100-1 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

I only have these two 710 Amphibia's both work in progress....


----------



## stevoe

A quick inventory...









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## JonS1967

CGee said:


> View attachment 13644955


Nicely done! Very tasteful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintorez




----------



## zagato1750

Neptune in St Lucia...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750

Scuba dude in St Kitts....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750

And Neptune in St Maarten....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucks




----------



## thewatchadude

vintorez said:


> View attachment 13652229
> View attachment 13652223


Wow ! 
What is this bezel ? It looks fantastic on your photos !


----------



## vintorez

thewatchadude said:


> Wow !
> What is this bezel ? It looks fantastic on your photos !


I'm not sure on the reference number for it, but it's the standard one that comes on the 710 case on Meranom. Favinov re-lumed it with BGW9 and gave it a brushed finish.


----------



## Ike2

Birthday gift paired with new straps.


----------



## Nova910

Hi,

I bought this amphibia today, but I have some mistery with the watch. It looks like a 470 case but the lug is 18mm istead of 20mm. Do you have any idea what kind of amphibia is this? The bezel rotates to both direction and kind of easily. 
Anyway, út Will need some work to renew, maybe mod it.

Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## thewatchadude

Both characteristcs you mention are in line with the 470 specs.


----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## little_w

Vostok Amphibia "Nu pogodi!" Special Edition 2019. Just awesome!


----------



## zagato1750

little_w said:


> Vostok Amphibia "Nu pogodi!" Special Edition 2019. Just awesome!


Is this available for purchase somewhere?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

little_w said:


> Vostok Amphibia "Nu pogodi!" Special Edition 2019. Just awesome!


Now that beats the Peanut watches by Undone (in another thread here)!

I just dreamed of such one, and with the wolf, not the hare!

Where did you spot that?

PS: I Czeched it out. Rats... 100 only, and long gone, right?
Now, I'll need a Calimero watch: « E' un'ingiustizia però! »


----------



## little_w

zagato1750 and PanKorop: this is the result of 2-year project to commemorate 50 year Anniversary of the first broadcast of "Nu pogodi!". Special edition of only 100 pieces. Not available anywhere, I am afraid... this was all gone long before it was released. The project came about on Czech watch forum chronomag.cz. 

BTW you should see the whole package. Somewhat spectacular!

P.S. The Hare is there as well, but only on the crown. Everybody sympathised with the Wolf more... long story  I will post more photos.


----------



## PanKorop

The whole design rocks! The colors are great, too.


----------



## little_w

Thank you, I appreciate it!  That very picture which you posted was on the paper bags in which we handed it out  The caseback bears a different sailor-Wolf inscription. Will photo and post it later.


----------



## zagato1750

mroatman said:


> Ah, so maybe it's more to do with Batch 1 versus Batch 2 rather than intentional design differences. Interesting.
> 
> Mine (from Batch 1) is like Mario's: https://mroatman.wixsite.com/watches-of-the-ussr/vostok?lightbox=dataItem-j5s3n6gl
> 
> I think I like it better. But of course I was going to say that


Just received my orange one last week...recessed ....brushed crown!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl

zagato1750 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks sweet, I have one incoming


----------



## zagato1750

Love mine....I’m sure you will as well! Trouble deciding on straps...did the orange/black/white nato....looks great....did the brown leather...looks great....that photo is with a dark brown gator...uh...looks great! Have another “seatbelt black/orange edges coming my way...might be the one....bet it’ll..look great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl

E


zagato1750 said:


> Love mine....I'm sure you will as well! Trouble deciding on straps...did the orange/black/white nato....looks great....did the brown leather...looks great....that photo is with a dark brown gator...uh...looks great! Have another "seatbelt black/orange edges coming my way...might be the one....bet it'll..look great!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Shark mesh I reckon


----------



## zagato1750

Have one on my 090 Scuba Dude. I’m thinking I’ll try a brushed “engineer” bracelet on this one...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

Love the way it plays with the light.
Bright blue, grainy texture in the sunlight and midnight blue in low light.


----------



## capannelle




----------



## BRUICHLADICH

My just delivered Amphibia... RRO!

























Errr.. forgot to remove the plastic protection... oops...


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

My just delivered Amphibia... RRO!

View attachment 13682603


View attachment 13682605


View attachment 13682607


Errr.. forgot to remove the plastic protection... oops...


----------



## zagato1750

Orange power!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

zagato1750 said:


> Orange power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Way to go!


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

zagato1750 said:


> Orange power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Way to go!


----------



## NerdThing

Today









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## igori7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w

OK, here are some more details. Vostok Amphibia "Nu pogodi!", 100 pieces limited edition to commemorate the 50th Anniversary of the first broadcast of this somewhat special TV kids series.

Here is the caseback view. All numbered, 100 pieces only:










Side view (hare on the crown):










Detail of the crown:










Last side view, I promise... this time I straightened the engraving.










Front view:










Overall:










Detail of the Wolf picture - this one is a massively cropped picture so I apologise for the imperfections:


----------



## CGee




----------



## zagato1750

Orange engineer...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

little_w said:


> OK, here are some more details. Vostok Amphibia "Nu pogodi!", 100 pieces limited edition to commemorate the 50th Anniversary of the first broadcast of this somewhat special TV kids series.
> 
> Here is the caseback view. All numbered, 100 pieces only:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view (hare on the crown):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of the crown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last side view, I promise... this time I straightened the engraving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of the Wolf picture - this one is a massively cropped picture so I apologise for the imperfections:


I'm so envious! Your Czech club commemorated a great moment of their youth, as they saw "Nu, Pogodi!" for what it was: anything but propaganda!
I remember Wolfy scaling up a building, cig butt in lips, and the melody he whistled 




All the art of artists was getting around censorship...


----------



## stevoe

A little retro...









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## CGee




----------



## jimzilla

My Latest attempt:

Hands,
Face,
Bezel,
Bezel Insert,
Crown,
Strap,


----------



## Fergfour

jimzilla said:


> My Latest attempt:
> 
> Hands,
> Face,
> Bezel,
> Bezel Insert,
> Crown,
> Strap,


Love the lumed insert. Where'd you get it? I posted a mod in the revival thread the other day with the same dial but it has a silver insert. It'd be cool if your insert fit mine. How tricky is swapping out an insert anyway?


----------



## drdas007

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## jimzilla

The insert is a L.C.B.I. www.lcbistore.com Good luck finding one as he is always sold out, I got this one off of ebay someone did not need. It is top a quality part! It will fit the Amphibia and aftermarket bezels.
The hardest part is dissolving the glue with out dissolving the printing on the old bezel insert, I haven't done that yet. You need to ask someone who has. regards, James.


----------



## jimzilla

Good Luck fergfour


----------



## little_w

PanKorop said:


> I'm so envious! Your Czech club commemorated a great moment of their youth, as they saw "Nu, Pogodi!" for what it was: anything but propaganda!
> I remember Wolfy scaling up a building, cig butt in lips, and the melody he whistled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the art of artists was getting around censorship...


Thank you! Yes, you have hit the nail on the head! BTW, the whole packaging was jaw-dropping. Here are some photos of the complete box (I hope they will display OK, not sure if you have to be registered in the forum or not).


----------



## 24h

little_w said:


> Thank you! Yes, you have hit the nail on the head! BTW, the whole packaging was jaw-dropping. Here are some photos of the complete box (I hope they will display OK, not sure if you have to be registered in the forum or not).


Can't see them (you need to be registered).


----------



## jimzilla

Hey 24h, not to get too far off subject but I saw your.... "Modding a Vostok Amphibia with parts from Meranom" Kudos to you! nicely done! How did you get the blued screws from Meranom and how much did it cost? best regards, James.


----------



## 24h

jimzilla said:


> Hey 24h, not to get too far off subject but I saw your.... "Modding a Vostok Amphibia with parts from Meranom" Kudos to you! nicely done! How did you get the blued screws from Meranom and how much did it cost? best regards, James.


Requested them from Meranom and Dmitry went out of his way to get them from the Vostok factory. I believe this added around a week or two to the processing time.
He added them for no additional cost, however, I purchased more than a few items with that order.

:-!


----------



## jimzilla

Cool, it would be nice to get a hold of some blued screw sets. anyway, thanks for the information 24h b-)


----------



## kabanofff




----------



## PanKorop

kabanofff said:


> Специальная серия Маяк «Петропавловский» *ЧЧЗ «Восток»*


Hi. Is this is a recent special?

Not sure this Big Dude is appropriate in Petropavlovsk-K.: I'd rather see some surface marine dial, teal (ocean) colour rather than green, or a Neptune theme, but such a *lovely back*!

Thanks for sharing: it had me Google up the story of this superb lighthouse, and learn a nice bit of history!


----------



## Ciaran75




----------



## malbur




----------



## jimzilla

UPDATE......
I recently dissolved the adhesive on a bezel insert (the black colored one) with 3M general purpose adhesive remover. Submerged it for a day and pushed it off with my finger,
worked killer and did not harm the anodizing on the insert!!!.


----------



## jimzilla

Hello everyone. hope you had a merry christmas and I wish you all a kick ass new year! Did some mods over the holiday and I thought I would share with you.

Komanderski mod,- beater watch.

Dial mod
Case Swap
No Second hand
Genuine Vostok rat leather strap.


----------



## jimzilla

Did another mod.

Komanderski 531 Cased Siderwinder Modd

Dial Swap
Hand Swap
Smooth Bezel
Vostok Rat Leather strap


----------



## jimzilla

I have a wrist shot as well.


----------



## jimzilla

One more Mod

Bootleg dial
Hands
Matt Finish
Small Glass Back
5 Ring Band
Coin Edge Bezel And 24HR Insert


----------



## mariomart

jimzilla said:


> Coin Edge Bezel And 24HR Insert


24 Hr bezel on a 12 Hr movement ....


----------



## jimzilla

Last but not least I have a very special purchase!
N.O.S. Komanderski 531 new in the box with papers.
This thing is perfect!


----------



## mariomart

jimzilla said:


> Last but not least I have a very special purchase!
> N.O.S. Komanderski 531 new in the box with papers.
> This thing is perfect!


Hey jimzilla :-! appreciate you posting your acquisitions and mods, however this thread is dedicated to Amphibias, there are other dedicated threads for mods and Komandirskies. Perhaps a Moderator can move them to the relevant threads


----------



## jimzilla

I am awaiting(and waiting and waiting) for a lumed insert for this watch mariomart.


----------



## jimzilla

I guess 2 out three isn't bad, then again they do have Amphibia parts, sounds like a grey zone to me??? Have a happy New Year mariomart


----------



## mrwomble

jimzilla said:


> Did another mod.
> 
> Komanderski 531 Cased Siderwinder Modd
> 
> Dial Swap
> Hand Swap
> Smooth Bezel
> Vostok Rat Leather strap


Very cool! Rat leather? 

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## jimzilla

I forgot to post a pic for the 531 Sidewinder Mod with the smooth bezel on it.


----------



## skyefalcon6

It's a cold and wet day here so tropical strap is the choice for today


----------



## zagato1750

Orange Crush









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet

My 3 amigos...


----------



## jimzilla

Hi everyone,I hope the New Year is starting off well for you. I finally finished one of my latest mods, as always waiting on parts.


----------



## jimzilla

I wanted to go with a lumed bezel insert but had problems finding a low profile bezel that would accommodate the insert so went with a standard one.


----------



## fugit cronos

Baikal


----------



## Gonkl

fugit cronos said:


> Baikal


Looks so good.


----------



## PanKorop

fugit cronos said:


> Baikal


This decides me: my own RE (12E), the Baikonur/Voskhod2, will migrate from its original 150 case to this 670!

As for that 150 brushed case, dunno... I guess someone else will love it?


----------



## jimzilla

Very nice fugit, unique and clean looking.


----------



## PDAdict

Brass mod









Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fugit cronos

I like the idea. Go ahead with it



PanKorop said:


> This decides me: my own RE (12E), the Baikonur/Voskhod2, will migrate from its original 150 case to this 670!
> 
> As for that 150 brushed case, dunno... I guess someone else will love it?


----------



## Semper




----------



## jimzilla

Latest attempt on a 110 case, sorry I had to stop taking lume shots as my fillings started to heat up and I was getting a little dizzy :-! .


----------



## mrwomble

That's an interesting strap jimzilla, can you tell us more about it?


----------



## jimzilla

It is a ........ "Generic 20mm Black Polyurethane Link Bracelet Band for Luminox Watches - PU66" I got it on ebay, this link is for a 20mm band.
it has rubber links and is light and comfortable. $38.00 plus shipping.


----------



## jimzilla

.


----------



## zagato1750

Love the bezel....is the insert ceramic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

https://www.ecwid.com/store/watchnian/

yes it is.


----------



## zagato1750

jimzilla said:


> https://www.ecwid.com/store/watchnian/
> 
> yes it is.


Love them! Do you mind me asking for the bezel as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Good evening comrads. Here I have an attempt on a 710 cased mod.

Dial and hands - Favinov - Blue lume
Bezel, Shark.coin.one.MKZ - One Second Closer
DLW Bezel Insert - 007 Sub Black Aquaris - Blue
Small Meranom Glass Case Back
Eulit Baringiton 22mm Band


----------



## jimzilla

Just for Kicks, Here is Favinov's - Blue lume and Green/Green lumed Dial faces and hand sets side by side ... for what it's worth.


----------



## jimzilla

zagato1750 said:


> Love them! Do you mind me asking for the bezel as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bezel, Shark.coin.one.MKZ - One Second Closer


----------



## jimzilla

.


----------



## Mr.Ludwig

Have 2 amphibias now.


----------



## Semper

Boctok Baikal


----------



## Mr.Ludwig

That Baikal looks great, is it custom made or some special limited model?


----------



## Fergfour

Mr.Ludwig said:


> That Baikal looks great, is it custom made or some special limited model?


It was a recent Relojes Especiales watch forum project. 200 pieces. One of the coolest Vostoks going imo. Included with it was an alternate blue bezel as well.


----------



## Semper

This one today...


----------



## zagato1750

Today..this...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## Fergfour

Baikonur arrived today YES!!


----------



## Thunderdaddy

jimzilla said:


> Latest attempt on a 110 case, sorry I had to stop taking lume shots as my fillings started to heat up and I was getting a little dizzy :-! .


Is this Favinov's new super green lume or original green?


----------



## jimzilla

That Is a very nice specimen Semper, very nice!


----------



## Semper

jimzilla said:


> That Is a very nice specimen Semper, very nice!


Thanks mate!


----------



## Semper




----------



## fliegerchrono

My second Vostok Amphibia Banana!










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

Package from Meranom today!









Time to do some modding! My trusty 420 scuba dude get's a new bezel.
Before:









After:









And ah well.... a lumeshot









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## capannelle




----------



## Vost

fliegerchrono said:


> Package from Meranom today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to do some modding! My trusty 420 scuba dude get's a new bezel.
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ah well.... a lumeshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Very nice work mate...

did you installed a new caseback as well?


----------



## Vost




----------



## sonics

Some Amphibia in my new selfmade watch Box









Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sullivanjt

Found this one in a flea market the day after I really started researching the brand!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

New to me!


----------



## capannelle




----------



## Semper




----------



## JonS1967

Vost said:


> View attachment 13857115


Very tasteful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vost

Hi mates,

I found the best silicone rubber band for my SE. 
It sits better than anything I know - much better than the original Vostok´s watch bands. It´s very soft and comfortable, not so thick, but for a slimmer version Vostok - perfect.
Will not change this band - it's gorgeous. LOVE IT *******




























Silicone Rubber Watch Band Strap Straight End Bracelet Black Stainless Steel Double Click Folding Clasp 20 22 24mm


----------



## taike

Vost said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I found the best silicone rubber band for my SE.
> It sits better than anything I know - much better than the original Vostok´s watch bands. It´s very soft and comfortable, not so thick, but for a slimmer version Vostok - perfect.
> Will not change this band - it's gorgeous. LOVE IT *******
> 
> View attachment 13870213
> View attachment 13870215
> 
> View attachment 13870219
> View attachment 13870221
> 
> 
> Silicone Rubber Watch Band Strap Straight End Bracelet Black Stainless Steel Double Click Folding Clasp 20 22 24mm


much better in natural rubber BONETTO CINTURINI - Modello 300.D
not a dust magnet


----------



## cortman

Semper said:


>


What model is this? Is it modded at all? That's a beautiful watch!


----------



## Fergfour

cortman said:


> What model is this? Is it modded at all? That's a beautiful watch!


That's the ultra-cool "Baikal". Spanish watch forum project from last year.

Here's a nice thread on it. If you don't read Spanish, opening it in Chrome and hitting the "translate this page" button helps. 
https://www.relojes-especiales.com/...and-1081-and-1082-and-1072-and-1083-a-480464/


----------



## Vost




----------



## Anders_Flint

Gone green...


----------



## volgofmr

View attachment 13878275


----------



## capannelle




----------



## jimzilla

Good evening everyone I hope all is well. I have a Mod I did today that I would like to share.

420 CASE
2409 MOVEMENT
BOOTLEG SPUTNIK FACE
ONE SECOND CLOSER HAND SET W/VOSTOK SECONDS
STOCK BACK
MERANOM SKINNY SMOOTH BEZEL
WORLD FAMOUS VOSTOK RAT LEATHER BLACK STRAP


----------



## Ike2

Am I allowed in this forum if I only have dva?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamburov

Ike2 said:


> Am I allowed in this forum if I only have dva?


You are allowed if you only have only odin, comrade, or even none. All you need is to share the passion for soviet and russian watches. And only dva is usually just the beginning 
Ivan


----------



## Ike2

Kamburov said:


> You are allowed if you only have only odin, comrade, or even none. All you need is to share the passion for soviet and russian watches. And only dva is usually just the beginning
> Ivan


Thank you Ivan! As it happens, I do have my eye on another that would make it a nice troika...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli

Meranom 24-hour SE 420B06SW1. For once, just this once, I wish the hands *weren't* lumed.


----------



## Fergfour

Trying out the alternate blue bezel


----------



## RedFroggy

Hardly a very subtle «.ensemble.» & probably the chunkiest I would ever wear, but I think this bracelet is just spot on for this 70' or 80' Soviet beast ?


----------



## jimzilla

Hey guy's got another Amphibia Mod to show.
110 Case
Old school dial face
Assorted aftermarket hand set
Bezel swap
stock back
5 Ring band.

I had to work on the dial face some as it had rub marks from the old HR hand. Used some clear lacquer and it took care of most of the damage


----------



## EPK

Waiting on 2 different bezels- until then...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Hey EPK, I like the snow flake dial face. I just put one on a Komanserskie 531 "SideWinder" a few days ago.


----------



## stevoe

With a case made of titanium.

Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## jimzilla

Hey folks, got another Mod to show off.
A very very special thank you to mariomart who sent me the intermediate calendar wheel. with out his generosity I would still be looking for one.
Let me know Mario if I can do anything for you! ..... You Rock .... :-!

420 Cased.
Scuba Dude Dial.
Black Hands with aftermarket seconds.
Black Date Wheel.
Shamu Back.
Barton 3 Ring Band.
Stock Bezel.


----------



## Fergfour

jimzilla said:


> Hey folks, got another Mod to show off.
> A very very special thank you to mariomart who sent me the intermediate calendar wheel. with out his generosity I would still be looking for one.
> Let me know Mario if I can do anything for you! ..... You Rock .... :-!
> 
> 420 Cased.
> Scuba Dude Dial.
> Black Hands with aftermarket seconds.
> Black Date Wheel.
> Shamu Back.
> Barton 3 Ring Band.
> Stock Bezel.


To me that's a that's a proper mod. Not a fan of those mods where the apparent goal is to make it look nothing like a Vostok/Russian watch.


----------



## mariomart

jimzilla said:


> Hey folks, got another Mod to show off.
> A very very special thank you to mariomart who sent me the intermediate calendar wheel. with out his generosity I would still be looking for one.
> Let me know Mario if I can do anything for you! ..... You Rock .... :-!


No problem, I'm glad the parts arrived safely and relatively quickly.

Awesome mod, well done.

Cheers :-!


----------



## Gonkl

stevoe said:


> View attachment 13919985
> 
> 
> With a case made of titanium.
> 
> Best wishes
> Stephan


Love this case, 627 right?


----------



## capannelle




----------



## stevoe

Gonkl said:


> Love this case, 627 right?


Yes! And now with a blue strap ready for sunday...


----------



## EPK

jimzilla said:


> Hey EPK, I like the snow flake dial face. I just put one on a Komanserskie 531 "SideWinder" a few days ago.


Looks good Jim. I'm just thrilled that I pulled it off since it was my first attempt at a dial and hand swap. The toughest part though is waiting on parts!

Erik

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nikitanaz

From Russia with Love

Amphibian classic 420280
Black classic bezel 333
NATO strap


----------



## VictorAlpha

Some Amphibian SE swimming pool action, Boris bezel added. What a phenomenal watch. It's been totally watertight and an amazing timekeeper.


----------



## VictorAlpha

View attachment 13921961


Some Amphibian SE swimming pool action, Boris bezel added. What a phenomenal watch. It's been totally watertight and an amazing timekeeper.


----------



## jimzilla

EPK said:


> Looks good Jim. I'm just thrilled that I pulled it off since it was my first attempt at a dial and hand swap. The toughest part though is waiting on parts!
> 
> Erik
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I agree Eric, you wait weeks and weeks for parts, lay them all out and meticulously assemble your new creation and admire what you have brought to life 
and in 2 hours the party is over .... on to the NEXT one.
The blue scuba dude I just posted I stripped off 4 of the teeth on the hour wheel, waited 7 weeks to get another one and laid every thing out to build the watch when the part came in and then lost the intermediate date wheel, then mariomart was kind enough to send me the date wheel and some other parts but I had to wait 2 1/2 weeks to get those parts!
So yes a lot of waiting. Now I am waiting on parts again so I can build some more. I wish there was a Boktokmart that was open 24 HRS.


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

View attachment 13924423


----------



## RedFroggy

Vostok Amphibian VDV


----------



## zagato1750

jimzilla said:


> I agree Eric, you wait weeks and weeks for parts, lay them all out and meticulously assemble your new creation and admire what you have brought to life
> and in 2 hours the party is over .... on to the NEXT one.
> The blue scuba dude I just posted I stripped off 4 of the teeth on the hour wheel, waited 7 weeks to get another one and laid every thing out to build the watch when the part came in and then lost the intermediate date wheel, then mariomart was kind enough to send me the date wheel and some other parts but I had to wait 2 1/2 weeks to get those parts!
> So yes a lot of waiting. Now I am waiting on parts again so I can build some more. I wish there was a Boktokmart that was open 24 HRS.


Like that black date wheel....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

My Raketa Amphibia with its funky dial texture


----------



## mrkrejci

I can’t decide which Scuba Dude to get! Suggestions?


----------



## James_

mrkrejci said:


> I can't decide which Scuba Dude to get! Suggestions?


https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/710/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-710059.html

But the bracelet is junk so buy a different strap from Meranom too.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Scuba Dude 710059 for the win, plus an upgraded bezel & insert. Plain gray nato to bring out the dial and insert colors


----------



## mrkrejci

So the Teal over the black dial? And the 710 over the 090?


----------



## Semper




----------



## zagato1750

mrkrejci said:


> So the Teal over the black dial? And the 710 over the 090?


I say yes to both....I have the teal in an 090 case..modified the hands/bezel/crown...love it...but I just got this 710 case....like it better than the 090....and both are better than the 150 imo..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Modern Vostok Amphibian


----------



## EPK

Semper said:


>


Wow! Beautiful

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkrejci

zagato1750 said:


> mrkrejci said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Teal over the black dial? And the 710 over the 090?
> 
> 
> 
> I say yes to both....I have the teal in an 090 case..modified the hands/bezel/crown...love it...but I just got this 710 case....like it better than the 090....and both are better than the 150 imo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Great looking watches!!! Thank you


----------



## pickle puss

Just in. Replaced the stock black/red Nato with this one.


----------



## thewatchadude

I am a fan of this 670 case|>


----------



## mrkrejci

Another question...can a vintage Scuba Dude be modded with an updated bezel?


----------



## dinkan

This might look like a NVCh-30 but it isn't. The glass is too thin and the back says 20 ATM but it's still a very nice watch to wear. The bezel is something that me and some friends made. The originalbezel looks similar but was so beaten up that this bezel makes the watch look better.


----------



## redsport




----------



## st.petersbourg

Semper said:


>


beautiful, which model is this ?


----------



## mariomart

st.petersbourg said:


> beautiful, which model is this ?


Scan from the 1990 Vostok/Tento catalog


----------



## thewatchadude

This comment has probably been made already, but that's an interesting second hand featured in the catalog!


----------



## RedFroggy

1st Mdl Ministry case


----------



## RedFroggy

Vostok Amphibian "Scuba Dude"









I cant make up my mind on the dial's colour. Kinda looks blue but I see it green under the light. I guess it might be due to a discolouration with time ?


----------



## EPK

RedFroggy said:


> Vostok Amphibian "Scuba Dude"
> 
> View attachment 13973987
> 
> 
> I cant make up my mind on the dial's colour. Kinda looks blue but I see it green under the light. I guess it might be due to a discolouration with time ?
> 
> View attachment 13973999


It looks to me like one of the new dials. I'd it's an older case, it was likely swapped. I've always liked that color. I think of it as teal.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

It looks to me like a bona fide pre 92 made dial, but I am not sure.

An other one in a "Tonneau" case


----------



## mrwomble

EPK said:


> It looks to me like one of the new dials. I'd it's an older case, it was likely swapped. I've always liked that color. I think of it as teal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don't think it's a new dial - it says CCCP at the bottom and it has the silver ring around the date window.


----------



## EPK

mrwomble said:


> I don't think it's a new dial - it says CCCP at the bottom and it has the silver ring around the date window.


I couldn't see that earlier with my phone. I enlarged it and see what you mean. I'm sure one of the experts can set us straight. I am no such expert. Hopefully, they'll be along shortly.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pickle puss

Second one in a week. Like I need to feed the habit more!


----------



## Avidfan

EPK said:


> It looks to me like one of the new dials. I'd it's an older case, it was likely swapped. I've always liked that color. I think of it as teal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Original Soviet dial, 470 case and bezel but with new hands and probably movement (wrong calendar font)


----------



## RedFroggy

Avidfan said:


> Original Soviet dial, 470 case and bezel but with new hands and probably movement (wrong calendar font)


Thanks VM for the info . That explains now why it keeps such good time


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## Fergfour

Sort of a follow up to this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/buying-seller-who-doesnt-use-paypal-4904017.html

With the help of a fellow WUS member this arrived from Italy today, the Scylla SE 710. Made exclusively for Offwatch.it forum. Matte 710 case, solid stainless steel crown, brushed mesh band and custom case back inspired an ancient Greek coin. The seller had it on a fairly good color matching blue nato which I left on for the pics.





















Just want to say thanks to a very nice WUS member who didn't have to do anything to help but did it anyway. Thanks M! 
I'm also impressed with Italia Poste, it was shipped March 12 and I received it today. Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Ludwig

Fergfour said:


> Sort of a follow up to this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/buying-seller-who-doesnt-use-paypal-4904017.html
> 
> With the help of a fellow WUS member this arrived from Italy today, the Scylla SE 710. Made exclusively for Offwatch.it forum. Matte 710 case, solid stainless steel crown, brushed mesh band and custom case back inspired an ancient Greek coin. The seller had it on a fairly good color matching blue nato which I left on for the pics.
> 
> View attachment 13987663
> View attachment 13987665
> View attachment 13987669
> 
> 
> Just want to say thanks for the help from a WUS member who didn't have to help, and also I'm impressed with Italia Poste, it was shipped March 12 and I received it today. Cheers!


Nice, how's the original strap like though?


----------



## Fergfour

Mr.Ludwig said:


> Nice, how's the original strap like though?


It's the the normal Meranom mesh as far as I can tell:


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abuyan

Enjoying a perfect new strap on this old warrior today. And no, I didn't set the date - couldn't find that half hour this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Ludwig

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's that 1967? Did you replace the crystal?


----------



## RedFroggy

Vostok Amphibian. Sadly the bezel has seen better days ...









Does anybody know this dial ?
270 case is appropriate ?


----------



## JonS1967

Mr.Ludwig said:


> How's that 1967? Did you replace the crystal?


If I'm being honest, it's just "Ok." The case and dial are great, but the autowind hasn't worked properly in several years and for some reason it's very difficult to hand wind. I've never had any issues winding my other Vostoks before, but this watch gives me issues for some reason. It feels like I'm fighting it to get it to wind. It's like it wants to screw back down on the crown tube.

I have not replaced the crystal, but it's another weak point of the watch. Aside from living with the possibility of it cracking, it's hazy in certain lighting. I had some photos of the hazy crystal, but I can't find them now. I will try to take some pictures soon.

Having received one of the new blue dial old 1967 models, I think in most ways the new one is nicer. Crystal is much better, and I don't have the winding problem of the original (which I'm guessing is more indicative of my specific watch, not the entire run of the first 1967s). I also noticed that the bezel is thicker on the new were models... not a pro or con, just an observation. And I sure do like the sandwich dial.

All in all, they're both great watches. But I think I prefer the new one better.

Cheers,
Jon





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDAdict

120 case









Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

PDAdict said:


> 120 case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


more photo, please....

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## RedFroggy

Black Scuba Dude from the early 90' ?


----------



## RedFroggy

sry double post


----------



## PDAdict

stevarad said:


> more photo, please....
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


With different bezel









Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

New bezel insert









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Vostok Amphibian Blue Scuba Dude in 420 case with Komandirskie hands.
I think it left glorious Vostok factory gates that way ...









I just love the blue of the dial on that watch


----------



## mariomart

RedFroggy said:


> Vostok Amphibian Blue Scuba Dude in 420 case with Komandirskie hands.
> I think it left glorious Vostok factory gates that way ...
> 
> I just love the blue of the dial on that watch


If you look at the lume on the hands you will notice that the hour hand lume is much whiter and cleaner, the minute hand appears aged and matches the lume pips on the dial, so I don't think it originally left the factory like this.

Regardless, it's still a stunning dial and perfectly wearable.


----------



## RedFroggy

Good point & good observationMariomart, I'll look at it closer this evening !!
I was a bit surprised to see those hands on an amphibia.


----------



## spencj12

Great watch and classic film tie in, what's not to like?


----------



## FreddyNorton

This is my collection as of today. The one with the submarine was my gateway watch into the Vostok addiction it was a 20 dollar ebay find. Now there is never a day when I dont have at least one Vostok modding part or a watch on its way to me from some distant land. All except that original one are modded in some way.


----------



## RedFroggy

An other "Beast from the East" that has replaced hands but I still love the blue dial


----------



## Tjmillwright

Just got this today, so far running like a champ.


----------



## PDAdict

Baikal









Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

My "Beasts from the East" ...


----------



## RedFroggy

Green Scuba


----------



## RedFroggy

Blue 6-9-12


----------



## zagato1750

Neptune









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet




----------



## RedFroggy

Amphibian Poljot


----------



## RedFroggy

Amphibian "Tereshkova" in a Vostok 627 case


----------



## mickyc79

New acquisition... Bit of a franken if I'm being honest...
Non original bezel, and not sure where the massive second hand come from! 

Also, it's not a screw down crown... Never seen this before. It is the 2409a movement inside though. Can this be rectified?


----------



## zagato1750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Radio Room dial in 470 case


----------



## volgofmr

Green today !


----------



## mythless

McDonald's anyone?


----------



## zagato1750

The variety of Vostok dials never ceases to amaze me.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kabanofff




----------



## kabanofff




----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## milligan

AM Diver with traditional Dial


----------



## rainbowbattlekid

Hey amphibians, I was looking at maybe getting a scuba dude amphibia, and looking at some older forum posts it seems like they changed the blue dial, and it's more turquoise and less of that deeper blue. Is there any way to specifically search for the older model? I think it may be the one with the metal around the date box, but I don't know if there's different search terms I should use or what.


----------



## kabanofff

710059 ...


----------



## Fanat

Amphibia Neptun, 1st day today.


----------



## RedFroggy

Fanat said:


> Amphibia Neptun, 1st day today.


Congrats, it is a gorgeous watch that I sure you will enjoy wearing for many years to come !


----------



## RedFroggy

Vostok Amphibian NVCh-30


----------



## RedFroggy

Export vintage Wostok Amphibian 350


----------



## RedFroggy

sry double post


----------



## volgofmr

Green and ostrich !


----------



## volgofmr

Green and ostrich ! 
View attachment 14121755


----------



## ynp

My Vostok 
I have had this watch since around 1984. Bought it at a Voyentorg shop in a small settlement near Murmansk.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgpuma

I'm sure this has been discussed many times here but Dmitry maybe can confirm why the fully customixed option is not yet offered by default at Meranom?


----------



## Yamawammer

My collection and growing.


----------



## ChaseOne

120 on leather









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

The day has 24 hours ...









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## Zany4

My collection of moderns. My vintage are all Komandirskies, Kirovskies, and Raketas.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni

For my first post, here are my three (modded) Amphibias :


----------



## PDAdict

Today










Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

New strap.


----------



## Father of five

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> New strap.
> 
> View attachment 14132165


A white strap on a man's diver always reminded me of a summer trip to the beach and that watch is perfect for it.
Are you headed to Galveston beach by chance? b-)


----------



## nogood

Ministry Scuba Dude


----------



## Odessa200

Got this one today. Unfortunately had to replace the balance but other than that I am quite pleased with this vintage one.


----------



## Temporeale

First post - pretty simple mods....







Bezels and straps only.
Remarkable how such small details can completely change the impression created by the watch.


----------



## Temporeale

Temporeale said:


> First post - pretty simple mods....
> View attachment 14142519
> 
> Bezels and straps only.
> Remarkable how such small details can completely change the impression created by the watch.


Was a bit hasty - 120 scuba dude has has both its case and bezel brushed (used a bench mounted scratch wheel after taping the crystal to protect it) and I modified the 20 mm strap to fit - major improvement.


----------



## Temporeale

710 with plain meranom bezel on Brady sailcloth strap.


----------



## ohhenry1

raoulzvolfoni said:


> For my first post, here are my three (modded) Amphibias :


Whoa! Where did you source those hybrid timer/2nd time zone bezels?

That'd be a game changer for me. Very curious to find out.

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni

ohhenry1 said:


> Whoa! Where did you source those hybrid timer/2nd time zone bezels?
> 
> That'd be a game changer for me. Very curious to find out.
> 
> Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


On this one, the bezel itself comes from trusted ebay seller boris_gvb and the insert is a «.Scandi.» model from this website :

one-second-closer.com/shop/the-scandi-one-black-on-silver-aluminium-bezel-insert-for-seiko-skx-007-vostok-z-z-04-bs/

They seem to be out of stock, but I believe you can find these in various colours from ebay's dr.seikostain.


----------



## Yamawammer

Couple bezel swaps today.


----------



## rainbowbattlekid

Hey all. I'm looking for a blue scuba dude (420 case) with the older darker blue dial(pre-2014?). Seems like they stopped making them a few years ago. From an older thread I think I've gathered that the one with the metal bordered date window is the one with the more deep sunburst-y blue. anyone know where i could look or search terms i could use to find this model specifically? want a blue dude but i would much prefer that one to the current one which seems more turquoise.

basically I'm in the same situation this dude was lol. and looknig for this watch specifically:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/amphibia-420-blue-dials-1805858-6.html#post18572729

thanks for any tips


----------



## 24h

rainbowbattlekid said:


> Hey all. I'm looking for a blue scuba dude (420 case) with the older darker blue dial(pre-2014?). Seems like they stopped making them a few years ago. From an older thread I think I've gathered that the one with the metal bordered date window is the one with the more deep sunburst-y blue. anyone know where i could look or search terms i could use to find this model specifically? want a blue dude but i would much prefer that one to the current one which seems more turquoise.
> 
> basically I'm in the same situation this dude was lol. and looknig for this watch specifically:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/amphibia-420-blue-dials-1805858-6.html#post18572729
> 
> thanks for any tips


Expect to pay a premium ;-)|>


----------



## fliegerchrono

Banana and coffee!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

fliegerchrono said:


> Banana and coffee!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Wow


----------



## mickyc79

Proper diver! 420 automatic KGB with chunky shark mesh!


----------



## Kamburov

Put this one together from parts that happened to accumulate in my spares stash.


----------



## ChaseOne

Nod to FF...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## capannelle




----------



## eserim

doh double post


----------



## eserim

OK, not a photo of mine - but a mock up of what i may buy and a request to see if anyone has a real watch similar.
Basically a 120 case, with blue dial and blue bezel - although I may also be tempted with komandirskie hands. So, anyone got something the looks like this?
View attachment 14273933


----------



## kabanofff

👍


----------



## jimzilla

This is a previous mod I did with a O.D. green band, was not overly impressed. after the seconds launched off the movement I decided to replace the seconds hand, give it a good polishing and put a black chicom band on it. I was board waiting for my girlfriend to arrive for the 4TH. ***HAPPY 4TH OF JULY EVERYONE GOD BLESS AMERICA***


----------



## bearwithwatch

Амфибия Классика серии 96076


----------



## thewatchadude




----------



## ChaseOne

Current favorite...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

thewatchadude said:


>


I've got one of these. Love the blue.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

A bit older...









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## GyZHUN

420 on Daluca nato.









Tapatalkkal küldve az én HUAWEI GRA-L09 eszközömről


----------



## jimzilla

Lightly modded Komradskie sub dial face with thin case back.


----------



## eserim

Ok - finally got one after two years of procrastination

Lightly modded at source, Meranom, with Komandirskie hand, stainless crown (with B) and plain bezel (which I planned to brish, but not not to sure)

I am very happy with it. For any UK peoples thinking of buying from Meranom - totally recommend - the estimated 4-8 weeks delivery was way out - about 10 days, parts fitted for very small extra fee, but still all around £80

120 case 812 face


----------



## stevarad

090 gold mod









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ck2k01

Scuba Dude 420 Initial Impressions:

Having owned many a Seiko SKX as well as one Orient Ray, I FINALLY have gotten around to trying a Vostok Amphibia 420 Scuba Dude. It seemed the remaining member of the affordable diver holy trinity.

I'm into Russian things at the moment due to a personal connection, so it was a perfect time to try out a Scuba Dude.

And what a fun little watch it is (I'm very late to the party, I know)!

While excessively tall by my typical standards, my height concerns are moderated in the metal by the modest l2l and dial width, light weight, and unabashed tool-dive aesthetic.

I also appreciate the low price and basic finishing and feel. It's definitely not a watch I'm afraid to use and scratch up. To that end, once it gets a few nicks, I may disassemble it and brush the whole case and bezel to really lean into the tool aesthetic.

And the crown action is fun with its quirkiness but not as dramatically weird as I was expecting based on reviews. The crown action on my also recently acquired 90s-era Komandirskie Junior is similar but wonkier in operation. But the lack of quick date set (instead having to do the 9-to-12 repeat thing) blows.

I also like that both of the bezel variants I have can be used as a poor man's poor man GMT bezel with their markings and bidirectional friction construction  Currently tracking Sochi time secondarily 

Lume after a full charge seems pretty weak. And none on the bezel.

Scuba Dude (on a Barton Jetson nato):























































Junior Desert Shield Desert Storm (on a Barton canvas):



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

ck2k01 said:


> Having owned many a Seiko SKX as well as one Orient Ray, I FINALLY have gotten around to trying a Vostok Amphibia 420 Scuba Dude. It seemed the remaining member of the affordable diver holy trinity.
> 
> I'm into Russian things at the moment due to a personal connection, so it was a perfect time to try out a Scuba Dude.
> 
> And what a fun little watch it is (I'm very late to the party, I know)!
> 
> While excessively tall by my typical standards, my height concerns are moderated in the metal by the modest l2l and dial width, light weight, and unabashed tool-dive aesthetic.
> 
> I also appreciate the low price and basic finishing and feel. It's definitely not a watch I'm afraid to use and scratch up. To that end, once it gets a few nicks, I may disassemble it and brush the whole case and bezel to really lean into the tool aesthetic.
> 
> And the crown action is fun with its quirkiness but not as dramatically weird as I was expecting based on reviews. The crown action on my also recently acquired 90s-era Komandirskie Junior is similar but wonkier in operation.
> 
> I also like that both of the bezel variants I have can be used as a poor man's poor man GMT bezel with their markings and bidirectional friction construction  Currently tracking Sochi time secondarily


Did you buy it new from Meranom?


----------



## ck2k01

24h said:


> Did you buy it new from Meranom?


No. Bought it new from eBay seller scubadudestore on 8/1 (US based but ships from Moscow). Received today, 8/16 (located in New Jersey). I don't know if there's any connection between this seller and Meranom.

The field watch was purchased preowned (obviously) from a random dealer-seeming seller on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

ck2k01 said:


> No. Bought it new from eBay seller scubadudestore on 8/1 (US based but ships from Moscow). Received today, 8/16 (located in New Jersey). I don't know if there's any connection between this seller and Meranom.


I'm wondering because you don't always see a border around the date window. Maybe Vostok started producing this dial with the border again, or it's older stock?
Either way, that dial is infinitely better with the frame


----------



## ck2k01

24h said:


> I'm wondering because you don't always see a border around the date window. Maybe Vostok started producing this dial with the border again, or it's older stock?
> Either way, that dial is infinitely better with the frame


Interesting. I didn't catch that. Thanks for pointing it out 

I did a quick Google Images search and it looks like most Scuba Dude dial pictures are no-frame, but there are a few shots of framed-date Dude dials (on various cases, 420 included).

Since I presume the watch is too cheap to knockoff or franken (?), perhaps Vostok is now doing date frames on the Dude?

Either way, I concur: I like the look of the date frame! Adds a little balance to the dial vis-a-vis the indices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

ck2k01 said:


> Interesting. I didn't catch that. Thanks for pointing it out
> 
> I did a quick Google Images search and it looks like most Scuba Dude dial pictures are no-frame, but there are a few shots of framed-date Dude dials (on various cases, 420 included).
> 
> Since I presume the watch is too cheap to knockoff or franken (?), perhaps Vostok is now doing date frames on the Dude?
> 
> Either way, I concur: I like the look of the date frame! Adds a little balance to the dial vis-a-vis the indices.


Your watch is definitely not a franken and you're lucky to have that version!
There have been a few variations of this dial and I'm pretty sure the only one currently made is the teal one without a date frame.

Some other ones that you might find interesting: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/main...an-watches-cosmetic-4938751.html#post48731763


----------



## ck2k01

Loving this dial this morning, and its interplay with different lighting/angles.

On an army green Barton Jetson nato.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

Still really enjoying this piece a few days in.

Today on a Barton blue canvas strap. Loving the great summer vibes of the watch/this strap pairing.

And I'm a big fan of the circles bezel functioning well both for timing (e.g., laundry) and as a very near poor man's GMT (since the 12 circle is larger than the other circles, and the tension bezel is bidirectional).

Hence, EST + the time in Sochi.

I also really like how, for a tall watch, it hides much of its height when on wrist via some Seiko/CW-style case design tricks 


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1

Ike2 said:


> View attachment 14401321
> View attachment 14401323
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This radio room dial is quite unusual and striking. I find the history behind it to be fascinating. Given its looks, do you get any/many comments from people, in person, who are curious what it's about?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

ohhenry1 said:


> This radio room dial is quite unusual and striking. I find the history behind it to be fascinating. Given its looks, do you get any/many comments from people, in person, who are curious what it's about?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Also, thanks for some different watch shots-I was getting tired of way-late-to-party thread hogging 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

ohhenry1 said:


> This radio room dial is quite unusual and striking. I find the history behind it to be fascinating. Given its looks, do you get any/many comments from people, in person, who are curious what it's about?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. I really like it as well. Alas, no one in day to day life seems to notice it, even with the loud red band. I gave the same watch to my 15 year old son the 420 case, with a different bezel and the Meranom black leather strap. He loves it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

Today on an army green Barton canvas strap.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

Waiting for some tropic bands to arrive

View attachment 14415045


----------



## Rista

My first Amphibia arrived!









Really liking this ministry case. The bracelet is bad but I'll probably not be swapping it, it's part of the charm of these watches I think. Once on the wrist it's actually pretty comfortable despite being 22mm all around.


----------



## Parkgate

Heres my four and a K-35 (on the mesh at the back...my daily work wear )


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

New strap from CNS - It's a winner!


----------



## Dodgydruid

My newly acquired Vostok Amphibia case back number 235 155.

























Yes the glass is a little scratchy but not something a bit of polish couldn't get the worst off, the bracelet could also get a decent green soap bar polish on my wheel, the lume isn't the best in the world but is there still intact including the little pip on the bezel. I love the sweepy hand movement, its the only one I have that does this sweep rather than tick and utterly delighted 

I am hoping to persuade my sister in law who is from Ekaterinaberg, to start bringing me back some from when she goes to visit family, totally hooked hehe


----------



## thewatchadude

Great! I have the same on its way to home--without a bracelet though.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I bought a week or so ago from a chap in the Ukraine a pack of 5 Soviet military watch straps as I like the cuff type of strap and have made a couple of my own, I put an Eaglemoss Luftwaffe replica on one of the homemade ones with a compass built into the strap and looks absolutely smart as anything 

I put an Eaglemoss Soviet tankmans watch onto one of the Sov straps I got and it works, it really looks the business so I ordered some more but this time in black leather. Was £18 for 5 straps off ebay, dunno if they are replicas or the original deal.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid

Now I have seen a fair few in the pics I have an idea of what I like and don't like, already lining up my second and third Amphibia hehe, quite like the "radioactive" themed ones and the Kommandirski's are they?


----------



## ck2k01

That date is a real pain to set for someone with a large daily rotation 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cmfowler

Before and after shots of my 150344...

Before:









After:









The strap is one I've had a while, but the bezel and insert are new. Bezel is from Dagaz, insert from ebay. I really like the wave pattern on the 344 dial, which is only visible at certain angles. Having taken this watch away recently, it's survived sea water, sun-cream, sweat and pool chemicals... and still looking brand new 

Chris


----------



## ohhenry1

Dodgydruid said:


> Now I have seen a fair few in the pics I have an idea of what I like and don't like, already lining up my second and third Amphibia hehe, quite like the "radioactive" themed ones and the Kommandirski's are they?


By "radioactive," I believe you must be referring to the Radio Room dials? Those ship radio room clock dials were developed after the Titanic accident, and have a very interesting function and history. If you look it up, I'm sure it will only add to the appeal.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## malbur




----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## James_

cmfowler said:


> Before and after shots of my 150344...
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 14432443
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 14432445
> 
> 
> The strap is one I've had a while, but the bezel and insert are new. Bezel is from Dagaz, insert from ebay. I really like the wave pattern on the 344 dial, which is only visible at certain angles. Having taken this watch away recently, it's survived sea water, sun-cream, sweat and pool chemicals... and still looking brand new
> 
> Chris


Very nice transformation. I usually don't like any other bezels on an Amphibia other than Vostok ones, but that red bezel and leather strap look great.


----------



## malbur




----------



## dts

New this week. Loving it.


----------



## colt

Likin' your style


----------



## stevarad

One of the nicest SE Vostok watchws.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## sideways2

And in white :-!


----------



## stevarad

sideways2 said:


> And in white :-!
> 
> View attachment 14458181
> 
> 
> View attachment 14458183


Let's see what's in that box little better...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EPK

sideways2 said:


> And in white :-!
> 
> View attachment 14458181
> 
> 
> View attachment 14458183


I really like the white.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sideways2

stevarad said:


> Let's see what's in that box little better...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


LOL!! My rotation!! Three Seiko`s...a Citizen... my three Vostok`s&#8230; and a wonderful Zim 

I just sold a few of Vostok`s. I also have a couple of nice Luch`s that my boy wears... oh and he also has a nice Sekonda to that I got him!!


----------



## southern bamboo

6 weeks to get this guy...


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Alice007

Favinov dial + hands









Odesláno z mého MIX 2S pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## Dodgydruid

I will say I do like the "sweeping rays" dial, its like a lot of Russian stuff actually very functional in conjunction with the bezel gives you a great variability to your dive or other timed event. I just bought a replacement NOS dial for my newly acquired Komandarskie from the 70's, not the same colour as mine is dark blue and this is a kinda dark copper which will replace my rather crusty dial a treat, ebayer did me an offer for 5 dollars posted... what have I gotten meself into here


----------



## RogerF

this thread really helped me choose one. I have incoming. Will post my scuba dude when I get it


----------



## FubarCle

Awesome russian watches everyone!

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## st.petersbourg

stevarad said:


> One of the nicest SE Vostok watchws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Hello

which model is this ?


----------



## Dodgydruid

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Cool, that's the green version of my blue one, I think they are vibrantly coloured and have had many people say they admire my Vostok and are well shocked when I say its an old Soviet era watch too.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Cool, that's the green version of my blue one, I think they are vibrantly coloured and have had many people say they admire my Vostok and are well shocked when I say its an old Soviet era watch too.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Here's mine again to compare, note the awesome dive strap replacing the crunchy old steel bracelet (which is now on my super slow running Komandirskie and actually looks far better)

Been chatting with them at Meranom to sort out a new glass and a new bezel, going to keep the bezel original style.


----------



## 24h

st.petersbourg said:


> Hello
> 
> which model is this ?


One of the 020 SE Amphibias
https://meranom.com/amphibian-se/020se/


----------



## thomas1888

RedFroggy said:


> View attachment 14472053
> 
> View attachment 14472055


Is that original? It looks great and this is exactly how I intend my amphibian restoration to turn out except I'm going to put a shark mesh on mine. That notched strap does look excellent though.


----------



## stevarad

st.petersbourg said:


> Hello
> 
> which model is this ?


This one

https://meranom.com/amphibian-se/020se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-020b38-bracelet.html

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## JonS1967

1967 tonight. I forgot I had this watch.  Embarrassing. I think I prefer this to my first 1967 reissue from 10 years ago or so.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid

Ooo I do like that bracelet, it all just comes together with the brushed look overall and the dark blue dial is quite sleek imho


----------



## colt

" I think I prefer this to my first 1967 reissue from 10 years ago or so. "

I can take that one off your hands if you so wish


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet




----------



## thewatchadude

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I like this dial in blue!
And I like the strap as well--where does it come from if I may?


----------



## Ptolomeo74

thewatchadude said:


> I like this dial in blue!
> And I like the strap as well--where does it come from if I may?


It is a very good and nice canvas strap. You will find it here:

https://etsy.me/2AAuscG


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid

I like the blue hand on the last one. Has anyone tried them jagged lightning and Neptune's fork second hands off of eBay on their Vostoks?

Also, what ones are Admiralskie and Generalskie? I have been told now by two people who seem to know of these Vostok's (and I am just a lowly beginner) that the last watch I pictured over on the Komandirskie thread is actually a Generalskie and now I am confused as heck to find out there is yet another sub genre


----------



## Dodgydruid

I like the blue hand on the last one. Has anyone tried them jagged lightning and Neptune's fork second hands off of eBay on their Vostoks?

Also, what ones are Admiralskie and Generalskie? I have been told now by two people who seem to know of these Vostok's (and I am just a lowly beginner) that the last watch I pictured over on the Komandirskie thread is actually a Generalskie and now I am confused as heck to find out there is yet another sub genre


----------



## bearwithwatch

Amfibia SE 420B05S


----------



## JonS1967

I'm really impressed with this watch... and have been really enjoying it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid

My first Amphibia mod...

Its quite a clever design as the bezel ring is held firm by the screw winder so you can't knock it out of place, certainly looks better than the old tatty one. Gave a gentle final polish of the glass getting it very clear now all over as it was a bit smudgy, using a power tool creates more problems than solves but gentle finger action with the cerulam oxide worked so much better 

There is a person on UK ebay selling these bezel rings for £6 delivered, I bought another couple so def worth grabbing a couple at that price.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Dodgydruid said:


> My first Amphibia mod...
> 
> Its quite a clever design as the bezel ring is held firm by the screw winder so you can't knock it out of place, ...


are you sure you didn't get a bezel meant for another case? if the crown is contacting the bezel before it seats on the gasket you won't have water resistance


----------



## Dodgydruid

The cutouts in the bezel allow the stem to wind in fully, thus locking it in place, it does contact when not at the cutout but not enough to stop full closure of the crown and is very stiff to turn but when the stem is out turns smoothly. It is prob for a different model granted but the old bezel looks so tatty it means I can address the old one as I like wearing the blue Amphibia and to me looks a whole lot smarter than it did with the scratchy battered ring around it.

Do you know how the lume "pip" is renewed, repainting isn't an issue but the top triangle has a little luminous pip in there and wondered how one went to renew that?


----------



## Dodgydruid

The cutouts in the bezel allow the stem to wind in fully, thus locking it in place, it does contact when not at the cutout but not enough to stop full closure of the crown and is very stiff to turn but when the stem is out turns smoothly. It is prob for a different model granted but the old bezel looks so tatty it means I can address the old one as I like wearing the blue Amphibia and to me looks a whole lot smarter than it did with the scratchy battered ring around it.

Do you know how the lume "pip" is renewed, repainting isn't an issue but the top triangle has a little luminous pip in there and wondered how one went to renew that?


----------



## mrwomble

Dodgydruid, I'd recommend asking your question in the 'Vostok mod - the revival' thread.


----------



## thewatchadude

Are you referring to the old bezel? I think there is no triangle on top where the lume pip is. Anyway I didn't try myself yet, but I read that basically you put lume in the hole and then apply a small layer of vernish to protect it. Sounds a bit obvious written this way so I hope I am not totally out of topic and this is what you are after.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Oops! Wrong thread


----------



## schumacher62

150SE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tick talk 1

Ahhh..


----------



## ZoKet

My 3


----------



## Dodgydruid

Common or garden paratrooper one that turned up today, stuck it on an old W German expanding bracelet until I can sort out something a little more ostentatious hehe (Can someone identify the brass "baby" I also received today next to it as the dial is toast and is a much smaller dial than the standard Vostoks?)


----------



## SunnyOrange

Dodgydruid said:


> Common or garden paratrooper one that turned up today, stuck it on an old W German expanding bracelet until I can sort out something a little more ostentatious hehe (Can someone identify the brass "baby" I also received today next to it as the dial is toast and is a much smaller dial than the standard Vostoks?)


It's also Vostok, and I think it's this one :

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-USSR-Russian-Wristwatch-NAVY-VOSTOK-CADET-MINI-SERVICED-429/254138219865?hash=item3b2bd17d59:g:c08AAOSwJjNccoxQ


----------



## Dodgydruid

SunnyOrange said:


> It's also Vostok, and I think it's this one :
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-USSR-Russian-Wristwatch-NAVY-VOSTOK-CADET-MINI-SERVICED-429/254138219865?hash=item3b2bd17d59:g:c08AAOSwJjNccoxQ


Yes that's the one  ty


----------



## Dodgydruid

I've been moving stuff around on straps freeing up one of my Sov cuff straps, think it looks a lot better now  I'm not a fan of the NATO's tbh except the leather zulu on my fake Longines HS from Eaglemoss, I do like that one.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid

I swapped the expanding bracelet for the spare 1980's Vostok steel bracelet on the paratrooper Amphibia, def think it looks just the ticket. The only thing I don't like is the hands are a little difficult to see in certain lights but have had it on 24 hours and has kept abs flawless time so def a win there


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Some bezel changes and we have some great looking sports / pilot style watches. Love the bang for buck here!


----------



## Dodgydruid

Is the white on the right an all-lume dial? I am looking into whether there is an all lume dial that will fit the bog standard Amphibia's and Komandirskies like on the Amphibia SE's.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I got tired of the rubber dive strap on my 80's Amphibia as it made my wrist itch and I tried it out with the Leningrad "cheese grater" strap and a couple others and really didn't feel right so looking in my boxes of broken stuff I spotted this very nice earlyish eighties Pulsar bracelet and bingo, it was 18mm on the end lugs too and so it has now found a permanent home with the auld Soviet watch which there must be some irony going on there. I think it looks just right and matches the original Bostok bracelet now on the Komandirskie. ('scuse the remainder of what was a vicious false widow bite that turned my forearm into a horror story and I was battling to fight off necrosis as the venom dissolved great chunks of my forearm)









It is very comfy, I did give it a gentle polish with some Mother's mag and alloy polish as that isn't aggressive enough to knock brushed effects out but gets into the metal and cleans it a treat. The original Bostok bracelet which this Amphibia was on originally is on this one and I think the pair match so well now.









Note the new bezel too, is about as good as it can get really unless a new crystal which I am waiting for in the post, keeps going matte in the lower area of the curved bit and wondering if the lucite is damaged inside.









So now on the hunt for a coated brass bracelet for my coated brass Komandirskie, found a chap who sells NOS but 25 pounds plus delivery is a bit steep in my book, I have also been adding some funky names to my collection of a Krug-Bauman and a Oskar something or other full chronograph with a very chunky riveted links bracelet... oh and a full Longines 503 movement I got for silly money and caused an argument with my daughters so they have got jaw muscles set to nag about dad wasting money... Got a super heavy Sekonda with the biggest chunkiest bracelet I have ever seen on one, waiting for the slow post from China to deliver the new Miyota's I seem to buy by the tens but they are so bloody cheap and saving the unloved Sekonda's (my fave brand) from a trip down the landfill. I got like 23, 17 working albeit the three ladies wind up "made in USSR" Sekonda's all run fast and the gents USSR gold plated one works perfectly but the gold has rubbed off so got to replate it at some point (got a full set of plating stuff from a company called Gateros, only chrome is beyond me as its evil evil stuff to use)


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Dodgydruid said:


> Is the white on the right an all-lume dial? I am looking into whether there is an all lume dial that will fit the bog standard Amphibia's and Komandirskies like on the Amphibia SE's.


No. Its this model - https://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/120/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-120813.html


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Dodgydruid said:


> Is the white on the right an all-lume dial? I am looking into whether there is an all lume dial that will fit the bog standard Amphibia's and Komandirskies like on the Amphibia SE's.


No, its this model - https://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/120/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-120813.html


----------



## Yuut

This topic.. I'm drooling. My wife will have to keep up with 'you bought another one?'


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Amfibia 420B06S SE


----------



## Dodgydruid

That's the 24 hour all lumer isn't it? They do look nice on a decent leather strap imho I have bought some leatherworking tools and some lovely hide offcuts to try and make some custom cuffs and bunds


----------



## bearwithwatch

Dodgydruid said:


> That's the 24 hour all lumer isn't it? They do look nice on a decent leather strap imho I have bought some leatherworking tools and some lovely hide offcuts to try and make some custom cuffs and bunds


Yes, it is. The lume is on weak side though which I don't mind.


----------



## jimzilla

Hello comrades. I would like to show my latest mod. It is kind of a deluxe diver for the Russian with discriminating taste!!! 

*-Vostok 670 Polished Case
*-2416B Movement Blued Screws, Nickel Rotor
*-Steel Movement Ring
*- Favinov 3 oclock Calendar, 647 Black Starburst Dial W/Green C1 Superlumia
*- Favinov Paddle Hands, Chrome W/ Green C1 Superlumia
*- One Second Closer, Polished Bezel For Vostok - DW-01-P
*- DLW Ceramic Insert, Luminous Green - 007 Sub Black
*- Large Vostok exhibition Case Back - Polished
*- Genuine Carbon Fiber Embossed China Dragon Leather Band - 18MM , High Dollar!!! ($6.50)


----------



## thewatchadude

Nice!
How did you make photo No.6?


----------



## jimzilla

thewatchadude said:


> Nice!
> How did you make photo No.6?


I used a black light and got the room lighting just right. Too little lighting makes the green C1 lume over power the picture and looks blurry. The blue lume is more forgiving, pictures are crisper.
Pic 5 is lit more than pic 6, I just use the dimmer on the room light.


----------



## RedFroggy

Finally I managed to find an Amphibian «Oficerskie» "Заказ мо СССР"








(One of the 2 Models made for military personnel's private purchase & sold exclusively in Army's «Voentorg» stores)

Happy day ;-)


----------



## JonS1967

RedFroggy said:


> Finally I managed to find an Amphibian «Oficerskie» "Заказ мо СССР"
> 
> View attachment 14559883
> 
> (One of the 2 Models made for military personnel's private purchase & sold exclusively in Army's «Voentorg» stores)
> 
> Happy day ;-)


VERY cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet




----------



## stevarad

ZoKet said:


>


More photos, please...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ZoKet

Ok Stevarad here is my all Amphibians...


----------



## stevarad

ZoKet said:


> Ok Stevarad here is my all Amphibians...


Nice selection...

Can you do more close up photos of zissou amphibia with blue bezel...I am thinking about similar mod, but with gold hands..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ZoKet




----------



## stevarad

ZoKet said:


>


Golden hands, and golden crystal ring woul be perfect for this mod...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ZoKet

stevarad said:


> Golden hands, and golden crystal ring woul be perfect for this mod...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I didnt think to change the hands because there are silver marks on hours like silver hands.Sure it would be nice but I don't prefer to change much for to keep somethings original. 
I even decided to keep original bracelet but brushed.. 
I would keep 710's bracelet too but I lost 1 endlink of it. Original bracelets seem to me good after brushed..


----------



## notarolex

Grail acquired!


----------



## notarolex

Second attempt...


----------



## stevarad

notarolex said:


> Grail acquired!


Congrats!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

ZoKet said:


> I didnt think to change the hands because there are silver marks on hours like silver hands.Sure it would be nice but I don't prefer to change much for to keep somethings original.
> I even decided to keep original bracelet but brushed..
> I would keep 710's bracelet too but I lost 1 endlink of it. Original bracelets seem to me good after brushed..


I also think that stock bracelet are not so bad when properly resized...They look good enough. And when they are brushed or burned, they can be very good looking.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## abeyk

ZoKet said:


>


Russian Seamaster. Love it!


----------



## jimzilla

Evening comrades, hope everyone is well. Did a quickie sub mod tonite.

Brushed 020 Case
Brushed Crown
Grey Sub Dial
Small Glass Case back
Custom Bezel, Pers
Boctok deluxe leather band


----------



## Weissen

New member here.

Well this is my chunk of Russian iron.

De-blinged 150 case and bezel matted down with fine scotchbright.
Meranom crown and orca caseback
Fat Seiko springbars
EBay leather strap


----------



## Utva_56

stevarad said:


> I also think that stock bracelet are not so bad when properly resized...They look good enough. And when they are brushed or burned, they can be very good looking.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I also like to keep stock bracelet, especially on the 420 case. I have sand blasted case and bracelet, and that smooths sharp edges. Now braclet is nice to weir , no more hair puller.


----------



## schumacher62

raketa amphibia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Weissen said:


> New member here.
> 
> Well this is my chunk of Russian iron.
> 
> De-blinged 150 case and bezel matted down with fine scotchbright.
> Meranom crown and orca caseback
> Fat Seiko springbars
> EBay leather strap
> 
> View attachment 14589777


Welcome to the site comrade Weissen, You will not find a better group of guy's that are willing to help you than you will find here. All you have to do is ask and the members here will bend over backwards to help you...... so welcome sir.


----------



## RedFroggy

Waoooo.... super nice condition especially with this little seconds hand .
Well done !!

!


notarolex said:


> View attachment 14588183


----------



## RedFroggy

I was not one of the lucky 200 SE RE III Байка́л
















But I am pleased that finally Baikal #139/200 reached the British shore ;-)


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## kurtvw4

Here is my blue scuba dude


----------



## LBPolarBear

kiwi.bloke said:


> Some bezel changes and we have some great looking sports / pilot style watches. Love the bang for buck here!


Where did you get the strap on your 120? I like that a lot!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1

kurtvw4 said:


> Here is my blue scuba dude
> 
> View attachment 14633677
> 
> View attachment 14633679
> 
> View attachment 14633681
> 
> View attachment 14633683


Nice matching bezel!


----------



## volgofmr

1/1


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibian 960761


----------



## Dodgydruid

Its here, super quick delivery from Russia too...

I was going to put the radio room Amphibia dial in but tbh, seeing it for real I really want to keep it totally original and for now its got the ol' tank commander's leather strap on for time being but am eyeing my to be fixed Leningrad skin grater bracelet perhaps for this or might get a proper official bracelet as there is a chap I get some of my bezels from in Devon who is selling the 18mm and 22mm Bostok bracelets for £9.99 delivered.

Lume is toast, I do have a spare set of the arrows NOS but again I am thinking I want this to be original as poss, do I go new or stay with the old?

I have no idea what the inscription says except its february 1985 and given in love to whoever the name is.

There is another of these up on ebay for £11 plus postage but not working, this one was serviced quite recently says the little slip o' paper included, I waited for 12 O'clock on IAT then started the wind to get the second hand just about spot on to IAT then set the hour and minute and it hasn't dropped a second in 2 hours so can't be all that bad 

Crystal and bezel question, unlike the other types of case I have a lever point to get under the bezel, is there a trick with this type as I don't want to mangle anything or damage the case? Crystals, I have done several of the Komandirskie's without the tension ring, the new crystal I have for this has the tension ring and wondering how hard, difficult it is to get it in under tension and any sweary word saving tips gratefully accepted


----------



## Kamburov

The original domed crystal is a major feature of this model, I wouldn't replace it with a new amfibia crystal. A good polish will make it like new. 
These are cool watches. Enjoy yours!








What is the back inscription?


----------



## Dodgydruid

Kamburov said:


> The original domed crystal is a major feature of this model, I wouldn't replace it with a new amfibia crystal. A good polish will make it like new.
> These are cool watches. Enjoy yours!
> View attachment 14680589
> 
> 
> What is the back inscription?


I bought a few crystals from Meranom for Komandirskies and a couple Amphibia ones with the metal ring for this one, its great and is running so well too. How do I get the bezel off as on my other cases its a simple case of a blade or a case opener and its popped off, this one I can't get anything under due to the high shoulders around the case? I actually have a NOS of that same bezel so its kinda no brainer to not put the shiny new one on, I can then refurbish the present one's paint at least and fit it to something else.

Am waiting to hear back from sis in law for the translation on the back on the inscription, my Russian is too rudimentary to read it well especially as I am used to Cyrillic block type letters the flowery scroll wording is way above my level lol

My Admiralskie had not the ring inside the crystal but under it with a thin plastic ring under that I discovered when I changed the crystals on that one, caught me right out that did lol


----------



## Kamburov

Dodgydruid said:


> How do I get the bezel off as on my other cases its a simple case of a blade or a case opener and its popped off, this one I can't get anything under due to the high shoulders around the case?


The old blade trick. Yeah, its laying in a depression, that's why there should be a notch on the underside of the bezel to slide a bldade in. Look for it.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Kamburov said:


> The old blade trick. Yeah, its laying in a depression, that's why there should be a notch on the underside of the bezel to slide a bldade in. Look for it.


Sweet, found it, I suspect previous owners tried unsuccessfully to pry the bezel off as its pretty scratched to heck so maybe that bezel will end up in a bath of acid for bronzing. Its strange too, the all dot-dash new bezel refused to fit whatsoever so I took the new bezel off the other Amphibia, put the dot-dash on that and put the "picket fence"? "Broken teeth"? could it be called? well here is a pic below and already looks a bit smarter.


----------



## Sayan

I finally got my Amphibia tonneau case. Very happy with purchase. This is not an ordinary Soviet tonneau case, the one I got is rare. it smaller, thinner and polished. Very comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Sayan said:


> I finally got my Amphibia tonneau case. Very happy with purchase. This is not an ordinary Soviet tonneau case, the one I got is rare. it smaller, thinner and polished. Very comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 14681177


That is a smart one m8, I can see the size difference where the case flows more with the strap am I right? These big beasts are very comfy on the wrist, I have quite a chunky wrist and sits perfectly whilst some of the Komandirskies look a bit small hehe


----------



## Dodgydruid

So todays fun was I decided to open the back of my 090 up to just check everything was AOK in there and the crystal made this really loud crack noise and just broke into pieces...

Todays cursory look became a bit of a bog down with the crystal fighting me with that bloody tension ring, it seems to sit higher than the original and how the replacement one didn't end up cracked itself or stamped on the floor as you carefully get it into place and pops it into its bit and turn it over and the tension ring falls out arrgh. I did put a tiny blob of superglue and it did go in finally 

I wanted to see how the recently arrived radio room dial would have looked but for the life of me I could not get its lugs into position so kept it original dial which I gave a proper good clean, replaced the hour and minute hands with new ones and just cleaned away tons of skin debris that seemed to have gotten in.

But crisis averted, the caseback was wound in by superman I reckon, was really wound up tight


----------



## Sayan

Dodgydruid said:


> That is a smart one m8, I can see the size difference where the case flows more with the strap am I right? These big beasts are very comfy on the wrist, I have quite a chunky wrist and sits perfectly whilst some of the Komandirskies look a bit small hehe


That case is rather unique, i've seen it only once on watch.ru. You can see the difference in the pictures. Very comfy case as you said, the weight with the bracelet is only 3.5 oz /99 grams. Also, the bezel is really thin.


----------



## Kamburov

Dodgydruid said:


> So todays fun was I decided to open the back of my 090 up to just check everything was AOK in there and the crystal made this really loud crack noise and just broke into pieces...
> 
> Todays cursory look became a bit of a bog down with the crystal fighting me with that bloody tension ring, it seems to sit higher than the original and how the replacement one didn't end up cracked itself or stamped on the floor as you carefully get it into place and pops it into its bit and turn it over and the tension ring falls out arrgh. I did put a tiny blob of superglue and it did go in finally
> 
> I wanted to see how the recently arrived radio room dial would have looked but for the life of me I could not get its lugs into position so kept it original dial which I gave a proper good clean, replaced the hour and minute hands with new ones and just cleaned away tons of skin debris that seemed to have gotten in.
> 
> But crisis averted, the caseback was wound in by superman I reckon, was really wound up tight


Having fun with repairs/restorations is the best part of this hobby. Even better than actually wearing the watches 

This is how modern komandirskie and amfibia crystals look on that case





















compared to original 








but you can either restore it








or have fun with modding








as long as you enjoy it and have a good time


----------



## ck13

Sunday morning with my first vostok.
My second comrade is tracking in the mail, it should be arriving tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper

Banana!


----------



## Victorv

670










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid

Kamburov said:


> Having fun with repairs/restorations is the best part of this hobby. Even better than actually wearing the watches
> 
> This is how modern komandirskie and amfibia crystals look on that case
> View attachment 14683071
> 
> View attachment 14683073
> 
> View attachment 14683075
> 
> compared to original
> View attachment 14683077
> 
> 
> but you can either restore it
> View attachment 14683081
> 
> 
> or have fun with modding
> View attachment 14683083
> 
> 
> as long as you enjoy it and have a good time


Cool so the crystal was right, its a tall 'un and no mistake lol I did put the microscope at the bottom edge inside the case and it was touching the retention ring so phew... I did something right.

The movement is here out of the case though, I took the old hands off and have had nothing but issues with the second hand upon replacement and finding it difficult to get the hour and minute hand level. If I hold the watch vertical, the second gets round to about 9 or 10 on the hours then slips back, does it less on the horizontal and I can see the little nub is in the central hole fine. Bit disappointed as it was working fine prior but something I did notice when opening was a spirit niff, I think this was a naptha bath special and I am thinking do I cannibalise the Komandirskie Cadet or the lovely purple sunburst Boctok for their movement and tbh I think I won't as they are good working watches and be a shame.

So leaving two good watches unviolated, I will wait til the new year and strip it down properly or just source a good movement as they do occasionally show up in the UK and I have another ex Amphibia movement in a bowl of naptha to see if it frees up then I have spares to work with on there. I have tons of 2414A movements for parts but they won't fit sadly  It does look a million miles better with new bezel and crystal.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Victorv said:


> 670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


The one that started me off with the Russian stuff was a simple Soviet octagonal Amphibia and it has been an absolute spot on watch and still what I wear when I want to impress. Its amazing how these Vostok's do attract attention, my digi-plane and Admiralskie often provoke comment and I wear my paratrooper and tank commander for rough stuff like working on car  I've found these Amphibia's do look better on a bracelet imho, I have leather on all my TiN's but my silver metalled Vostoks all have bracelets.


----------



## Kamburov

Dodgydruid said:


> Cool so the crystal was right, its a tall 'un and no mistake lol I did put the microscope at the bottom edge inside the case and it was touching the retention ring so phew... I did something right.
> 
> The movement is here out of the case though, I took the old hands off and have had nothing but issues with the second hand upon replacement and finding it difficult to get the hour and minute hand level. If I hold the watch vertical, the second gets round to about 9 or 10 on the hours then slips back, does it less on the horizontal and I can see the little nub is in the central hole fine. Bit disappointed as it was working fine prior but something I did notice when opening was a spirit niff, I think this was a naptha bath special and I am thinking do I cannibalise the Komandirskie Cadet or the lovely purple sunburst Boctok for their movement and tbh I think I won't as they are good working watches and be a shame.
> 
> So leaving two good watches unviolated, I will wait til the new year and strip it down properly or just source a good movement as they do occasionally show up in the UK and I have another ex Amphibia movement in a bowl of naptha to see if it frees up then I have spares to work with on there. I have tons of 2414A movements for parts but they won't fit sadly  It does look a million miles better with new bezel and crystal.


24XX movements are still in productin, so plenty of parts for them. The 119 case was only produced with 2209, and some parts need to be lifted from spares watches. Like crowns/stems, the movement holding rings, and meatball seconds hand. The 2209 pin is thicker than 24XX, so a new amfibia seconds hand won't fit. If the old hand is slipping after replacement, you may need to pinch it slightly with the tweezers, so it will restore its grip on the pin. I have tons of 24XX and 22XX, but I always have trouble sourcing crystals, crowns and second hands for the tonneau amfibias. These big chunks of steel are quite addictive, though.


----------



## Kamburov

Dodgydruid said:


> Cool so the crystal was right, its a tall 'un and no mistake lol I did put the microscope at the bottom edge inside the case and it was touching the retention ring so phew... I did something right.
> 
> The movement is here out of the case though, I took the old hands off and have had nothing but issues with the second hand upon replacement and finding it difficult to get the hour and minute hand level. If I hold the watch vertical, the second gets round to about 9 or 10 on the hours then slips back, does it less on the horizontal and I can see the little nub is in the central hole fine. Bit disappointed as it was working fine prior but something I did notice when opening was a spirit niff, I think this was a naptha bath special and I am thinking do I cannibalise the Komandirskie Cadet or the lovely purple sunburst Boctok for their movement and tbh I think I won't as they are good working watches and be a shame.
> 
> So leaving two good watches unviolated, I will wait til the new year and strip it down properly or just source a good movement as they do occasionally show up in the UK and I have another ex Amphibia movement in a bowl of naptha to see if it frees up then I have spares to work with on there. I have tons of 2414A movements for parts but they won't fit sadly  It does look a million miles better with new bezel and crystal.


24XX movements are still in productin, so plenty of parts for them. The 119 case was only produced with 2209, and some parts need to be lifted from spares watches. Like crowns/stems, the movement holding rings, and meatball seconds hand. The 2209 pin is thicker than 24XX, so a new amfibia seconds hand won't fit. If the old hand is slipping after replacement, you may need to pinch it slightly with the tweezers, so it will restore its grip on the pin. I have tons of 24XX and 22XX, but I always have trouble sourcing crystals, crowns and second hands for the tonneau amfibias. These big chunks of steel are quite addictive, though.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I have the hands off trying to roll them so they are dead flat, bit annoyed with the main hands as they were supposed to be brand new but have a slant on 'em, you lives and learns hehe and yes this won't be my last with this case.

Will try the pinch thing, its the original second hand as I didn't have a spare as the last spare pinged off into oblivion and I have my eye on one of them jagged lightning hands as a bit of a show although the solid silver trident second hand also catches my eye and I am caught between the two.

I am a hefty sort of chap so big solid watches are def my thing, my favourite non Vostok is my Oskar Emil Houston which is just about the heaviest watch I have ever beheld, got a high end Miyota chrono in it and super solid and found out bit of a special edition said the chap from O-E.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibian 960762. Finally the date is right today


----------



## bearwithwatch

duplicate..sorry


----------



## JonS1967

ck13 said:


> Sunday morning with my first vostok.
> My second comrade is tracking in the mail, it should be arriving tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


One of my favorites. An elegant tool watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

I really need to tidy up my work bench .....


----------



## mariomart

The glorious 119, what's not to love?


----------



## Ike2

До́брый день, from my five guys:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kabanofff




----------



## Dodgydruid

mariomart said:


> The glorious 119, what's not to love?
> 
> View attachment 14725397
> 
> 
> View attachment 14725399


That's the original Boctok strap too isn't it? My octagonal had its one but I replaced that with an early eighties Pulsar stacked bar and reserved the original for my 090.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Seeing all them lovely tonneau's made me put my octagonal on for the day, I am still quite astonished that this fairly cheap Amphibia just does it thing and tweaking its regulator keeps superb daily time.

Merry Xmas to all too.


----------



## mariomart

Dodgydruid said:


> That's the original Boctok strap too isn't it? My octagonal had its one but I replaced that with an early eighties Pulsar stacked bar and reserved the original for my 090.


The strap is marked "Bentex" under the clasp. It's a really good match for the case, but not original.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Mine has the swirled B on the end bits underneath but the clasp is a Novet marked one, the hinged bit has a bit about created in CCCP and some unintelligible script so I imagine this is a hodge podge of a Vostok and another Russian brand.

















What I would love to find is these mythical TiN bracelets for my brasser Komandirskies as the gold tone ones look too bright for my liking, the only one close is an ancient Orient which was possibly gold plated but whoever wore it must have been a monster as I can put it on a watch, then onto my wrist and the bit hanging loose I can fit my other hands fingers into comfortably  And I have quite chunky wrists meself hehe


----------



## haha




----------



## MitchCumsteen

kurtvw4 said:


> Here is my blue scuba dude
> 
> View attachment 14633677
> 
> View attachment 14633679
> 
> View attachment 14633681
> 
> View attachment 14633683


Where did you get that bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

dts said:


> View attachment 14457635
> 
> 
> New this week. Loving it.


What model is that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

MitchCumsteen said:


> Where did you get that bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the matching bezel from Meranom

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PolishX




----------



## argyle_underground

Haven't changed the strap yet but will do sometime soon.








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time

PolishX said:


> View attachment 14747629


Why not do a rerelease of this F10 edition? I wish I hadn't given up mine.


----------



## kurtvw4

MitchCumsteen said:


> Where did you get that bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Teal bezel from am-diver.com


----------



## kurtvw4

duplicate post, sorry...


----------



## ZoKet




----------



## MitchCumsteen

kurtvw4 said:


> Teal bezel from am-diver.com


Thank you!


----------



## Mechanicalman

Hi Kabanofff, I have the same 170 on the way, how do you like it? The blue dial looks great!


----------



## randb

PolishX said:


> View attachment 14747629


Great watch I love mine. My favourite Vostok.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet

My first Amphibian...


----------



## fuentecigar

Got my first Amphibia, yesterday. The usual aqua colored Scuba Dude. I was lucky as far as accuracy, I guess; as it only lost 6 seconds in the first 24 hour period. The bracelet is not as bad as I feared. However, the link pin had fallen out during shipping. Only had to remove 1 link to get a proper fit. I must say I am impressed for a sub $100.00 watch of any kind.


----------



## Dodgydruid

fuentecigar said:


> Got my first Amphibia, yesterday. The usual aqua colored Scuba Dude. I was lucky as far as accuracy, I guess; as it only lost 6 seconds in the first 24 hour period. The bracelet is not as bad as I feared. However, the link pin had fallen out during shipping. Only had to remove 1 link to get a proper fit. I must say I am impressed for a sub $100.00 watch of any kind.


If its new then it will need to fettle in but you should see many years before having to do anything other than giving it a wipe and just abusing it like no other watch out there could take hehe

If its losing more than say six seconds, regulating is super easy but six seconds a day sounds bloody good, I got mine nailed up to almost the same on my Amphibia and it is a solid, sturdy and effective watch.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I quite like the Vostok bracelets, I don't like the black boot leather straps just look very stringy on a Vostok imho, I've now got a solid link bracelet on my Amphibia as I did have a very smart 80's Pulsar one on which was very similar to the eighties nested link Russian ones of that era.


----------



## fuentecigar

Dodgydruid said:


> If its new then it will need to fettle in but you should see many years before having to do anything other than giving it a wipe and just abusing it like no other watch out there could take hehe
> 
> If its losing more than say six seconds, regulating is super easy but six seconds a day sounds bloody good, I got mine nailed up to almost the same on my Amphibia and it is a solid, sturdy and effective watch.


In the limited time I've had it; I would have to agree. Right off the bat it has my SKX beaten.


----------



## fuentecigar

Dodgydruid said:


> If its new then it will need to fettle in but you should see many years before having to do anything other than giving it a wipe and just abusing it like no other watch out there could take hehe
> 
> If its losing more than say six seconds, regulating is super easy but six seconds a day sounds bloody good, I got mine nailed up to almost the same on my Amphibia and it is a solid, sturdy and effective watch.


In the limited time I've had it; I would have to agree. Right off the bat it has my SKX beaten.


----------



## fuentecigar

Here 'tis.


----------



## rmeron

The new model Amfibia.


----------



## reporterreporter

Purchased in Tblisi.


----------



## Abuyan

reporterreporter said:


> View attachment 14783425
> 
> 
> Purchased in Tblisi.


What a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy

170862


----------



## Sullivanjt




----------



## mrwomble

dfwcowboy said:


> 170862
> View attachment 14784981


Looks good! Is the 170 the same case as the 150 but just with a different movement and bezel?


----------



## dfwcowboy

mrwomble said:


> Looks good! Is the 170 the same case as the 150 but just with a different movement and bezel?


I don't have a 150 to compare it with, but I think it's a bit different case. I measure it as 1mm wider, and from the pictures it appears to be shaped a bit differently. The 150 is also polished while this one is brushed.


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## JonS1967

dfwcowboy said:


> 170862
> View attachment 14784981


This is a very handsome watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argyle_underground

reporterreporter said:


> View attachment 14783425
> 
> 
> Purchased in Tblisi.


Now, this is a watch w/ character. I mean it looks like a timepiece w/c survived the worst of the cold war and then one upped it.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok 420B05S


----------



## General Zod

New addition to my collection. Light cleanup and chrome removal on bezel. New strap. The crackled dial sealed the deal for me. ;-)


----------



## stevoe

Divers only... ;-)









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## st.petersbourg

Albatross


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok 420B06S SE


----------



## Father of five

bearwithwatch said:


> Vostok 420B06S SE


I like that full Lume dial
A beautiful watch


----------



## bearwithwatch

Amphibia 710432.


----------



## MikePL

Just saying hello to fellow Russian watches afficionados!


----------



## 979greenwich

MikePL said:


> Just saying hello to fellow Russian watches afficionados!
> View attachment 14848515


Welcome, nice dress diver


----------



## thewatchadude

bearwithwatch said:


> Amphibia 710432.


Strange (and unfortunate) that none of your photos appear on my screen. I'll try from another computer whether it's better.


----------



## Sullivanjt

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djuschas




----------



## mariomart

Keep it classy peeps ;-)


----------



## rmeron

Probably posted this before, but can't remember, so here she is again Amfibia Scuba.


----------



## thewatchadude

mariomart said:


> Keep it classy peeps ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14860091
> 
> 
> View attachment 14860093
> 
> 
> View attachment 14860095


The haaands :rodekaart


----------



## mariomart

thewatchadude said:


> The haaands :rodekaart


Lol, 3rd party hands, it's a modded watch, not factory


----------



## oogabooga




----------



## thewatchadude

mariomart said:


> Lol, 3rd party hands, it's a modded watch, not factory


Yep, modding is the land of creativity. It's all about personal taste, but I'd rather have completely different hands than "copied" ones.
That said, I could live with these hands if I had such a dial!


----------



## dragonsamus

Just received this today! 









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alice007

Odesláno z mého MIX 2S pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## PDAdict

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Alice007 said:


>


May I ask, what dial is that?


----------



## Alice007

It is Favinov`s dial. I cannot post links but this screenshot can help to find it.









Odesláno z mého MIX 2S pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Thank you. It looks very nice.

Those dials were out of stock last time I checked. I am glad they are available again.


----------



## ZoKet

Vostok on board... 









Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Hey guys, so many beautiful Vostoks around!

Here's one of mine:
Orange is the new black...


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## Irreversible Mechanism




----------



## ck13

New brown nato.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

Seven Amphibia mods in the box (the eigth is a Molnija build). So here they are:


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDAdict

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Amfibiya 960761


----------



## Sambation




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## djuschas

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14953783&d=1584309019&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## bearwithwatch

wrong thread. should have gone to komandirskie thread


----------



## JonS1967

Earlier today. Love this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## argyle_underground

Goodnight sweet russian scuba prince 








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Got a spare 090 (my fav) case in the mail today, switched this over from a beat up 710 case. Laughed when I saw the lume picture, it's not quite that bright in real life


----------



## cxwrench

Just got my first one!


----------



## ck13

New strap day









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattlelonek

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## cxwrench

Obviously the dial is much whiter than my previous photo...


----------



## cxwrench

Oooops, double tap


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Amfibiya 960762


----------



## mariomart

Newly acquired 170863 on leather.


----------



## mariomart

Just unboxed the 170548


----------



## mariomart

Strap change


----------



## stevarad

Mine arrived. Still didn't open it. I will wait few days ))

And watching yours.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mariomart

stevarad said:


> Mine arrived. Still didn't open it. I will wait few days ))
> 
> And watching yours.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


And if you're hungry you could always have a sammich ... :-!


----------



## stevarad

mariomart said:


> And if you're hungry you could always have a sammich ... :-!
> 
> View attachment 14975573
> 
> 
> View attachment 14975577


Oh, how I hate you...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

Why would you hate him ? I don't understand...


----------



## mariomart

Vostok Amphibia SE 020B02 Laika, limited production of 60 pieces to commemorate 60 year anniversary.


----------



## mariomart

Vostok Amphibia SE 150B01 Watchuseek Project


----------



## mariomart

Pew pew pew ...


----------



## stevoe

mariomart said:


> Pew pew pew ...
> 
> View attachment 15013471











;-)

Best wishes, and stay healthy!

Stephan


----------



## Kotsov

mariomart said:


> Pew pew pew ...
> 
> View attachment 15013471


Lockdown seems to be kicking in...


----------



## mariomart




----------



## mariomart

Vostok Amphibia SE 960742 Neptune White


----------



## little_w

I had a dial swapped, new hands installed - I wanted to have a 020 case as it offers 20mm lugs. Not sure about the Arctic NATO but that's what I'm trying out at the moment. Normally I wear it on Meranom Stainless Steel bracelet and with Pepsi bezel (pic. 2). However, it is getting toward summer, hence the NATO now.

On NATO:








On stainless steel bracelet:


----------



## Kotsov

little_w said:


> I had a dial swapped, new hands installed - I wanted to have a 020 case as it offers 20mm lugs. Not sure about the Arctic NATO but that's what I'm trying out at the moment. Normally I wear it on Meranom Stainless Steel bracelet and with Pepsi bezel (pic. 2). However, it is getting toward summer, hence the NATO now.
> 
> On NATO:
> View attachment 15022551
> 
> 
> On stainless steel bracelet:
> View attachment 15022557


NATO and blue.


----------



## mariomart

Happy Easter  Vostok Admiralskie 1990's Titanium :-!


----------



## stevoe

Easter sunday watch...









Best wishes, and stay healthy

Stephan


----------



## Alice007

Odesláno z mého MIX 2S pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

Start the day with a smile :-!


----------



## Kotsov

mariomart said:


> Start the day with a smile :-!
> 
> View attachment 15043523


Not from Steverad.


----------



## RedFroggy

No idea what that is ....
















I saw it ... liked it a so much that I had to get it ;-)


----------



## stevoe

One for the morning, one for the afternoon...















Best wishes, and stay healthy
Stephan


----------



## Alice007

Odesláno z mého MIX 2S pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22

Excited for this one I just got

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

Love this bezel...









Nice weekend!
Stephan


----------



## bearwithwatch

Amphibia 710816


----------



## Ligavesh

God dammit you people have much prettier Amphibias than I do - I have been buying the wrong ones! I'm at work now, I'll post a pic of my 4 pieces tomorrow.


----------



## Ligavesh

Here are my Amhibias, sorry for the poor lighting, I'll try to make a pic in daylight; there are also components in the corner for an Amphibia I'm trying to put together.

PS. A couple of Neptunes are also on the way, I'll include them in the picture when they arrive.


----------



## Ligavesh

double post


----------



## bearwithwatch

Amphibia 110559


----------



## Ligavesh

bearwithwatch said:


> Amphibia 110559


Is the lume on the hands aftermarket or factory?


----------



## mariomart

Oldie but a goodie


----------



## 24h

mariomart said:


> Oldie but a goodie


WOW, very cool :-! :-!
I almost bought one like this last summer but its condition wasn't this good.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alice007

Odesláno z mého MIX 2S pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## NerdThing

Scuba dude!









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fakehuman

Soviet Amphibia 2209 tonneau with modern bezel and insert on leather strap.


----------



## marathonna

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

...


----------



## marathonna

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
...


----------



## myths

Blue amphibian









Sent from my SM-A507FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

marathonna said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/1c-jpg.15241919/
> 
> 
> ...


Veeery nice, I'm trying to build something similar myself - I've got the dial, I've ordered the polished 090 case and the big polished bezel, golden paddle hands, bracelet, I've yet to order the movement...


----------



## bearwithwatch

Amphibia 710844


----------



## bearwithwatch

Amphibia 110695


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Ligavesh

schumacher62 said:


>


I've gotta stop spending money on so many cheaper Vostoks, Pobedas and Raketas to get this diver - maybe if I sell off all of my collection...


----------



## schumacher62

Ligavesh said:


> I've gotta stop spending money on so many cheaper Vostoks, Pobedas and Raketas to get this diver - maybe if I sell off all of my collection...


it's a lovely watch. i bought it at the petrodvorets factory and probably over paid for the experience. i don't have many memorable buying experiences that rival that one! i'm happy to have it, though i question myself at times for making that purchase, compared with what i typically buy haha


----------



## Ligavesh

schumacher62 said:


> it's a lovely watch. i bought it at the petrodvorets factory and probably over paid for the experience. i don't have many memorable buying experiences that rival that one! i'm happy to have it, though i question myself at times for making that purchase, compared with what i typically buy haha


I would say this is my "realistic" dream diver - realistic meaning I could maaaybe see myself spending so much money on a watch - this and the Tudor Monarch 33110. There are a lot of very nice microbrand divers out there, but this one looks special to me. If I could only have two watches, this and the Tudor would probably be my choices.


----------



## EPK

Currently, this one.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet




----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## fargelios

Amfibia Seaman


----------



## sla833

Come sail away.









Enviado de meu ASUS_X00TDB usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok 420B06S
(It was advertized under Amphibia SE lineup)


----------



## jhdscript

Amazing lume !


----------



## dinkan

This is an old vintage, transitional, Scuba dude:


----------



## RAJJP




----------



## RAJJP




----------



## Ligavesh

RAJJP said:


>


Love these old bracelets, would be nice if they would start making them again.


----------



## RAJJP

Ligavesh said:


> Love these old bracelets, would be nice if they would start making them again.


I agree ... if they could manage to make it a little bit higher quality.

I couldn't think of any other bracelet that would fit this Amphibia beter than a periode "correct" Russian steel one. I can mange a little bit of hair loss on my wrist for true Sovjet experience.


----------



## medved001




----------



## Alfajuj

710.660


----------



## Alfajuj

320.233
Unfortunately, its bezel is not original and has the 30 upside down. Other than that, it's one of my favorite vintage Amphibias.


----------



## bva




----------



## haha

119 with a bracelet I just received on a Raketa 24h


----------



## Mossback

1st generation Amphibia 2209 swivel lugs with new Stalux Eulit Milanise strap.
The pictures make it look like a beater but it actually looks lovely. The darn things keep fantastic time. When I first received it would loose two minutes a day. After ten days or so wearing it keeps better than a minute a week.
I have a large wrist so have a difficult time finding a strap/bracelet that fits. The Stalux works OK but the clasp is off to the side of my wrist somewhat.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibia SE420B05


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Not enough modding to show it in the "Vostok Mod" thread - just a little grinding on the "too shiny" surface, a new stainless steel crown, glass caseback and canvas strap. 
All in all, the 150346 is one of the most beautiful modern "stock" Amphibias IMHO.


----------



## Alfajuj

RAJJP said:


> I agree ... if they could manage to make it a little bit higher quality.
> 
> I couldn't think of any other bracelet that would fit this Amphibia beter than a periode "correct" Russian steel one. I can mange a little bit of hair loss on my wrist for true Sovjet experience.


Yes, for the 1190 barrel case, with its 18 mm lug width, a normal strap or bracelet looks too narrow to harmonize with the case. I tried a shark mesh on mine, but felt it didn't look right. These old soviet era bracelets flare out wider than 18 mm just before intersecting with the case, giving the illusion that it is wider, and smoothly flowing into the shape of the case. I acquired a soviet period correct bracelet and the watch looks happy now. But you need to prepare yourself for the shockingly flimsy construction of these old bracelets; they're barely usable, but they look the part!









VS.









The modern 090 case, with its wider lug width, does not have this problem


----------



## RAJJP

Alfajuj said:


> But you need to prepare yourself for the shockingly flimsy construction of these old bracelets












No need to prepare, the deed has already been done. I personally like the old Russian bracelets, I own a few, and they are in constant rotation.

I don't have the world hairiest arms however ...


----------



## Dodgydruid

Ligavesh said:


> Love these old bracelets, would be nice if they would start making them again.


Them old Leningrad Coffins are quite available but sadly not many unworn or unstretched and I have tried with a suitable drift to try and tighten the links up but the steel is very hard and not malleable 

If there is a vid or DIY guide in restoring these "coffins" (I prefer lozenge tbh) that would be great


----------



## Dodgydruid

My very first brand new Vostok Amphibia, 710640, 3649 roubles from Komandirskie.com... sorry rest of collection and especially my NOS Sekonda tank automatic but this is going to be king for quite some time... well until I get the next one hehe


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

All about the greens...


----------



## Dodgydruid

I do like that, I am still looking for the right strap or bracelet for my 119 with the bottle green dial, the leather 5 ringer just doesn't sit right for me nor did the olive NATO, trying out a boilerplate at the mo but again its not quite there so have been perusing Aliexpress and the forty thieves for some inspiration.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

^ Have you tried looking at Alibaba? That's where I got my most recent leather straps purchase. Here's a screenshot of their page just in case:


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

^^ It just dawned on me that you were actually referring to Alibaba when you said '...and the forty thieves'...LOL


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dodgydruid said:


> I do like that, I am still looking for the right strap or bracelet for my 119 with the bottle green dial, the leather 5 ringer just doesn't sit right for me nor did the olive NATO, trying out a boilerplate at the mo but again its not quite there so have been perusing Aliexpress and the forty thieves for some inspiration.


Think that the 119 has a 18mm lug width? Just that Meranom has the bund straps back in stock - might be worth a look?


----------



## Dodgydruid

Ooo I will take a look as I quite like the bunds, oh wait there is a dark green bund on my Century Time with the swirly B branding so I can test drive that and if it looks good I can get one from Merry Gnome 

Cheers both


----------



## Dodgydruid

Just had my 710640 onto the baby Timegrapher... was a tight fit but got it on there and very pleased.










The "Mumbai special" Ricoh produced some pretty good numbers for a poss 50 year old piece and certainly unexpected from an Indian so I hit lucky on that one but unless something really catches me eye will be not getting any more soon.

Had a bit of a palaver with Komandirskie.com last nite, went to buy the 420866 "batman" and it sent me to this weird Russian website that kept crashing when I tried to pay and my AV going nuts on it so had to cancel it expecting to be able to redo order via paypal and that musta been the last one or someone else bought it as now its off sale


----------



## Dodgydruid

With the baby Tg I replaced the included audio 4 pole cable with an OFC one of much better quality and its working pretty well now, so now I am buying one of them Adenstar is it? 7 inch 1080p microscopes which has the work area up front and does all the 3d if you want it but is the last hurdle to stripping down and putting back together again as my poor eyes ain't up to it now


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dodgydruid said:


> Ooo I will take a look as I quite like the bunds, oh wait there is a dark green bund on my Century Time with the swirly B branding so I can test drive that and if it looks good I can get one from Merry Gnome
> 
> Cheers both


I'd got the bund on a notification, as well as the 090 signed crown, but only bund has come in - no point ordering just the bund, and having to do another when/if the crown comes in. Also got the crown on 'notify' with kommandierskie.com, so will depend on who gets it in first, who gets the order


----------



## mightymiloquinn

Antimagnetic w/ coffee...


----------



## RAJJP

Dodgydruid said:


> I am still looking for the right strap or bracelet for my 119 with the bottle green dial


I found something light brown really goes well with the green dial. Brown accentuate the gold glow of the dial, and gives a little bit of contrast with the green, brown always has a little red tint to it in my eyes.












SuffolkGerryW said:


> Think that the 119 has a 18mm lug width?


If I put a leather strap on a 119 I always buy 20mm or even 22mm and slice away a lit bit of leather to make the strap fit. Just a 18mm strap on a 119 is to thin in my eyes.

A 119 on a Vostok bund? Very nice strap for a round watch not a cushion case IMHO.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

RAJJP said:


> I found something light brown really goes well with the green dial. Brown accentuate the gold glow of the dial, and gives a little bit of contrast with the green, brown always has a little red tint to it in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I put a leather strap on a 119 I always buy 20mm or even 22mm and slice away a lit bit of leather to make the strap fit. Just a 18mm strap on a 119 is to thin in my eyes.
> 
> A 119 on a Vostok bund? Very nice strap for a round watch not a cushion case IMHO.


Yes, see what you mean - gets lost behind it 
Thanks, saves me making that mistake


----------



## RAJJP

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Yes, see what you mean - gets lost behind it
> Thanks, saves me making that mistake


But the Vostok bund is a very nice strap for a good price. Works very well with the smaller round cases (including the cheap classic Komandirskie's).


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

RAJJP said:


> But the Vostok bund is a very nice strap for a good price. Works very well with the smaller round cases (including the cheap classic Komandirskie's).


No doubt, but got a couple of the 'semi-mesh' bracelets on their way from kommandirskie.com for both the project 090 Amphibia (22mm) and my 'Paratrooper' (18mm).


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

A sunny Monday morning


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibia SE420B06S


----------



## CndRkMt




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

CndRkMt said:


>


Not generally a fan of white dials but this one got me! Very classy and striking piece. May I ask the ref no. please?


----------



## CndRkMt

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Not generally a fan of white dials but this one got me! Very classy and striking piece. May I ask the ref no. please?


It is #813 dial. It looks even better in person


----------



## Watchutalkingabt




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibia 710432


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Ligavesh




----------



## JonS1967

Haven't worn this one in a while.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haha




----------



## LastActionJoe

haha said:


> View attachment 15525141












Got a model number on this one? It's awesome.


----------



## haha

LastActionJoe said:


> Got a model number on this one? It's awesome.


It's a forum project from 2016 as an homage to the Slava Amphibia.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Happy Friday, folks!


----------



## marathonna




----------



## marathonna




----------



## jimzilla

marathonna said:


> View attachment 15551034


Where did you get the dial face?
I haven't seen that one.


----------



## Ligavesh

jimzilla said:


> Where did you get the dial face?
> I haven't seen that one.


It's the new 170891 model.


----------



## argyle_underground

My scuba dude rocking new straps










to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## davxls




----------



## Weissen

First one from the top. Seiko black ceramic insert right?


----------



## Ligavesh

Weissen said:


> First one from the top. Seiko black ceramic insert right?


No, it's the T1-8 bezel from komadirskie.


----------



## maguirejp

NO LONGER AVAILABLE.

Free to good home. This bad boy stopped working. Free, posted to North America only please. International shipping too expensive for this parts watch cheers from Calgary, Canada

NO LONGER AVAILABLE. THANK YOU.


----------



## haha

Amphibia (and guest) strip and swap party at night 😅


----------



## mpt




----------



## Kotsov

haha said:


> Amphibia (and guest) strip and swap party at night ?
> 
> View attachment 15571175
> 
> 
> View attachment 15571178


P0rn. Needs banning


----------



## haha

Kotsov said:


> P0rn. Needs banning


Needs promoting...


----------



## taike

haha said:


> Needs promoting...


Grab 'em by the bezel


----------



## Grant J

I'm a black bezel fan.








Export dial, domestic dial and nice dial.


----------



## GillesVO

Just finished my first real mod. I'm quite pleased with how everything went.
The dial is a spare 359 with "minor defects" that Meranom had once sold to ThePossumKing, who sold it on to me.
The case, which I bought from someone else, was advertised as a 470, but I'm pretty sure it actually is a 320 that was then brushed by hand to resemble a 470 and I must say: they did a fine job. The bezel is a standard 320/470 bezel (I think?).
I removed the date mechanism off of a 2414A to accomodate for the thicker sandwich dial.
The hands I got from One Second Closer.
SE B crown, metal movement fixing ring and flat caseback are from Meranom.
I shall call it the 320B359!


----------



## Dodgydruid

Wow and thanks for the headsup for the hands seller as I was racking my brains trying to find the place that did the custom hands and means I can go ahead now with my Blizzard build once I spraunced out for a set of hands but the choice too is pretty difficult as I like the troika hands but also like the red paddles and the swords argh Def going for a trident though.


----------



## GillesVO

Modded my 090380, the (black &) orange scuba dude, with 2416B movement.
Hands from rafflestime.
Stainless crown, black date disc and scuba dude caseback from Meranom.
I think I bought the bezel off of arkustime a while back. 
Strap from cheapestnatostraps.
I got some disheartening results on the timegrapher when I was finishing up, amplitude was way too low and there was a lot of noise. I suspect this means that there is dirt somewhere, I cleaned it up as best as I can and after some fiddling now it's a bit better, but still not quite right. I'll have to revisit, I'm not planning on wearing this right away. Don't mind the date, I'll set it when I wear it.
I need to start working out again lol, the tonneau case is a tad too big for my wrist, I'm afraid.


----------



## marctibu

Good evening my friends.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rista

These new Amphibias are kinda good. I didn't expect the bracelet to have solid links and milled clasp. Pleasant surprise.


----------



## Ligavesh

Rista said:


> View attachment 15653144
> 
> 
> These new Amphibias are kinda good. I didn't expect the bracelet to have solid links and milled clasp. Pleasant surprise.


I'm currently hardly resisting myself on getting the skeleton hands one, with a lumed dial 😤


----------



## Rista

Ligavesh said:


> I'm currently hardly resisting myself on getting the skeleton hands one, with a lumed dial 😤


A friend of mine received his and it looks even cooler than this version. I really like how "3D" are dials on these. Indices and numbers are visibly raised. The shade of blue on this one is also very nice and plays well with light.


----------



## EPK

Rista said:


> View attachment 15653144
> 
> 
> These new Amphibias are kinda good. I didn't expect the bracelet to have solid links and milled clasp. Pleasant surprise.


Looks great!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

Have a great weekend.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Rista said:


> A friend of mine received his and it looks even cooler than this version. I really like how "3D" are dials on these. Indices and numbers are visibly raised. The shade of blue on this one is also very nice and plays well with light.


Yeah, I'll eventually give in and buy one - probably I can hold out till next month at the longest...

Yours is also very nice, but_ I refuse_ to buy again two watches of the same model - like I did with Neptune and Icebreaker 😅


----------



## Rista

Ligavesh said:


> Yeah, I'll eventually give in and buy one - probably I can hold out till next month at the longest...
> 
> Yours is also very nice, but_ I refuse_ to buy again two watches of the same model - like I did with Neptune and Icebreaker 😅


I remember thinking the same but I also have an orange Icebreaker coming in and I already own two 710 cases. So much for that


----------



## Tekkamaki




----------



## aw17




----------



## Ligavesh




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## Rista




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

Rista said:


> View attachment 15661518


WOW, just love the colour of the dial, looks great.


----------



## GillesVO

I really like this one. I was very clumsy taking it out of my movement holder while finishing up. I bent the hands and the second hand got the worst of it: it's almost like a swan's neck; going way up with the tip bent back down, magically accommodating for the slope of the crystal and not being all that noticable when viewed head-on. So I rolled with it. 
This was bought as a 710B40S on Meranom, but now it's sold as a 170600. I swapped it into a 020 case. It already had the black date wheel and 2416B movement. 
Silver paddle hands with black second hand, all with superluminova, all from Favinov.
SE B crown, bezel, bracelet with end links and scuba dude caseback from Meranom.


----------



## Ligavesh

GillesVO said:


> I really like this one. I was very clumsy taking it out of my movement holder while finishing up. I bent the hands and the second hand got the worst of it: it's almost like a swan's neck; going way up with the tip bent back down, magically accommodating for the slope of the crystal and not being all that noticable when viewed head-on. So I rolled with it.
> This was bought as a 710B40S on Meranom, but now it's sold as a 170600. I swapped it into a 020 case. It already had the black date wheel and 2416B movement.
> Silver paddle hands with black second hand, all with superluminova, all from Favinov.
> SE B crown, bezel, bracelet with end links and scuba dude caseback from Meranom.
> View attachment 15669973
> View attachment 15669974
> 
> 
> View attachment 15669978
> View attachment 15669979
> View attachment 15669981


very nice combo


----------



## Ticonderoga

Hi all, I haven't checked in to this thread since part I - maybe in 2017. I spent the weekend going through all 52 pages and some really nice watches here. I saved a lot of pics for inspiration for the next mod or buy. I did an inventory of my Amphibias and one is missing. It might be on a shelf in the garage or a tool drawer; I'll have to keep my eye open.

In this lineup, the only two that were new at purchase are the two middle lower - yellow on black and the turquoise scuba dude. The rest are vintage 80's & 90's. 2nd from the left is my Russian patriotic watch and I wear it the first weekend of May. The watch had one of the generic bezels (red and black dots) and it took me quite a while to find this bezel and strap. The colors of the strap are the same as the war ribbon and everyone wears this ribbon on Veterans day - a lot of veterans have this ribbon on their rear-view mirror all the time.










Grandma, a veteran of World War II got this exact watch in 1995. It is in one of her cabinets in her home. Last year for the 75th anniversary for the end of the war she got a nice letter from President Putin. She's still kicking at 98 years old; we're hoping she makes it past 100. Her story is quite remarkable.

The green Amphibia in the middle is one of my favorites, just for the color scheme. It is dated to the mid 80's. On the far right is a beater that I picked up for under $20. It features a Mosque on the front and the hour and minute hand twirl around like they're attached to nothing. It winds, runs, the second hand turns, and it is within 10 seconds a day (so says my phone app). I'm planning on putting in the sniper dial and then one of these bezels:










Thanks to all for your cool pics that give such inspiration for the next build.


----------



## Ticonderoga

My missing Amphib:


----------



## Hamiltonite




----------



## Hamiltonite




----------



## pebe

Newest one. 090SE. Love this blue dial.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## pebe

My other 2

Bronze 1967

Vintage hand wound
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## GillesVO

710615 Sailboat, which I originally bought from Komandirskiedotcom
2414A movement (in stead of the 2416B it came on), flat anchor caseback, SE B crown, bezel and blued Amphibia minute and hour hands, all bought from Meranom. I left the blue protective film on the crown for the moment, I could take it off with a toothpick later if I wanted to, but I don't think I will.
Seconds hand is the light blue Buran one from Onesecondcloser.
Strap is from cheapestnatostraps.


----------



## pebe

Just landed. Ice Breaker in green. Beautiful piece. That green dial really pops.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

Today's wear taking a break for a second coffee.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Just wondering: this thread seems to have become identical to the thread: 'Vostok Mod - The Revival....'

I guess it depends upon how we define 'mod', 'stock' or 'original'.

We will end up with folks posting the same watch in both threads to cover all definitions and confusing people in the process and creating threads that are unnecessarily large.

I mean no offense and enjoy both threads but I read the Vostok Mod thread to see customisations.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Just wondering: this thread seems to have become identical to the thread: 'Vostok Mod - The Revival....'
> 
> I guess it depends upon how we define 'mod', 'stock' or 'original'.
> 
> We will end up with folks posting the same watch in both threads to cover all definitions and confusing people in the process and creating threads that are unnecessarily large.
> 
> I mean no offense and enjoy both threads but I read the Vostok Mod thread to see customisations.


I suppose that once I was done modding this watch I would have posted it there as a show and tell and it would be a one off event. Fast forward 3 or 4 years (since I've had this watch and posted its original photos, maybe over there, maybe not, can't really remember), its not a new mod to me any more, its a daily wear watch. This thread is show your Amphib - I wore it today, I'm showing it.

So I suppose that on that thread you debut your watch and over here you show it at work.


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone

Some 'Fibs


----------



## TestrunRonnie

SE020B33


----------



## looselywound

Of... disputed originality, and likely relumed. But I really like it.


----------



## Alfajuj

710.913 with gold hands and tension ring.


----------



## DrSlamastika




----------



## fargelios

Vostok Amphibia Compressor


----------



## Rista




----------



## marctibu

Good afternoon









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TestrunRonnie

Zissou.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## marctibu

Same as yesterday, have a great weekend.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos

marctibu said:


> Sane as yesterday, have a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

***** Christ @kopos , how many mods do you have out there  
All very good looking, I must say...


----------



## marctibu

Black & Yellow, have a great Sunday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kopos




----------



## marctibu

kopos said:


> View attachment 15724093


Nice green too

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kopos

marctibu said:


> Nice green too


Thanks . Very cool blue mod


----------



## kopos




----------



## Ticonderoga

kopos said:


> View attachment 15724092


Still like love this watch. Been looking for one of my own for years now...


----------



## lowlight79

Lots of cool mods here.


----------



## kopos




----------



## Ticonderoga

It is difficult to capture the two tone paint job - the bottom fades from green into a soft tan color - it is much more clear on my phone than here and much more noticeable in person.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni

An old tonneau one with a new bezel :


----------



## kopos

г.сагдеев


----------



## marctibu

Good night.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

marctibu said:


> Good night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


me gusta!


----------



## marctibu

Ticonderoga said:


> me gusta!


Muchas gracias 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rista




----------



## jimzilla

Old School Mod


----------



## marctibu

Have a great week.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rainbowbattlekid

SO I'm maybe looking to get a new Amphibia. Anyone got decent pics of something they think fits this?:

420 Case (or at least COMES in the 420 case, even if yours isnt!)
BLUE
Preferably shiny, doesn't need to be sunburst but i guess not MATTE? Sunlight pics are a plus!
Gettable new (this would basically be my go-to beach/pool watch so going vintage or whatever wouldn't exactly work cause I don't feel like dealing with getting it re-waterproofed etc)

I'm considering the 648 maybe hmm


----------



## Father of five

This is my favourite blue dial Amphibian may be my next purchase 
120812

"So many Vostoks so little time."


----------



## kopos

Vostok - Flieger


----------



## Novatime

rainbowbattlekid said:


> SO I'm maybe looking to get a new Amphibia. Anyone got decent pics of something they think fits this?:
> 
> 420 Case (or at least COMES in the 420 case, even if yours isnt!)
> BLUE
> Preferably shiny, doesn't need to be sunburst but i guess not MATTE? Sunlight pics are a plus!
> Gettable new (this would basically be my go-to beach/pool watch so going vintage or whatever wouldn't exactly work cause I don't feel like dealing with getting it re-waterproofed etc)
> 
> I'm considering the 648 maybe hmm


I just received the blue SE 720B36 (a 420 SE model) from Meranom, and I have to say I think it looks great. Blue sunburst sandwich dial, lumed 'Kontiki'-style indices, sword hands, brushed case, signed crown, pepsi stainless steel bezel with lume dot, and blue tropic silicone strap. The lume lasts a bit longer than a standard Amphibia (don't get too excited, it's better but still not great!).


----------



## kopos

Mr. Frog


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos

Vostok Flieger


----------



## malbur




----------



## Gavin 11




----------



## RAJJP

Don't tell the others in the box ... but this one I really like in secret.


----------



## kopos




----------



## stevoe

Love this case...








Nice weekend!


----------



## Marius_B




----------



## JonS1967

Marius_B said:


> View attachment 15817922


Very sharp! Do you mind telling me where you found that dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marius_B

Amphibia 170







www.vostok-watches24.com





Strap is from CNS. I have 3 Vostok in heavy Rotation but none with their original strap. 
I like the sandwich dial. Special advantage is the Lume which is not Vostok Standard, it ist Superluminova.


----------



## JonS1967

Marius_B said:


> Amphibia 170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vostok-watches24.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strap is from CNS. I have 3 Vostok in heavy Rotation but none with their original strap.
> I like the sandwich dial. Special advantage is the Lume which is not Vostok Standard, it ist Superluminova.


Awesome! Thanks for the link and information about the lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Marius_B said:


> Amphibia 170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vostok-watches24.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strap is from CNS. I have 3 Vostok in heavy Rotation but none with their original strap.
> I like the sandwich dial. Special advantage is the Lume which is not Vostok Standard, it ist Superluminova.


I was so mesmerized by the day I, that I looked right past the strap. That strap looks perfect! Great choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave

rainbowbattlekid said:


> SO I'm maybe looking to get a new Amphibia. Anyone got decent pics of something they think fits this?:
> 
> 420 Case (or at least COMES in the 420 case, even if yours isnt!)
> BLUE
> Preferably shiny, doesn't need to be sunburst but i guess not MATTE? Sunlight pics are a plus!
> Gettable new (this would basically be my go-to beach/pool watch so going vintage or whatever wouldn't exactly work cause I don't feel like dealing with getting it re-waterproofed etc)
> 
> I'm considering the 648 maybe hmm


Scuba dude is the obvious choice.....










Blue Zissou










420007


----------



## GMTtwotone

A group shot of the one's I don't wear.


----------



## Ham2




----------



## Kotsov

GMTtwotone said:


> A group shot of the one's I don't wear.


Why don't you wear them?


----------



## kopos




----------



## GMTtwotone

Kotsov said:


> Why don't you wear them?


Because I have many more newer watches in rotation.


----------



## Gavin 11

My modded 090


----------



## raoulzvolfoni

Gavin 11 said:


> My modded 090
> View attachment 15833854


Nice bezel.


----------



## marctibu

Yellow









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kopos




----------



## JonS1967

Pic taken last night, but I'm wearing it again tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wearing this one today. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista

A bit of silliness.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Just got this today


----------



## Rista




----------



## Ligavesh

Rista said:


> View attachment 15878399


New dial design? Nice.

Anyway, finally started organizing my collection - best to start with the biggest group - the Amphibias (and Am*f*ibias):










Top 4 090s were bought with the purpose of modding - which probably means I'll end up selling them on ebay... the empty 420 case waits for the 710526 to arrive and to transplant the innards to turn it into a Zissou... The empty lot is waiting for the 170964 I sent back to meranom under warranty for repairs to return... Some are doubles, some are frankens, some are planned to be sold (and some are planned to be bought)...

But you didn't think that was all, did you?










One 350 and one old 420 are shockingly MIA, but they'll probably turn up in some corner once I'm done settling this mess... One tonneau is out for repairs.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Ligavesh said:


> New dial design? Nice.
> 
> Anyway, finally started organizing my collection - best to start with the biggest group - the Amphibias (and Am*f*ibias):
> 
> View attachment 15880411
> 
> 
> Top 4 090s were bought with the purpose of modding - which probably means I'll end up selling them on ebay... the empty 420 case waits for the 710526 to arrive and to transplant the innards to turn it into a Zissou... The empty lot is waiting for the 170964 I sent back to meranom under warranty for repairs to return... Some are doubles, some are frankens, some are planned to be sold (and some are planned to be bought)...
> 
> But you didn't think that was all, did you?
> 
> View attachment 15880424
> 
> 
> One 350 and one old 420 are shockingly MIA, but they'll probably turn up in some corner once I'm done settling this mess... One tonneau is out for repairs.


Nice!! I thought I had the bug bad. I think you really want to sell the bronze 1967 to me though


----------



## Ligavesh

GMTtwotone said:


> Nice!! I thought I had the bug bad. I think you really want to sell the bronze 1967 to me though


Heh, a day may come, when I will have finally had enough of the lume pip not aligning with the 12 o'clock marker perfectly - but it is not that day!... Yet... Maybe when I get the bronze Zlatousts 

You know the one I'm oddly not satisfied with? The fully lumed 170891 - for some reason it doesn't feel right to me on the wrist. Maybe I'll sell it, maybe I'll keep it for my son - it looks more like a young man's/boy's watch to me.

PS. I actually think that the Komandirskies are maybe even a bigger group, I'm a little scared of starting to sort them out.


----------



## GMTtwotone

So, A Russian, A Japanese, and A Swiss walk into a soda shop.....


----------



## stevoe

Amphibias? Komandirskies? Both?










Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Fahoo Forays

With aftermarket bezel and no-decom limits insert (with Russian writing, to boot!) and on an upgraded sloid links beads of rice bracelet.


----------



## Fahoo Forays

.Am(f)ibia Reef GMT, stock bracelet replaced with Strapcode NATO.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Up to 22 Amphibias so far. Mostly 090 cases. Might have a bit of a problem.


----------



## kavants




----------



## Ligavesh

Ligavesh said:


> One 350 and one old 420 are shockingly MIA, but they'll probably turn up in some corner once I'm done settling this mess... One tonneau is out for repairs.


Found the missing 420:


----------



## kopos

Vostok Amfibia Mod.
Seamen


----------



## ETA2824-2

Vostok Amphibia "Scuba Dude". The watch is one of four Russian watches in my collection:


----------



## mariomart

The Vostok 020B51 SE arrived today  after being purchased from Meranom in January.

Trying different bands, the top one is the original "muchas" Orange (feels quite chunky on the wrist), the bottom one is a 2 piece NATO with a silver/orange colour.

Which do you think looks better. I'm more favouring the NATO as it wears slimmer.


----------



## Rista

I'm usually always against NATO but 2 piece ones are fine as they wear like a normal strap and this one looks cool as well.


----------



## GMTtwotone

mariomart said:


> The Vostok 020B51 SE arrived today  after being purchased from Meranom in January.
> 
> Trying different bands, the top one is the original "muchas" Orange (feels quite chunky on the wrist), the bottom one is a 2 piece NATO with a silver/orange colour.
> 
> Which do you think looks better. I'm more favouring the NATO as it wears slimmer.
> 
> View attachment 15907470


Great looking watch! Bracelet, NATO, or rubber on dive watches!


----------



## benton629

Hard to photograph because it's so shiny.


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## thewatchadude

I like it but... green lume, really??!!


----------



## JER3

This Amphibia 170893 arrived yesterday. I like the pop of the red seconds hand against the green dial and the fact that all the hands are the correct length. The lume is pretty good too!


----------



## GMTtwotone

thewatchadude said:


> I like it but... green lume, really??!!


More of a camera issue. Doesn't look green to the naked eye.


----------



## benton629

My first Amphibia. 
I put a Bond pattern strap on it and
I haven't taken it off since it arrived Tuesday.

Ordered a custom bezel from Meranom but I still love it right out of the box.


----------



## Marius_B

420 with a wider clean bezel from a 170 case. 
Just grinded off a little bit similar to the case so that it fits with the crown.


----------



## Ligavesh

Well, I finally have my second movie watch - the Zissou!










Also, I've got an email that my 170964 Amphibia has been fixed (under warranty) and is on it's way to me, so some good news I guess....


----------



## pebe

Shiny 090 today









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WhatisGonzo




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## ETA2824-2

Today on my right wrist the Amphibia "Scuba Dude".


----------



## Ligavesh

Axelrod said:


> View attachment 15924962


nice combo


----------



## Axelrod

Beach watch. Bezel, strap and watch from komandirskie . com


----------



## davidinjackson

After more than three months shipping my first Vostok arrived today. Newest member of the club!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## benton629

Amphibia 710 on a black NATO


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## benton629




----------



## GMTtwotone

Uhuh....


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Ligavesh

So this came back repaired, hopefully no more problems with it:



















Not sure about this bezel, I wanted to put something not too flashy on it, not to take away a lot from the dial, but also something weird and asymetric looking (and something with minute markers! I need minute markers to set the minute hand exactly!)... I still need to think about it...


----------



## benton629




----------



## mariomart

Chilling the afternoon away with my little buddy EMO.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Fibs!


----------



## benton629




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## JRMTactical

My heavily modded Scuba Dude&#8230;. It was a pretty famous piece around here for a while. It's got some top notch parts on it&#8230;that bezel is from a pretty famous dude around here at one time. Anyway, it's a nice piece of work if I do say so myself.


----------



## Cafe Latte

GMTtwotone said:


>


Like the watch but the compass looks a bit naff, just my opinion. Like the strap colours.
Chris


----------



## Alfajuj

Early post-Soviet 270.634 with 2414 manual wind.


----------



## mariomart

Really Red Radio Room


----------



## TalkingClock

Here's mine with a ebay bezel.


----------



## davxls




----------



## dubhead




----------



## Ticonderoga

I just built this with bits from the watch bin and some new parts purchases:
















Details here: Amphibia "sniper dial" mod/refurb


----------



## mariomart

The Vostok Mars Dude has landed









I changed out the rather boring standard Komandirskie dash-dot bezel for a vintage Bakelite bezel to give it a little bit of retro feel to go with the graphic on the dial. I'll be putting it on a khaki seat belt nylon strap when it arrives.

This watch was a very limited release of only 10 watches, commissioned by Aramar Watches in the Netherlands.

The Vostok passport gives the model number as 420Щ01-22 (420SH01-22)


----------



## eserim

Plain bezel, komaderski hands and real cotton canvas strap from Cheap watch straps and watch band replacement (which is great apart from the keeper being a little too big - otherwise nice thick natural cnavas)


----------



## ronnypudding

mariomart said:


> The Vostok Mars Dude has landed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed out the rather boring standard Komandirskie dash-dot bezel for a vintage Bakelite bezel to give it a little bit of retro feel to go with the graphic on the dial. I'll be putting it on a khaki seat belt nylon strap when it arrives.
> 
> This watch was a very limited release of only 10 watches, commissioned by Aramar Watches in the Netherlands.
> 
> The Vostok passport gives the model number as 420Щ01-22 (420SH01-22)
> 
> View attachment 15972080


Now that's cool.
Joe


----------



## ETA2824-2

Today a more affordable Diver. In Essence it is the Fifty Fathoms of the East.
The Vostok Amphibia Scuba Dude.


----------



## columela

Here are mine: Neptune, radio room, green 170 and Batman


----------



## jimzilla

Vintage 320 Cased Mod

Complete refurb and polish of case and crystal, complete gasket set.
2416 Movement W/ Blue Screws
Black Rotor
Favinov hand set and Dial face
Meranom Large Exhibition Case Back
Arkustime Coin edge Bezel
DLW Flat SKX 007 Insert in Green
H&R Carbon Fiber 18MM Strap

This one was pretty straight foward with the exception of fitting the Bezel. I had to bevel and take off the last thread of the rear of the Crown Tube. Best regards James.


----------



## thewatchadude

Nice work... just wondering whether this "vintage 650" is a 320 (based on the 18mm strap)?


----------



## max888

My Amphibians


----------



## jimzilla

thewatchadude said:


> Nice work... just wondering whether this "vintage 650" is a 320 (based on the 18mm strap)?


Sorry you are right, I will change it, thanks watchdude.


----------



## davxls

Today I'm wearing my 470302 aged with beuty.


----------



## TalkingClock

mariomart said:


> The Vostok Mars Dude has landed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed out the rather boring standard Komandirskie dash-dot bezel for a vintage Bakelite bezel to give it a little bit of retro feel to go with the graphic on the dial. I'll be putting it on a khaki seat belt nylon strap when it arrives.
> 
> This watch was a very limited release of only 10 watches, commissioned by Aramar Watches in the Netherlands.
> 
> The Vostok passport gives the model number as 420Щ01-22 (420SH01-22)
> 
> View attachment 15972080


That's the dogs nuts.


----------



## thewatchadude

jimzilla said:


> Sorry you are right, I will change it, thanks watchdude.


Thanks. This comment was just to avoid future confusion.

Beyond the "artistic" nature of each mod--which may or may not be appealling to each of us--, I'm very impressed by the technics involved in modifying an apparent part of a watch.


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## steros

I finally recieved it. My first Amphibia. Reference nr 020481, according to my limited research.


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Mane59

Fresh of the rack! New dial, new blue second hand installed. Old USSR bezel stripped of color with aceton then repainted with Humbrol Matt "tank black" finished of with a leather nato.


----------



## jimzilla

Very nice looking , is this the watch you were asking Bezel questions about?


----------



## Mane59

jimzilla said:


> Very nice looking , is this the watch you were asking Bezel questions about?


Hey Jim!

Nah...this is my first Amphibian that I decided to give some attention. Still waiting for the parts for my minister. Got the Boris bezel on your excellent info and some really nice glass inserts. Still waitng though for them to arrive


----------



## Atlantia

mroatman said:


> The result of this myth is that lots of folks who are new to mechanical watches often don't wind their watches fully for fear of breaking the mainspring. They baby their pieces, winding only a few turns, resulting in poor runtime -- a lot of unnecessary anxiety over nothing, in my opinion.


Perfectly put!
Until recently I've always favoured electronic watches and the above summarises my anxiety about overwinding mechanical watches and my poor experience with them because of it.


----------



## dragonsamus

I replaced the bezel of my amphibia with this one. The original was too loose. Looks funny but I like it!









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Atlantia

dragonsamus said:


> I replaced the bezel of my amphibia with this one. The original was too loose. Looks funny but I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Smooth bezels look great and that one seems to be a good fit to the case.
Looks simple and stylish.
Very nice


----------



## TalkingClock

Added a smooth bezel to my 'Tankie'. Makes it look even quirkier than usual. 
I don't bother setting the date on this anymore. Can't see it anyway. It's still
one of my most accurate watches though.


----------



## marctibu

Pool Time









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Atlantia

TalkingClock said:


> Added a smooth bezel to my 'Tankie'. Makes it look even quirkier than usual.
> I don't bother setting the date on this anymore. Can't see it anyway. It's still
> one of my most accurate watches though.
> 
> View attachment 15995760
> 
> 
> View attachment 15995756


Hi Talkingclock
II imagine a lot of us have the same problem with reading the date window. It's not happening without glasses unless I stretch my arm out until it's so small that I can't read it anyway.
The clean bezel looks great on round cases like yours. Reminds me of the "Cheburashka" (UFO) or the Volcano case shapes.Which I also like


----------



## TalkingClock

Atlantia said:


> Hi Watchutalkingabt
> II imagine a lot of us have the same problem with reading the date window. It's not happening without glasses unless I stretch my arm out until it's so small that I can't read it anyway.
> The clean bezel looks great on round cases like yours. Reminds me of the "Cheburashka" (UFO) or the Volcano case shapes.Which I also like


Yeah it suits the 420 case.


----------



## Fahoo Forays

170894 with aftermarket bezel, on Strapcode Hexad bracelet.


----------



## jimzilla

Fahoo Forays said:


> 170894 with aftermarket bezel, on Strapcode Hexad bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 15996819


   Sharp looking watch!!! Fahoo Forays, congrats nice mod, James.


----------



## smartcar8

Just finished this mod in time for summer!


----------



## TalkingClock

Had a change of heart last night re my 'Tankie' with smooth bezel.










The polished case and bezel just looked too much, out of place. I decided to brush the bezel using Scotch Brite but no way that bezel was coming back off. I ruined a knife edge trying and scratched the case a little. I managed to brush the bezel in situ without scuffing the crystal but I still wasn't happy with it, so I brushed the whole watch. Waddaya all think? I think it looks awesome. It presents a strange sort of vintage look and adds 'quirkiness' in spades, to an already quirky watch. My work isn't perfect but I'm happy with it as a first attempt.


----------



## Atlantia

TalkingClock said:


> Had a change of heart last night re my 'Tankie' with smooth bezel.
> 
> View attachment 15998139
> 
> 
> The polished case and bezel just looked too much, out of place. I decided to brush the bezel using Scotch Brite but no way that bezel was coming back off. I ruined a knife edge trying and scratched the case a little. I managed to brush the bezel in situ without scuffing the crystal but I still wasn't happy with it, so I brushed the whole watch. Waddaya all think? I think it looks awesome. It presents a strange sort of vintage look and adds 'quirkiness' in spades, to an already quirky watch. My work isn't perfect but I'm happy with it as a first attempt.
> 
> View attachment 15998145
> 
> 
> View attachment 15998148
> 
> 
> View attachment 15998425


I liked it shiny, but brushed looks the business as well!


----------



## TalkingClock

Atlantia said:


> I liked it shiny, but brushed looks the business as well!


I normally like shiny but the Vostok looked odd. Too shiny almost like chrome. Hard to explain.
The brushed look seems to make the case look different somehow with the smooth bezel. It sits on the wrist like a flying saucer/UFO kinda thing. Very odd but I've been looking at it all day and I like it.


----------



## Ipse

dragonsamus said:


> I replaced the bezel of my amphibia with this one. The original was too loose. Looks funny but I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Love how this turned out...classy. What case is that? I'm going to look for one, although I thought that 5 Vostoks is enough in one collection 

My eyes are failing me, but it looks like a 710?


----------



## marctibu

Good evening









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TalkingClock

dragonsamus said:


> I replaced the bezel of my amphibia with this one. The original was too loose. Looks funny but I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Nice. Is that the 710 case?


----------



## mariomart

The elusive Golden Tankist


----------



## Marius_B




----------



## TalkingClock




----------



## TalkingClock




----------



## davxls

My Amphibia Ministry.


----------



## kopos

Back In the USSR )))


----------



## LBPolarBear

dragonsamus said:


> I replaced the bezel of my amphibia with this one. The original was too loose. Looks funny but I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


I don't think it looks funny- the smooth bezels bring a whole different look to these watches! In fact I took a file to the edge of the bigger version so it would fit on my 710....


----------



## TalkingClock

Put the GRU on it's mesh bracelet. I'm still not sold on the look of the mesh but it is nicely light and comfortable. Getting the sizing spot on is a breeze as well. It sits on the wrist much better than a NATO as well. This one doesn't 'hack' like my 420 i.e. stopping the movement with cunning tricks.


----------



## TalkingClock

LBPolarBear said:


> I don't think it looks funny- the smooth bezels bring a whole different look to these watches! In fact I took a file to the edge of the bigger version so it would fit on my 710....
> View attachment 16015555
> 
> View attachment 16015556


I like the shape of that bezel. Where did ya get it?


----------



## LBPolarBear

TalkingClock said:


> I like the shape of that bezel. Where did ya get it?


There are two stock sizes from Meranom and the other sellers. The smaller fits on all models but the bigger one doesn't (or isn't supposed to) work on the 420/120/710 cases.

This is the bigger one which came off a 170 and the amount I had to file down was surprisingly little!


----------



## TalkingClock

LBPolarBear said:


> There are two stock sizes from Meranom and the other sellers. The smaller fits on all models but the bigger one doesn't (or isn't supposed to) work on the 420/120/710 cases.
> 
> This is the bigger one which came off a 170 and the amount I had to file down was surprisingly little!


Okay I'll take a closer look at what's available. I just assumed they were all the same shape. Thanks.


----------



## marctibu

Have a great week.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kopos




----------



## Hobs




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

A box full of dudes...


----------



## benton629

stevoe said:


> A box full of dudes...
> View attachment 16032614
> View attachment 16032614


Oh goodness! My future has been shown.


----------



## Ligavesh

Changed the plane bezel _again _on the newest Pamphibia, not sure about it though:



















edit: looks a bit better when no direct sunlight:


----------



## steros

Purchased another one. Refnr 320161.


----------



## Axelrod

Latest amphibia. Change bracelet to rubber strap and komandirskie.com T1 Batman bezel.


----------



## TalkingClock

Ligavesh said:


> Changed the plane bezel _again _on the newest Pamphibia, not sure about it though:
> 
> View attachment 16032996
> 
> 
> View attachment 16032997
> 
> 
> edit: looks a bit better when no direct sunlight:
> 
> View attachment 16033224


Looks good. If ya not happy with it try a black bezel. Mat black in particular would make that green really pop.


----------



## Ligavesh

TalkingClock said:


> Looks good. If ya not happy with it try a black bezel. Mat black in particular would make that green really pop.


Thanks. I actually tried that and to my surprise it looked pretty good - but I decided to go with a 'classic' green dial - green bezel look. Might try it again with the black bezel - what else am I gonna do in my spare time  Although I've gotta say, it was quite a chore changing the bezels on this one, I'm not too excited about having to do it again...


----------



## mariomart

Swapped over to a brushed bezel on my Mars Dude today, I like it


----------



## VicAjax

Just ordered my first, one of the modded SE's from vostok-watches24.com:


----------



## cookiemonster94

My first Amphibia.
No idea what it is, the dial says self winding but it's a 2409 movement.
Somebody replaced the dial I think.
Still a bargain for 30 euros and it does its job as beater.
I might get it an automatic movement or a fitting dial.
Maybe you guys know more about its origin?


----------



## JackRabbit

My first post and first Amphibia, model 120811. Purchased from Zenitar on Ebay after reading all of the high marks he received on this forum. Thanks for the great recommendation! 19 days delivered from when I bought it, much faster than what I was expecting. Swapped the stock strap for a Barton Elite Silicone. I see why the Amphibia has such a following. I'm already looking forward to getting another.


----------



## marctibu

Welcome to Amphibian world, nice piece

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

JackRabbit said:


> My first post and first Amphibia, model 120811. Purchased from Zenitar on Ebay after reading all of the high marks he received on this forum. Thanks for the great recommendation! 19 days delivered from when I bought it, much faster than what I was expecting. Swapped the stock strap for a Barton Elite Silicone. I see why the Amphibia has such a following. I'm already looking forward to getting another.
> View attachment 16043148
> View attachment 16043139


Welcome to the F-10 comrade Jack Rabbit, remember if you have any questions or problems
please don't hesitat to ask, everyone here is willing to help!. There are very knowledgeable experts here that can help you with anything you would want to know, best regards sir, James.


----------



## Axelrod

JackRabbit said:


> My first post and first Amphibia, model 120811. Purchased from Zenitar on Ebay after reading all of the high marks he received on this forum. Thanks for the great recommendation! 19 days delivered from when I bought it, much faster than what I was expecting. Swapped the stock strap for a Barton Elite Silicone. I see why the Amphibia has such a following. I'm already looking forward to getting another.
> View attachment 16043148
> View attachment 16043139


Wear well. The first of many


----------



## kopos




----------



## MasterOfGears

Just changed Zulu to Barton silicone strap, I think I like the darker color better...


----------



## jimzilla

I like the ZULU and welcome to the F-10 comrade MasterOfGears, James.


----------



## kopos




----------



## frunobulax




----------



## jimzilla

110 Cased Mod
2416 Movement
Signed Crown
Favinov Under The Glass.
Black/Green 3-6-9-12 Dial face
Black/Green Hand Set w/Green Lume.
China Green Lume Bezel Insert.
One Second Closer Stainless Toothed Bezel.
Meranom Large Exhibition Glassback.
Plastic Bracelet from Ebay.


----------



## stevoe

Combination of an insert from a bezel T1-7 from Komandirskie.com in another lightly brushed steel T1 bezel (also from Komandirskie) on an older Meranom SE in a 020 case with a Paratrooper strap from CNS.

Enough advertising ... 😉


----------



## dragonsamus

Ipse said:


> Love how this turned out...classy. What case is that? I'm going to look for one, although I thought that 5 Vostoks is enough in one collection
> 
> My eyes are failing me, but it looks like a 710?


Yes, 710059. Sorry for the late response. Couldn't figure out on the Tapatalk app.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonsamus

LBPolarBear said:


> I don't think it looks funny- the smooth bezels bring a whole different look to these watches! In fact I took a file to the edge of the bigger version so it would fit on my 710....
> View attachment 16015555
> 
> View attachment 16015556


Wow, that bigger version looks pretty awesome. I think I'll have to pick one of those up. Which part did you file down?

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## steros

Vostok Amphibia Albatros refnr 470444
aka "Radio Room". Arrived today.


----------



## Chidling

Zdrastvujte!


----------



## LBPolarBear

dragonsamus said:


> Wow, that bigger version looks pretty awesome. I think I'll have to pick one of those up. Which part did you file down?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


@*dragonsamus *

Thanks! Here's a pic from the underside of the bezel with the filed area at the top of the pic. I tried taking pics from the side you'd see when wearing it but you couldn't really see it, that's how little that had to be filed down to keep it from touching the crown and crown tube&#8230;


----------



## dragonsamus

LBPolarBear said:


> @*dragonsamus *
> 
> Thanks! Here's a pic from the underside of the bezel with the filed area at the top of the pic. I tried taking pics from the side you'd see when wearing it but you couldn't really see it, that's how little that had to be filed down to keep it from touching the crown and crown tube&#8230;
> View attachment 16070188


Thanks for showing me this! I really appreciate it.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Newest addition









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## ITFighter

I got hooked on Amfibias
















Poslano sa mog LYA-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

LBPolarBear said:


> @*dragonsamus *
> 
> Thanks! Here's a pic from the underside of the bezel with the filed area at the top of the pic. I tried taking pics from the side you'd see when wearing it but you couldn't really see it, that's how little that had to be filed down to keep it from touching the crown and crown tube&#8230;
> View attachment 16070188


Just so you guy's know there is another way to do this so long as you know how to use a moto tool or files.
Take off the back end of the crown tube for more bezel clearance. You have to use common sense as to what bezel you can fit but if you only need a 64th of an inch or so I would say you are good to go. obviously you do not want to try this with your prized tank watch with box and papers, a mod watch yes. I cannot stress enough that you have to be competent in your ability to remove the material on the crown tube as not to booger your watch.
The first picture is befour and the second picture is after.
best regards, James.


----------



## mariomart




----------



## OCSleeper

On this build I swapped the silver hands I initially installed with some black hands, I believe it was Jimzilla who mentioned it would look good with the black hands. The hands I purchased also came with a black seconds hand that has a much shorter tube than the red second hand. Can someone tell me which movement will accept that smaller tubed second hand?

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chidling

Škoda 706 and Amphibia 710919


----------



## mariomart




----------



## jimzilla

OCSleeper said:


> On this build I swapped the silver hands I initially installed with some black hands, I believe it was Jimzilla who mentioned it would look good with the black hands. The hands I purchased also came with a black seconds hand that has a much shorter tube than the red second hand. Can someone tell me which movement will accept that smaller tubed second hand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would put a long black seconds hand on it from Favinov.


----------



## TimepieceTom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chidling




----------



## SimonCK

Hey Chidling - that's a very nice no date scuba dude on the red strap, comrade. That dial looks really good without a date window. 
I wish i'd chosen a no date model (i have the regular 059 blue date scuba dude), i can never be bothered to set the date but then it annoys me every time i glance at the face and see the wrong date.


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlantia

ITFighter said:


> I got hooked on Amfibias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog LYA-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


Hi ITFighter,
What is that on the watch?


----------



## ITFighter

Atlantia said:


> Hi ITFighter,
> What is that on the watch?


A dead cricket cacoon 

Poslano sa mog LYA-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Atlantia

ITFighter said:


> A dead cricket cacoon
> 
> Poslano sa mog LYA-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


Lol!!!


----------



## jimzilla

ITFighter said:


> A dead cricket cacoon
> 
> Poslano sa mog LYA-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


Looks like that could be some good eaten!!! ....


----------



## Chidling

SimonCK said:


> Hey Chidling - that's a very nice no date scuba dude on the red strap, comrade. That dial looks really good without a date window.
> I wish i'd chosen a no date model (i have the regular 059 blue date scuba dude), i can never be bothered to set the date but then it annoys me every time i glance at the face and see the wrong date.


After having one or two amphibias with date, I buy only the no-date versions


----------



## Chidling




----------



## Chidling

Orange Barkas and blue Amphibia


----------



## [email protected]

SimonCK said:


> Hey Chidling - that's a very nice no date scuba dude on the red strap, comrade. That dial looks really good without a date window.
> I wish i'd chosen a no date model (i have the regular 059 blue date scuba dude), i can never be bothered to set the date but then it annoys me every time i glance at the face and see the wrong date.


When I choose to wear one with the date window, I commit to wearing it several days in a row.


----------



## Chidling




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## larand

My latest: 710059 with the stock bezel swapped for a dot-dash bezel and a Forstner Komfit bracelet fitted.
















Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## OCSleeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCSleeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travex




----------



## JonS1967

mariomart said:


> View attachment 16077501


That's a great looking watch&#8230; and the mesh is a perfect choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Chidling said:


> View attachment 16078338


Great watch&#8230; and photo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## K-19

Early green iridescent Scuba Dude with stamped numerals.


----------



## Ipse




----------



## Ipse

Chidling said:


> View attachment 16094585


Why am I the only one that can't find a nice state brass bezel for my blue Zissou.


----------



## Chidling

Because you do it now. I did it several years ago when they were available. I also dechromed some brass bezels,now they are made off stainless steel.


----------



## SimonCK

Lots of really nice Amphibia recently comrades, thanks for posting the pics. I notice many are the 710 case, my personal favourite.


----------



## Victorv




----------



## Chidling




----------



## Chidling




----------



## jimzilla

Got this one cleaned up today


----------



## Atlantia

Victorv said:


>


I'm always wary of gold and silver mixed, but that looks amazing!


----------



## steros

I wish&#8230;








Rare vintage soviet diver watch Vostok Amphibian lugs on cover 2414A USSR, 1980s | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rare vintage soviet diver watch Vostok Amphibian lugs on cover 2414A USSR, 1980s at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Victorv

Atlantia said:


> I'm always wary of gold and silver mixed, but that looks amazing!


Thank you so much comrade


----------



## Ligavesh

steros said:


> I wish&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rare vintage soviet diver watch Vostok Amphibian lugs on cover 2414A USSR, 1980s | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rare vintage soviet diver watch Vostok Amphibian lugs on cover 2414A USSR, 1980s at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Yeah I've been eyeing that one too  Maybe some day, if I get crazy enough - it is a rare model - but not in the near future
That seller is very expensive, but all of his watches look mint.


----------



## DC Lavman

Good on leather; good on NATO.


----------



## jimzilla

Mr Sub With A Boris Bezel


----------



## Victorv

060


----------



## jimzilla

Ligavesh said:


> Yeah I've been eyeing that one too  Maybe some day, if I get crazy enough - it is a rare model - but not in the near future
> That seller is very expensive, but all of his watches look mint.


Looks like a prototype watch, no paperwork??? for that kind of money I think I would pass
but very cool looking!


----------



## Ligavesh

jimzilla said:


> Looks like a prototype watch, no paperwork??? for that kind of money I think I would pass
> but very cool looking!


Nah, it's in a catalogue, I've seen it, I'll post a picture when I find the time.


----------



## mariomart

Ligavesh said:


> Nah, it's in a catalogue, I've seen it, I'll post a picture when I find the time.


I've got PLENTY of time @Ligavesh 🤪 so I post it for you 

From the 1990 Vostok/Tento catalog.


----------



## travex




----------



## Arkenik

Vostok Amphibia SE


----------



## travex




----------



## Chidling




----------



## mariomart

"Hello, I'm Mister Ed"

Not often seen, the white/cream dialled Amphibia Antimagnetic Horse dialled Type 320


----------



## AmandaRT77

This is the third Vostok Amphibia I have bought in 18 months. The price point is low enough that I can indulge myself with more than one watch face and this is my more "classical" one. The other has a Soviet sub on it. What I also have are almost two dozen watch straps (NATO, silicon, bracelet style) for my Vostoks so I could go for two months without repeating the same watch-strap combo!


----------



## travex




----------



## Chidling




----------



## travex




----------



## fargelios




----------



## Toolmantexas

710


----------



## travex




----------



## travex




----------



## DartzIRL

Neptune arrived during the week. Regrettably, it's just that bit too small for me so I'm trying to find someone to hand it over to (The person it was originally for declined - they didn't have capacity to care for it or use it)

It does look fancy - with some chrome trim on the indices so it might find a home as something a bit more flash for when the Komandirskie I have may not be appropriate. It's kind of showey and shiney with a lot of contrast that really stands out. It's got that 1960's vibe. It does manage to look fancy and reminds of GMT's by other companies - while still having its own vibe and style and doing its own unique thing

Otherwise, it's noticeably louder when running and winding than my Komandirskie - and I've no idea why.

I managed to scratch the chrome by folding the 1st link in the wrong direction like a cabbage.

And, of course, Neptune's Guts


----------



## travex




----------



## jimzilla

One of my older mods


----------



## travex




----------



## Shockwave




----------



## AmandaRT77

By the way, I noticed that my Amphibia was usually running about +48 spd and at first I just kept degaussing it with the degausser I bought, thinking it was being constantly magnetised by my laptop, phone, etc. But this did not really help, plus how is that a long term solution? So I bit the bullet and bought a watch case back opener (for a few bucks only) and, with bated breath, opened up my Vostok. I followed this guide here: 




I did this last night, so it has only been about 12 hours, but it seems to be running to about +6spd only now. Woohoo!


----------



## travex




----------



## jimzilla

AmandaRT77 said:


> By the way, I noticed that my Amphibia was usually running about +48 spd and at first I just kept degaussing it with the degausser I bought, thinking it was being constantly magnetised by my laptop, phone, etc. But this did not really help, plus how is that a long term solution? So I bit the bullet and bought a watch case back opener (for a few bucks only) and, with bated breath, opened up my Vostok. I followed this guide here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this last night, so it has only been about 12 hours, but it seems to be running to about +6spd only now. Woohoo!



What type of demagnetizer are you using? the blue China one or the white one with the oval in the middle?
white one with the oval in the middle is much better. FYI, James.


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## MasterOfGears




----------



## AmandaRT77

travex said:


>


This dial, bezel and strap go really well together! Nicely captured!


----------



## AmandaRT77

jimzilla said:


> What type of demagnetizer are you using? the blue China one or the white one with the oval in the middle?
> white one with the oval in the middle is much better. FYI, James.


I am using the blue one. It may require a couple more rounds but it does work.


----------



## AmandaRT77

By the way: my regulated Vostok Amphibia is now running at about +4spd, down from about +48spd. I nudged the regulating lever about 1mm to 1.5mm anti-clockwise for this. I love that it is now super accurate. However, this accuracy oddly enough only works if I am wearing the watch. If I take it off and leave it in my watch case, it runs fast at +20spd. Weird. I wonder if that is normal: do watches run more accurately on the wrist than off?


----------



## Chidling




----------



## travex




----------



## jimzilla

AmandaRT77 said:


> By the way: my regulated Vostok Amphibia is now running at about +4spd, down from about +48spd. I nudged the regulating lever about 1mm to 1.5mm anti-clockwise for this. I love that it is now super accurate. However, this accuracy oddly enough only works if I am wearing the watch. If I take it off and leave it in my watch case, it runs fast at +20spd. Weird. I wonder if that is normal: do watches run more accurately on the wrist than off?


Typically a watch will slow down over time of wearing it regularly, I usually shoot for 6-8 SPD
A time grapher comes in handy for not only timing the watch but you can find what position to put it in when not wearing it so it loses the least amount of SPD.


----------



## AmandaRT77

jimzilla said:


> Typically a watch will slow down over time of wearing it regularly, I usually shoot for 6-8 SPD
> A time grapher comes in handy for not only timing the watch but you can find what position to put it in when not wearing it so it loses the least amount of SPD.


You mean a mechanical watch, right? Not an automatic? I would imagine an automatic watch being worn constantly would keep the same rate of time.


----------



## Odessa200

AmandaRT77 said:


> You mean a mechanical watch, right? Not an automatic? I would imagine an automatic watch being worn constantly would keep the same rate of time.


automatic watch is a mechanical watch. I think you means ‘manual’. Anyway, here, if I got what @jimzilla is saying, the question is not about 1 day of use. Over time means: over long period of time.

But back to the question at hand: can a watch be more accurate while used than on a desk? Of course it can. Mostly this can be explained by positional error: watch has different rate (precision) in different positions. This is why expensive watches are adjusted in many positions. Cheap watches are not adjusted at all. If you intend to use a watch, how ot runs on a table is irrelevant. Daily (or weekly or monthly) average error is all that matters. If watch is completely unpredictable then there is nothing you can do (until you fix it and make it predictable) . If the watch runs fast (or slow) approximately same amount of seconds every day under your typical use then you can easily improve the situation buy adjusting the balance regulator. This is what pretty much every person can do. But there still be issues: your weekdays (when you sit in the office) are different from your weekends (when you go out), etc, etc. The more advanced watchmaker will poise the balance, adjust the balance screws, move the jewels, polish pivots to a aching optimum precision IN ALL the different watch position (dial up, down, crown left, right, etc). These procedures require skill, knowledge, tools and hence expensive. With enough ‘tuning’ a Vostok can outperform (at least for some time) much better watches. Will flit last forever? Nope. The quality of materials and ‘build in’ precision still matters. For a watch that costs 150$, ocasional moving the balance regulator to get to single digits error per day is what I think makes sense. Pushing envelope further chasing a sub-seccond error: waste of time and money.


----------



## JonS1967

travex said:


>


Handsome watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmandaRT77

Odessa200 said:


> automatic watch is a mechanical watch. I think you means ‘manual’. Anyway, here, if I got what @jimzilla is saying, the question is not about 1 day of use. Over time means: over long period of time.
> 
> But back to the question at hand: can a watch be more accurate while used than on a desk? Of course it can. Mostly this can be explained by positional error: watch has different rate (precision) in different positions. This is why expensive watches are adjusted in many positions. Cheap watches are not adjusted at all. If you intend to use a watch, how ot runs on a table is irrelevant. Daily (or weekly or monthly) average error is all that matters. If watch is completely unpredictable then there is nothing you can do (until you fix it and make it predictable) . If the watch runs fast (or slow) approximately same amount of seconds every day under your typical use then you can easily improve the situation buy adjusting the balance regulator. This is what pretty much every person can do. But there still be issues: your weekdays (when you sit in the office) are different from your weekends (when you go out), etc, etc. The more advanced watchmaker will poise the balance, adjust the balance screws, move the jewels, polish pivots to a aching optimum precision IN ALL the different watch position (dial up, down, crown left, right, etc). These procedures require skill, knowledge, tools and hence expensive. With enough ‘tuning’ a Vostok can outperform (at least for some time) much better watches. Will flit last forever? Nope. The quality of materials and ‘build in’ precision still matters. For a watch that costs 150$, occasional moving the balance regulator to get to single digits error per day is what I think makes sense. Pushing envelope further chasing a sub-seccond error: waste of time and money.


Whoa, thanks for the detailed explanation and education! And yes, I meant mechanical; whoops!

But I really appreciate the information you have shared. I am constantly learning just how little I know about a mechanical watch's internal workings and the myriad factors that may affect its accuracy in keeping time. I actually have OCD and used to keep my digital (or quartz analogue) watches to the atomic clock's time.But the beauty of a battery-less watch and the smooth sweeping second hand has captured me.I have come to terms that I cannot now confidently know the correct time to the exact second and the above information has made me less uncomfortable with the +/- error in my mechanicals.


----------



## Chidling




----------



## travex




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chidling




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Chidling




----------



## travex




----------



## Toolmantexas

travex said:


>


What bezel and insert is on that bad boy?!


----------



## Toolmantexas

710 on Bond nato:


----------



## travex

Toolmantexas said:


> What bezel and insert is on that bad boy?!


This one








Vostok Amphibia 720 PVD Universal Bezel


Russian Vostok Amphibia 720 PVD Universal Bezel can be purchased at official retailer of Vostok Watch-Makers Inc




meranom.com


----------



## Chidling




----------



## spireitman

Today's beauty !









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolmantexas

travex said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 720 PVD Universal Bezel
> 
> 
> Russian Vostok Amphibia 720 PVD Universal Bezel can be purchased at official retailer of Vostok Watch-Makers Inc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meranom.com


Thank you! 

Does it only fit 720 case?


----------



## Rista

No, it fits all common cases.


----------



## travex




----------



## travex




----------



## brandon\




----------



## Chidling




----------



## travex




----------



## Chidling




----------



## MattBrace

jimzilla said:


> Looks like a prototype watch, no paperwork??? for that kind of money I think I would pass
> but very cool looking!











Vostok "Lugs on the Bum"


A few weeks ago i was lucky enough to pick up a NOS Vostok 250 case only, sadly these are increasingly rare to find complete but I took the chance. I have installed a no date transitional era scuba dial for now and I must say I think it goes well, perhaps one day I will find the correct dial...




www.watchuseek.com





Cheers...


----------



## spireitman

Vostok Amphibia 420509









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## travex




----------



## Chidling




----------



## mrwomble

travex said:


>


Lumed bezel? Nice! Where's that from?


----------



## Chidling

mrwomble said:


> Lumed bezel? Nice! Where's that from?











Show your Amphibias! Part 2


You mean a mechanical watch, right? Not an automatic? I would imagine an automatic watch being worn constantly would keep the same rate of time. automatic watch is a mechanical watch. I think you means ‘manual’. Anyway, here, if I got what @jimzilla is saying, the question is not about 1 day...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## robertkostner

Different stages of my Vostok Amphibia 120849


































Actually like the look at stage 2 more than stage 3, but can't go back now


----------



## mrwomble

Chidling said:


> Show your Amphibias! Part 2
> 
> 
> You mean a mechanical watch, right? Not an automatic? I would imagine an automatic watch being worn constantly would keep the same rate of time. automatic watch is a mechanical watch. I think you means ‘manual’. Anyway, here, if I got what @jimzilla is saying, the question is not about 1 day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Lumed AND PVD???
Even better!


----------



## SimonCK

My pair of Scuba Dudes. 
710059 
710660.059 special from Vostok-Watches24.

I've changed crowns on both and also matted the case tops and jingly jangly bracelet with very fine sandpaper but left the case sides polished. My eyes can't handle a fully polished 710 case in daylight!

Got to say that i love the no-date version. Tempted to get a black no date version too.


----------



## Shockwave

SimonCK said:


> View attachment 16174534
> 
> 
> My pair of Scuba Dudes.
> 710059
> 710660.059 special from Vostok-Watches24.
> 
> I've changed crowns on both and also matted the case tops and jingly jangly bracelet with very fine sandpaper but left the case sides polished. My eyes can't handle a fully polished 710 case in daylight!
> 
> Got to say that i love the no-date version. Tempted to get a black no date version too.



Love that blue scuba dude no date dial with the numerals!! they still available?


----------



## SimonCK

Shockwave said:


> Love that blue scuba dude no date dial with the numerals!! they still available?


Thank you, yes i believe they're available, link below to the Special Editions section on Vostok Watches 24:
https://www.vostok-watches24.com/e-home/e-sondermodelle/


----------



## Chidling




----------



## kopos




----------



## travex




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocco

New bezel just arrived. I have to tighten it up a bit, but I love it already!


----------



## travex




----------



## travex




----------



## Toolmantexas

710


----------



## DB Broward

Arkenik said:


> Vostok Amphibia SE


BEAUTIFUL! Both of them. Which model #s are those? (I can't seem to find those exact Amphibia SEs at the online shops.) Or did you build them yourself?
Does the hour hand actually circle the dial only once per 24 hours as the dial implies?
Great stuff.


----------



## Arkenik

They are from Meranom shop.
Both of this watch was made in 420 case.
I simply recased them to 650 (black dial) and 710 (white dial) cases and changed the bezels.
Movement 2431 - hour hand makes full circle at 24 hours. 
They are currently unavailable at Meranom store. But quite often may appear for ordering









Часы Восток Амфибия 720B06


Наручные механические Часы Восток Амфибия SE 720B06. Механизм 2431 с автоподзаводом. Автоподзавод обеспечивает отсутствие необходимости завода наручных часов при постоянном ношении. Запас хода при полном заводе, не менее:31 час. Также есть ручной завод -т.е. можно вручную завести часы,




meranom.com













Часы Восток Амфибия 720B05


Наручные механические Часы Восток Амфибия SE 720B05. Механизм 2431 с автоподзаводом. Автоподзавод обеспечивает отсутствие необходимости завода наручных часов при постоянном ношении. Запас хода при полном заводе, не менее:31 час. Также есть ручной завод -т.е. можно вручную завести часы,




meranom.com


----------



## Ligavesh

Not mine, but I saw it: 420270 in new Russian war movie "Sky" (why had I written "War" before?):










Now all of you have to get a new classic Vostok that was in a movie


----------



## VicAjax

First day with my first Vostok.


----------



## DB Broward

Arkenik said:


> They are from Meranom shop.


Thank you for the info. And, again, nice work!


----------



## larand

Ligavesh said:


> Now all of you have to get a new classic Vostok that was in a movie


Already got one. 









Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## spireitman

Komandirskie K-35









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

larand said:


> Already got one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @vta_watch


Yeah, yeah, got it too, but now you have to get the 420270 as well 

Also, the movie is called 'Sky', don't know why I'd written 'War' at first.


----------



## Axelrod

VicAjax said:


> First day with my first Vostok.
> View attachment 16188691
> 
> View attachment 16188693
> 
> View attachment 16188694


It starts with 1 Vic....  Looks really good with the shark mesh


----------



## VicAjax

Axelrod said:


> It starts with 1 Vic....  Looks really good with the shark mesh


Oh yeah I’m already plotting my next purchase. Shipping from Russia takes long enough that my wife will think I’m moderating myself.


----------



## player_one

eBay beater that I am really fond of.


----------



## travex




----------



## spireitman

Today's offering 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## travex




----------



## RAJJP

player_one said:


> View attachment 16190743
> 
> 
> eBay beater that I am really fond of.


I join in from across the globe. They are quit lovely.


----------



## travex




----------



## PDAdict

travex said:


>


I like the strap. Can you tell where I buy it? Thanks


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## travex

PDAdict said:


> I like the strap. Can you tell where I buy it? Thanks


It's XII (12" in length) heavy nato from natostrapco.com, not sure if still available.

Hope also "Amfibia" pics are allowed in this thread.


----------



## PDAdict

travex said:


> It's XII (12" in length) heavy nato from natostrapco.com, not sure if still available.
> 
> Hope also "Amfibia" pics are allowed in this thread.


Thanks friend. I already saw them.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## travex




----------



## Rista




----------



## spireitman

Rista said:


> View attachment 16200817


Really like the colour combination with this one. Nice ! 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## travex




----------



## Chidling




----------



## VicAjax

Chidling said:


> View attachment 16202609


Nice.. what bezel/insert is this?


----------



## Chidling

This one









Vostok Amphibia Universal Bezel Dark Grey 3D Indexes


Vostok Amphibia Universal Bezel Dark Grey 3D Indexes




meranom.com


----------



## travex




----------



## Rista




----------



## travex




----------



## Rtwolfe

My favorite vostok. Got lucky. The 170891 on Meranom had stock. Added a strap from AliExpress - NENG NATO black beige.

Love the watch. The look works as casual or semi dressy. It’s a diver so you can wash dishes, shower, etc and not worry. Scratched the crystal but a little polywatch cleared it. And it has lume! Plus the bezel is more substantial and is tight enough to keep the index pointer in place. 
Basically, i never take it off.


----------



## Ipse

I've only brushed the bezel and changed the strap for now. Definitely a quirky watch with a quirky history.


----------



## Fergfour

Rtwolfe said:


> My favorite vostok. Got lucky. The 170891 on Meranom had stock.
> View attachment 16222769


FYI, both Komandirskie.com and vostokinc.com have the same model in stock. Also the blue and green dial versions.


----------



## Shockwave

travex said:


>



is this a custom bezel? What model is this one?


----------



## jimzilla

Is It this one Shockwave?

Vostok Amphibia 720 PVD Universal Bezel


----------



## travex

Amphibia 120512 & Vostok Amphibia 720 PVD Universal Bezel


----------



## Shockwave

Ahhhh yes! Thank you both!


----------



## SimonCK

It's a very good looking bezel. Does anyone know how durable the PVD coating is?


----------



## Fergfour

I have a couple of the PVD bezels but I’m not about to test how durable they are. Based on my experience with PVD in general, I’d expect it to scratch if you hit it against a door handle or something.


----------



## jimzilla

Yes PVD does scratch and rub off, I carry a 9MM and the slide is custom coated in PVD and has almost been rubbed off where it makes contact with the holster. The coating on the slide is probably thicker than what is on a bezel.


----------



## haha

Stumbled on the Golem while hiking in the Czech mountains yesterday


----------



## jimzilla

Comrade haha I am sorry to hear of the grave accident of the watch, It looks like it is beyond repair, I am sure you will be parting out the watch. I would like to call first dibs on the tank case back..... best regards, James.


----------



## haha

jimzilla said:


> Comrade haha I am sorry to hear of the grave accident of the watch, It looks like it is beyond repair, I am sure you will be parting out the watch. I would like to call first dibs on the tank case back..... best regards, James.


Ha, Ha, you're really obsessed with this tank case back 
I actually plan to replace it by a flat one after disassembling the auto mechanism, but i'll keep it to be able to put it back in the future.


----------



## jimzilla

I am sure you will my friend......... 
have a good one haha.


----------



## ck2k01

Been thinking about this mod for awhile (if an Amphibia SE GMT and Komandirskie 650 GMT had a baby). Recently splurged on the SE 090 from Meranom to be able to do it.










May still tweak the crown, rotor, and rotor screw. But I’m happy with the major part (movement/dial/handset) being done.

Love that aggressive 650 case. 










Now just about 7 other half done mods to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Nice looking watch ck2k01....


----------



## ck2k01

jimzilla said:


> Nice looking watch ck2k01....


Many !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

I have an SE to show


----------



## Deity42

Ordered this 710 as a parts watch. Meranom sent me the wrong dial, but whatever, don't hate it, may swap it out anyway. Decided to wear it as-is until the rest of my parts come from Peter in a few weeks. Even sized the crummy bracelet lol.


----------



## SimonCK

Good to see some nice 710 models fellow comrades, my favourite case.
I like the hands on that SE model. 

I fitted the nasty stock bracelet a couple of weeks ago (to which I had given an equally nasty matted finish) and shock horror- it's really comfortable, but the clasp does feel terrible quality. It's like one of those really cheap nasty hot dogs sold from a roadside van which are delicious when you need calories!


----------



## Chidling




----------



## RAJJP

Well it a Amphibia case. It's my diy autumn watch. Still need to take the time to brush the case, but I strangely enjoy the high gloss.


----------



## Ligavesh

Just need to tighten up the bezel, it's pretty loose on this case:


----------



## SimonCK

Very nice Ligavesh. Is that the bezel from the Lunar Dude project?


----------



## Ligavesh

SimonCK said:


> Very nice Ligavesh. Is that the bezel from the Lunar Dude project?


Thanks! Yeah, the watch itself has been modified with better lume, baught it on the local classifieds, than I thought the Luna Dude bezel that meranom was selling would look good on it.


----------



## ck2k01

Ligavesh said:


> Thanks! Yeah, the watch itself has been modified with better lume, baught it on the local classifieds, than I thought the Luna Dude bezel that meranom was selling would look good on it.


Looks killer 

Grabbed one of those bezels myself as something to have around for a future build. (Too bad that project fell through as it was looking pretty rad.)

I’ve been keeping my  that the Batmans will get restocked at some point. As I can’t quite bring myself to pay the preowned mark up for the odd one on the bay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave




----------



## travex




----------



## ck2k01

NWA for me: vintage 420 Amphibia with star-at-12 dial.

It had been awhile since I had a 420, and I decided to opt for something different than the dude this time around. 

This dial, perhaps slightly risqué, had been speaking to me for a while, so I was glad to find a pretty clean 420 example with it.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

I had purchased this one some time ago. It was actually one of Pers184 personal watches.
I found out when I had asked him questions about the watch.
It has been serviced and re lumed he included an extra custom bezel made by him as well.
It runs very well and sold it at a reasonable price as well.


----------



## Chidling




----------



## Chidling




----------



## Rista




----------



## Ligavesh

Rista said:


> View attachment 16302268


Nice, might do the same with mine, I was never quite satisfied with the look.


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> I had purchased this one some time ago. It was actually one of Pers184 personal watches.
> I found out when I had asked him questions about the watch.
> It has been serviced and re lumed he included an extra custom bezel made by him as well.
> It runs very well and sold it at a reasonable price as well.
> View attachment 16280045
> View attachment 16280046
> View attachment 16280047


It's got to the stage I can recognise your arm


----------



## jimzilla

Yes, it is a bit rumpled up like an old dried sausage


----------



## Toolmantexas

Rista said:


> View attachment 16302268


Can you share the model and any mods done. That is a gorgeous piece.


----------



## Rista

Toolmantexas said:


> Can you share the model and any mods done. That is a gorgeous piece.


Amphibia SE 710B46S Icebreaker with Meranom 555 bezel and Meranom bracelet with fitting endlinks. The endlinks cannot be bought anymore for this watch though as 710 case is different now and new ones won't fit.


----------



## steros

My first 1190 ”tonneau”, second generation Amphibia. Ref.nr. 1190728, maybe the first dial version of the 1190 launched in 1979, it is shown with this dial in the 1979 and 1983 Vostok catalogues. Hands are corroded, especially the seconds hand. Very nice dial. Domed crown harvested from another broken donor watch. Homemade strap out of a cheap 18 mm cargo strap.


----------



## Shockwave




----------



## jimzilla

Oldie but a goodie!


----------



## mariomart

I had a go at making an open-heart Amphibia.

Parts used: Gold plated Vostok 2433 open-heart movement, Vostok Amphibia 555 dial modified with open-heart, Vostok Amphibia gilt hand set, Vostok Amphibia crystal with gilt tension ring, Vostok Amphibia 090 case, Vostok Amphibia caseback with big Sapphire lens, Vostok Amphibia clean bezel 01K3, Vostok black leather band with white stitching.

So every part used is a genuine Vostok part.


----------



## max888




----------



## discosmiter

My current favourite ...










Sent from my SM-A525F using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

2409 MOD


----------



## Sturmansk

BBC with jet and Russian colors


----------



## Firecrafter

Got my lightly modded Vostok 420959 on the Vostok mesh bracelet today.


----------



## andyals

Amfibia 
Love this thing.


----------



## jimzilla

This is a mod I did a bezel change on.


----------



## Sturmansk

Silver dial with KGB symbol


----------



## CandyHands

Some fascinating watches here.


----------



## jimzilla

Fibia 2415
















Mod with Bootleg Dial


----------



## SimonCK

Tasty piece comrade Jimzilla! I know you said it's a bootleg dial but it looks great.


----------



## Sturmansk

Some jets with parachute and stripes


----------



## jimzilla

One of my early mods.


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> One of my early mods.
> 
> View attachment 16350349


Nice and simple. Lovely.


----------



## stevoe

Today on my wrist, this one...










Best wishes,
Stephan


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Mis Post


----------



## jimzilla

jimzilla said:


> Mis Post


You are funny Kotsov .....


----------



## jimzilla

One of my prehistoric Amphibia Mods, the pictures look prehistoric as well.








I actually had most of my hair back then!


----------



## Sturmansk

COMMANDOS with stripes and Russian Eagle


----------



## Sturmansk

Russian flag and eagle


----------



## TheSecret




----------



## Sturmansk

Black diver dude dial


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Sturmansk

Structured green dial


----------



## ej0rge

Probably a frankenwatch?


----------



## joeblandx

Arrived yesterday...










_120 case with black Universal bezel on 20mm single-pass NATO (squeezed in) on 6.5" wrist._


----------



## mariomart

The Luna Dude wearing an Amphibia 710 case 🤪


----------



## jimzilla

Super Tank.


----------



## SimonCK

Nice tank jimzilla, the strap and lumed bezel compliment it very well.
If it was no-date it would be perfect to me, anyone know if vostok makes a no-date tank dial?


----------



## jimzilla

I have seen a picture of an old Komanderskie with out a date window and the only other one is a china knock off I purchased thinking it was real. Actually not a bad Franken.


----------



## Sturmansk

Ship silhouette, ripples and red star


----------



## Rista




----------



## jimzilla

2409 Mod.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Chidling




----------



## rahulg

Rista said:


> View attachment 16302268


My LORD these new 710 models are beyond gorgeous!


----------



## Simon




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Chidling




----------



## travex




----------



## Chidling




----------



## drdas007

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Chidling




----------



## Chidling

View attachment 16378644


----------



## haha




----------



## travex




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## travex




----------



## JonS1967

Firecrafter said:


> Got my lightly modded Vostok 420959 on the Vostok mesh bracelet today.
> View attachment 16331029


Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

travex said:


>


That’s a great dial, bezel and case combo! Very sharp’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Chidling said:


> View attachment 16375819
> 
> 
> View attachment 16375821
> 
> 
> View attachment 16375823
> 
> 
> View attachment 16375826


Looks great on mesh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Big Cuddles




----------



## jimzilla

Big Cuddles said:


> View attachment 16391199


By the way Big Cuddles Welcome to the F-10 and don't be shy to ask any questions we are all here to help.
We are one big family here, best regards, James.


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## travex




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## travex




----------



## travex




----------



## Kotsov

travex said:


>


What could I swap for the knife


----------



## chesterworks

Removed the rotor/bridge to squeeze on the slimmed-down caseback.










Lots of bezel inspiration in this thread. Might have to hunt for a lumed one.


----------



## ido23131

wrong date, don't care 
View attachment 16413465


----------



## jimzilla

ido23131 said:


> wrong date, don't care
> View attachment 16413465


I do not care about the date as well, I cannot read it with out my glasses anyway
I just post stock pic's as I know what I will wear each day.


----------



## haha

Kotsov said:


> What could I swap for the knife


It's a Mikov, probably a Predator Stonewash. Mikov is an old german czech knife manufacturer. If you'd like one : Mikov


----------



## travex

Correct, it's Predator N690 automatic knife. 
And you can swap it for money.


----------



## Shockwave




----------



## travex

Admin Edit, from our rules: _8. *Images in post*s, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing *firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## JonS1967

travex said:


>


That’s a great bezel/dial/case combo! Very sharp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

travex said:


> Correct, it's Predator N690 automatic knife.
> And you can swap it for money.


If only I could. Illegal over here.


----------



## haha

Kotsov said:


> If only I could. Illegal over here.


Then you can get at least a Rybička (Little fish) from them, the first knife of every czech kid.


----------



## jimzilla

Kotsov said:


> If only I could. Illegal over here.


I live in Florida, we are one of the most liberal states in the country when it comes to guns and knifes.
We are just a bunch of redneck heathens here in Florida! 
I collect Microtech knifes and Italian switch blades.


----------



## Axelrod

travex said:


> Correct, it's Predator N690 automatic knife.
> And you can swap it for money.


Hey Travex, can you please tell me where you got the nato strap from. It looks quality.


----------



## Kotsov

haha said:


> Then you can get at least a Rybička (Little fish) from them, the first knife of every czech kid.


Yes I've seen them.

I was given a locking knife by my father in the very late 60s and carried it everywhere.

I'm can't do that now as it would be illegal.

I'm pretty sure I'm at least as responsible now as was then but not in the eyes of the law.


----------



## travex

Axelrod said:


> Hey Travex, can you please tell me where you got the nato strap from. It looks quality.


So called Z5 XII from natostrapco.com, I have bought it in sale few years ago.



Kotsov said:


> Yes I've seen them.
> 
> I was given a locking knife by my father in the very late 60s and carried it everywhere.
> 
> I'm can't do that now as it would be illegal.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm at least as responsible now as was then but not in the eyes of the law.


Hmm, Crocodile Dundee does not approve it.


----------



## Kotsov

travex said:


> So called Z5 XII from natostrapco.com, I have bought it in sale few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, Crocodile Dundee does not approve it.


Not surprised. Its teeny weeny.

But still illegal.


----------



## Axelrod

travex said:


> So called Z5 XII from natostrapco.com, I have bought it in sale few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, Crocodile Dundee does not approve it.


Thanks Travex


----------



## Sturmansk

Helicopter on black dial


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Sturmansk

Horse on black dial


----------



## SimonCK

Swapped bezel from teal to silver AM-Diver to change the look.


----------



## JonS1967

SimonCK said:


> Swapped bezel from teal to silver AM-Diver to change the look.
> View attachment 16434928
> View attachment 16434933


That silver bezel is perfect for your watch, great combo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish

My first Amphibian and first Vostok.


----------



## Mechanicalman

Nice 170, BigBlueFish!


----------



## Calumets

My first scuba dude...


----------



## Oakenfield

Not my photo, I received it yesterday from a user from a Spanish forum, so this is his picture. I'm really enjoying it, he did a great job with this mod. He also makes custom leather straps, and this is one of them. While simple, it's incredibly comfy and fits the "field diver" style really well.


----------



## jimzilla

Kotsov said:


> Yes I've seen them.
> 
> I was given a locking knife by my father in the very late 60s and carried it everywhere.
> 
> I'm can't do that now as it would be illegal.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm at least as responsible now as was then but not in the eyes of the law.


Have you ever seen a Microtech knive Kotsov? IMO they are some of the finest 
American made knives.

OTF – Microtech Knives


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> Have you ever seen a Microtech knive Kotsov? IMO they are some of the finest
> American made knives.
> 
> OTF – Microtech Knives


I've seen them but not in person. Would love one. Appreciate the link, I'll have a look through while I'm at work.

I like pocket knives as much as watches. I've a 2021 Remington/GEC prospector in my pocket atm


----------



## SimonCK

Calumets said:


> My first scuba dude...


Very nice, a classic scuba dude. Bonus points for correct date too!
Mine only shows the correct date once per month 😄


----------



## SimonCK

Oakenfield said:


> Not my photo, I received it yesterday from a user from a Spanish forum, so this is his picture. I'm really enjoying it, he did a great job with this mod. He also makes custom leather straps, and this is one of them. While simple, it's incredibly comfy and fits the "field diver" style really well.


That is gorgeous Comrade Oakenfield, any idea of the dial reference please?


----------



## Sturmansk

Coca Cola white dial with flags


----------



## Oakenfield

SimonCK said:


> That is gorgeous Comrade Oakenfield, any idea of the dial reference please?


Thanks!
It's from Favinov: Favinov manufacture


----------



## jimzilla

Kotsov said:


> I've seen them but not in person. Would love one. Appreciate the link, I'll have a look through while I'm at work.
> 
> I like pocket knives as much as watches. I've a 2021 Remington/GEC prospector in my pocket atm


Be four I got into watches I was into guns and knives, mainly Italian switch blades and Russian CZ 9MM pistols,
a few Microtech knives, and I say a few as they are ungodly expensive. You can purchase a hand gun for what you pay for most Microtech knives! It Is kind of a shame we can't pose our watches with guns and knives as a lot of the watches are of military origins. It Is very restrictive In my opinion but It Is what It Is comrade.
I wish we had a section........" Enter at your own Risk" this section contains graphic material
so we could post pictures of that nature.


----------



## Rodwell

I collected these over many years, I think these titan cases are the best type amphibias to feel and wear.


----------



## travex

jimzilla said:


> Be four I got into watches I was into guns and knives, mainly Italian switch blades and Russian CZ 9MM pistols...


Just small but important correction while talking about CZ pistols, those are not Russian but Czech guns.
Hint: CZ / CZech


----------



## Simon

Still waiting for this to arrive from servicing


----------



## Calumets

I am loving my Amphibian, and so is my wife; she keeps yelling: "Scuba Dude!" at me in a silly voice. Anyway, this teal silicone strap arrived today and I'm glad to say it matches very well indeed. What a great value, fun watch this is!


----------



## spireitman

Calumets said:


> I am loving my Amphibian, and so is my wife; she keeps yelling: "Scuba Dude!" at me in a silly voice. Anyway, this teal silicone strap arrived today and I'm glad to say it matches very well indeed. What a great value, fun watch this is!
> View attachment 16444418


Scooby dudey doo 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

travex said:


> Just small but important correction while talking about CZ pistols, those are not Russian but Czech guns.
> Hint: CZ / CZech


Thanks for pointing that out, they make very nice firearms none the less.


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, they make very nice firearms none the less.


And you've czecked real close.


----------



## Mikas86




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista




----------



## Calumets

Scooby


----------



## Mikas86




----------



## steros




----------



## steros




----------



## steros




----------



## garpie




----------



## jimzilla

Ministry Case Mod


----------



## Toolmantexas

On a re-purposed bund I got from my son that used to house a fossil watch of his. Have a smooth bezel coming in so wearing it no bezel right now, kinda dig it


----------



## jimzilla

I think It Is a Amphibia, It's not a mod as It has correct paperwork and Amphibia back.
So Is It Amphibia or Komanderskie? 
(Yes I did swap out the Bezel.)


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## steros

jimzilla said:


> I think It Is a Amphibia, It's not a mod as It has correct paperwork and Amphibia back.
> So Is It Amphibia or Komanderskie?
> (Yes I did swap out the Bezel.)
> I understand that this specific model is a true Amphibia, antimagnetic and with stainles steel case, although the dial is also, confusingly, marked ”Komandirskie”. Originally it should have a bezel with lume dot.
> 
> View attachment 16503717
> 
> 
> View attachment 16503710
> View attachment 16503729


----------



## jimzilla

Hello steros I hope you do well. yes the watch came with the bezel with the dot and has the ss case.
I have not opened up the back yet to check the crown stem and to see if it has the anti magnetic puk installed
as it is running good. I think this is an odd one.


----------



## steros

jimzilla said:


> I think It Is a Amphibia, It's not a mod as It has correct paperwork and Amphibia back.
> So Is It Amphibia or Komanderskie?
> (Yes I did swap out the Bezel.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 16503717
> 
> 
> View attachment 16503710
> View attachment 16503729


Aparantly ref.nr.
View attachment 16514304



jimzilla said:


> Hello steros I hope you do well. yes the watch came with the bezel with the dot and has the ss case.
> I have not opened up the back yet to check the crown stem and to see if it has the anti magnetic puk installed
> as it is running good. I think this is an odd one.
> 
> View attachment 16515329


And there are many variants…








What did you buy today? Part II (the continuation thread)


(y) Truly a rare find comrade and the dial is in excellent shape and with papers!!!...... congrats I have one but no papers. A nice one for sale right now, but too expensive for me...




www.watchuseek.com












What did you buy today? Part II (the continuation thread)


Gods of the local classifieds have been kind to me again:




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## steros

steros said:


> Aparantly ref.nr.
> View attachment 16514304
> 
> 
> And there are many variants…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you buy today? Part II (the continuation thread)
> 
> 
> (y) Truly a rare find comrade and the dial is in excellent shape and with papers!!!...... congrats I have one but no papers. A nice one for sale right now, but too expensive for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you buy today? Part II (the continuation thread)
> 
> 
> Gods of the local classifieds have been kind to me again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Ignore the thing about ref.nr…


----------



## jimzilla

I guess they are not as uncommon as I thought. I originally purchased 2 watches and they were very reasonably priced.
I thought a stainless steel case and anti magnetic as well as being vintage with paperwork, box and a bracelet was a good purchase for $45.00 each. I went back and purchased 3 more last week so hopefully I will get them someday.
Thank you for the information steros, best regards sir, James.


----------



## steros

jimzilla said:


> I guess they are not as uncommon as I thought. I originally purchased 2 watches and they were very reasonably priced.
> I thought a stainless steel case and anti magnetic as well as being vintage with paperwork, box and a bracelet was a good purchase for $45.00 each. I went back and purchased 3 more last week so hopefully I will get them someday.
> Thank you for the information steros, best regards sir, James.


Was the seller M.S.?


----------



## jimzilla

No, here is link.

Восток-Амфибия НЕРЖАВЕЙКА Сталь NOS фикс цена. Meshok

I think he still has a few, you will have to contact him.
Best regards, James.


----------



## steros

jimzilla said:


> No, here is link.
> 
> Восток-Амфибия НЕРЖАВЕЙКА Сталь NOS фикс цена. Meshok
> 
> I think he still has a few, you will have to contact him.
> Best regards, James.


Nice! NOS and in original packaging, from right after the dissoultion of ussr it seems. Your document is dated 1993? No nation marking on the dial, no serial nr on the case back, this is correct for a post ussr watch from early 90’s.


----------



## vivolrm

Vostok Neptune SE and bezel 3D SE


----------



## Simon




----------



## Simon

Trying on mesh


----------



## Toolmantexas




----------



## JonS1967

One of my favorites. 090 SE, it came with a smooth bezel and I swapped it with this bezel from Meranom. I can’t remember if it came with this case back or if I swapped it. 












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivolrm

3D dial + 3D bezel + 24H + Super engineer


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Rufras

Something blue


----------



## Calumets




----------



## hyunsuk

Finally got myself a Scuba Dude. It was built using two Soviet-era Amphibias. Movement is manual wind.


----------



## spireitman

Rufras said:


> Something blue
> View attachment 16555647


That dial is stunning ! Love a bit of blue 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## hyunsuk

This is a Soviet-era Amphibia that was cobbled up from left-over parts from various Amphibia watches. The cream blue dial, which resembles recently sunk Moskva warship, has grown on me. It has a Vostok automatic movement that was completely overhauled by my watchmaker. I prefer wearing these cushion cased Amphibia's on a gray NATO strap. Hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## steros

hyunsuk said:


> This is a Soviet-era Amphibia that was cobbled up from left-over parts from various Amphibia watches. The cream blue dial, which resembles recently sunk Moskva warship, has grown on me. It has a Vostok automatic movement that was completely overhauled by my watchmaker. I prefer wearing these cushion cased Amphibia's on a gray NATO strap. Hope you enjoy the photos.
> View attachment 16586013
> View attachment 16586008
> View attachment 16586011
> View attachment 16586009
> View attachment 16586012
> 
> View attachment 16586010


Beautiful Frankenwatch!


----------



## steros

hyunsuk said:


> This is a Soviet-era Amphibia that was cobbled up from left-over parts from various Amphibia watches. The cream blue dial, which resembles recently sunk Moskva warship, has grown on me. It has a Vostok automatic movement that was completely overhauled by my watchmaker. I prefer wearing these cushion cased Amphibia's on a gray NATO strap. Hope you enjoy the photos.
> View attachment 16586013
> View attachment 16586008
> View attachment 16586011
> View attachment 16586009
> View attachment 16586012
> 
> View attachment 16586010





https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grisha-class_corvette


----------



## Rista

When you can't decide which Baikal bezel to go with.


----------



## Simon

Love these two


----------



## Simon

Rista said:


> View attachment 16589355
> 
> 
> When you can't decide which Baikal bezel to go with.


Love these Rista - what is the name/model number?


----------



## Rista

Simon said:


> Love these Rista - what is the name/model number?


It was a special edition made for Spanish RE forum. Known as Vostok Baikal, model no 650B08. Originally came with two bezels.


----------



## jimzilla

Here is my Franken.


----------



## Mikas86




----------



## Goldtop 57

New old mod...better now, massive chunky silver steel block.


----------



## BNR

Good day


----------



## paermero

Oakenfield said:


> Not my photo, I received it yesterday from a user from a Spanish forum, so this is his picture. I'm really enjoying it, he did a great job with this mod. He also makes custom leather straps, and this is one of them. While simple, it's incredibly comfy and fits the "field diver" style really well.
> View attachment 16440956


Model or reference? ##


----------



## JonS1967

Out for my evening walk with the dude.


----------



## jimzilla

Amphibia Mod


----------



## Rista




----------



## vladislav3

This is a slight homage to my NVCH-30.


----------



## benton629




----------



## whiskeymuscles




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## vladislav3

California Dial


----------



## egoregorov

амфибия, 1984 г.в.


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## egoregorov

отличная подборка, *Nort2068, спасибо!!!*


----------



## SimonCK

I somehow lost my silver bezel insert during a trip to a water park yesterday, so had to change up the look with a spare red bezel.
What do you think - too many colours or perfect summer watch?
Old look and new look pics.


----------



## jimzilla

SimonCK said:


> I somehow lost my silver bezel insert during a trip to a water park yesterday, so had to change up the look with a spare red bezel.
> What do you think - too many colours or perfect summer watch?
> Old look and new look pics.
> View attachment 16662949
> 
> View attachment 16662950


It Is whatever YOU want to wear comrade. Looks good to me.


----------



## egoregorov

отличное решение!! правильно. ремешок бы еще поярче для лета (синий или красный)... мое мнение...


----------



## Mikas86




----------



## Calumets




----------



## david916

My 120811 model with its 12-hour bezel to track a 2nd time zone (a poor-man’s GMT) and a Barton smoke grey canvas quick release strap fitted.


----------



## david916

My little 1980s Amphibian Junior, a smaller-sized version of the legendary Amphibian. Relatively rare I understand and quite a bit smaller (at 34mm) than the usual 39mm Amphibian too!


----------



## david916

My well-worn, but perfectly functioning, all original (except for a new leather strap) 1990s Dnieper Vostok Amphibian [420xxx] produced at the Yuzhmash [Vostok] Watch Factory in Dniepropetrovsk, Ukraine. Yuzhmash (officially ‘The Production Association Yuzhny Machine-Building Plant named after A.M. Makarov’) operated initially as ‘Plant 586’ in the Soviet era during the Cold War building missiles. However, when the Soviet Union was dissolved in 1991 there were big changes afoot for the Russian watch industry. Prior to this point, all Russian watches had been produced by government-owned factories receiving large subsidies to develop watches. As large political changes spread across the country and nationalised industries were privatised, the subsidies stopped. These changes initially had a negative impact on the size of the watch industry as they became unable to trade with large consumers of watches around the world. Vostok Watch Makers company at Chistopol became largely defined by disorganisation and a lack of quality control. Watch making machinery had been bought to Yuzhmash and some of the Ukrainian workers there were retrained to make watches. These were produced on the basis of Vostok 2409 and 2414 movements which were sent from Chistopol for casing up by the ‘new’ Vostok factory at Yuzhmash. In 1992, the Dneiper Vostok (ДНЕПР ВОСТОК) was born! However, the products being turned out were seemingly inferior to many other Russian watches being produced at the time and sadly after only a few years the Dnieper Vostok brand disappeared into relative obscurity, but Vostok Watches did eventually manage to reorganise themselves again at Chistopol.


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## Ticonderoga

An older Amphib I bought on the cheap, a deep clean (very deep clean) + a refurb 2409 from the Bay, new hands, strap, bezel, and dial.


----------



## jimzilla

2414 Franken


----------



## sci

jimzilla said:


> 2414 Franken
> 
> View attachment 16687357


Why Vostok is not brushing the new "Bochka" cases like this ...


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## Indiges

kopos said:


> Vostok Flieger
> 
> View attachment 15781076
> View attachment 15781078


Where did you get this dial from?


----------



## Odessa200

Indiges said:


> Where did you get this dial from?


looks quite similar to these creations.


----------



## steros




----------



## player_one

My cheap eBay Amphibia on a stretchy bracelet.


----------



## benton629

Some wrist time for the 420. 
I forgot how much I loved this watch.


----------



## EPK

120 mod


----------



## benton629




----------



## The_Horologist

Nort2068 said:


> View attachment 16687932


Where did you find Vostok with a small sub seconds register??


----------



## Rista




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Ti Man

The 22mm Staib massy mesh is too overpowering for most any regular head...

But paired with the Amphibia Anniversary, well, it's a match made in heaven, imho. _Your thoughts?_

I've been on the trail of a 67 Anniversary model for a while now. 

I really love the deep blue/violet sunburst dial.

The fact that 1967 is my birth year is a double reason why I was very desirous of this model.

*BTW, those are leafless trees in the crystal's reflection-- not finger smudges.


----------



## ck2k01

After a long hunt, I finally was able to source a 170863 (Batman) in pretty good condition (mostly just the crystal needs some love with some PolyWatch) without getting gouged too badly 

Promptly threw it on a new Buyalov Design (Meranom) A67 bracelet, which is pretty sweet in a 22mm beefy and quirky sort of way, with the big ol’, scuba dude-signed, divers-extension clasp, and narrow quick-release end links. (FYI, ordered from the US and promptly received it; so he's seemingly worked out a process for the US.): BD A67 stainless steel universal bracelet 22 mm


----------



## ck2k01

Some crystal scratches all cleaned up after 15 minutes of PolyWatch buffing 👌


----------



## Simon




----------



## Twowheelsandwatches

And one I gifted down the road.


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkamaki

Not getting much wrist time these days.


----------



## mtallman




----------



## Rista




----------



## jimzilla

Did a bezel change on this one to better match the crown.


----------



## mtallman

My three amphibians are my Christmas gifts. My wife loves hand bags, I love watches so it’s all good🤣she does understand why I want another watch and I don’t understand why she wants another hand bag😁it all works out!


----------



## Nort2068

Titanium


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## ck2k01

Was worth the late-to-the-party hunt:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

One of my early mods.


----------

